# Took A Shower Today



## helpless

Well, I showered today, for the first time in going into 3 weeks.

Also, used dandruff shampoo.

Will need to get a set of brushes and combs, to get all of the flakes out of my scalp, after the shampoo loosens it, & keep it up (if I can do so, as depressed as I am).

I cannot even bear to look at myself in the mirror.

I am starting to look like a hermit. And, probably smell like one too.

I'm thinking of getting a haircut and shaving (which I haven't done in probably 3 weeks) next week.

I am so depressed just thinking of putting a razor on my face, or water on my body, is repugnant.

My personal appearance has deteriorated so, I really doubt that any grooming, or new clothes will improve it.


----------



## shadowmask

Are you in any kind of therapy right now?


----------



## sprout

Congrats! You've taken the first step, which is probably the most difficult. Don't try to accomplish everything in one day; pace yourself, maybe one task a day. You can do it.


----------



## vak3

I know what you mean. I just did a similar thing a couple days ago. And I'm getting a hair cut on Tuesday. Granted its not that big a deal if I dont get a hair cut (being a girl and all), but shorter hair is easier to not take care of, if you know what I mean. I got all clean and then a few days later I decided I had to do it again, even though I didn't want to. I made a rule for myself that I have to do it at least once a week. Preferably twice. And just stay in there. It does feel nice once you can motivate yourself to get in. Just keep pushing. I know sort of what you are dealing with


----------



## britisharrow

I have been through this, my thinking was "when I _did _wash and groom myself people didn't like me so what's the point." Try and think of it this way, "not washing or looking after myself certainly isn't _helping _matters."

You owe self-respect to yourself, not to others, try and do it even though it can seem pointless.


----------



## millenniumman75

Do what you can and don't beat yourself for anything that you can't do right away. It will get easier the more you try .


----------



## millenniumman75

Just use an absorbent bathmat.


----------



## Neptunus

helpless said:


> Well, I took another shower today, and used dandruff shampoo.
> 
> I also shaved off my hermit like beard.
> 
> tomorrow, I'm planning to go to the barber, and get this Howard Huges hermit like hairstyle shortened.
> 
> Sad to say, I'm inhibited & reluctant to use the shower, because I am paranoid, about moisture from it rotting the floorboards, since I am in an apartment on a floor above my neighbors.
> 
> That possibility is terrifying to me.


Keep up the good work! You can do it!!! :yes


----------



## John_in_SF

helpless said:


> Well, I took another shower today, and used dandruff shampoo.
> 
> I also shaved off my hermit like beard.
> 
> tomorrow, I'm planning to go to the barber, and get this Howard Huges hermit like hairstyle shortened.
> 
> Sad to say, I'm inhibited & reluctant to use the shower, because I am paranoid, about moisture from it rotting the floorboards, since I am in an apartment on a floor above my neighbors.
> 
> That possibility is terrifying to me.


Cheers! And here's to finding your very own Melvin. And, by the way, you really ought, as a multi-billionaire, learn to *SPELL YOUR NAME PROPERLY*.


----------



## Delicate

helpless said:


> I am so depressed just thinking of putting a razor on my face, or water on my body, is repugnant.


 I think I know how you feel, for me it's when everyday things that should be the norm get related so intensely in my mind to other negative associations that it feels healthier to become sort of comatose. The last few days I felt sick to my stomach at having _anything_ touch me. I guess that vanity sort of pulls me out of it but I understand when it's not that simple.


----------



## Neptunus

helpless said:


> Well, Folks, I went to the barber today, and got my hermit looking hair cut to a much shorter hairstyle.
> 
> Barber told me on the dandruff problem not to rub the dandruff shampoo into the scalp too hard, but just gently rub it it.
> 
> Said my scalp was very dry, and all that rubbing would only lead to more flaking.
> 
> Anyone think I should be using a scalp moisturizer?


That's great! 

You know what's a great dandruff shampoo? T-gel by Neutrogena! It's much better than _Head and Shoulders_ and _Tegrin_. It's kind of pricey, and smells like crap, but it works! Maybe you should give it a try.

http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-T-Gel-Shampoo-Stubborn-Control/dp/B000052XZP

http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-T-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## secretlyshecries

When I get really depressed, I can't _not_ wash my hair because it gets too gross if I don't and that just makes me feel worse. :|


----------



## Neptunus

helpless said:


> Phoebus, I'll have to check & see what the name of the dandruff shampoo I'm using is. Can't remember now.
> 
> One that I use is Selsun Blue, altho that's obviously not the one I can't remember the name of.


Yeh, the "T" in "T-gel" stands for tar... as in that's what it's derived from. Not to worry, though, it doesn't coat your scalp like tar! It's like dandruff shampoo on steroids and used to be prescription only. Sometimes you can get rid of your dandruff with just one application, and it's no more harsh on your hair than other, regular, dandruff shampoos. A friend introduced me to it... and as you can guess, I think it's great, because none of the other shampoos worked for me!


----------



## wxolue

When I go for a while without taking a shower my hair ends up the same way. Flakey and disgusting. Keep doing it every day for at least 5 days and you will start to see the flakes go away, if not vanish all together. Taking 1 shower after 3 weeks of nothing will not turn you into a super model. You have to work on it for at least a week before it starts turning around. Keep at it. Shave every day if you can. Use acne cream if you have acne (not sure how old you are). Staying well groomed can really boost your confidence.


----------



## millenniumman75

Keep trying. It is hard to develop a habit - most of the time, we want to get away from one.


----------



## Neptunus

Little by little...  :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75

Good goal to make .
Are you able to use moisturizer?


----------



## helpless

helpless said:


> Well, I showered again yesterday, but didn't use shampoo. I've got to shave again, so maybe I'll shave, shower & shampoo today or tomorrow.


Thanks for the reply, millenniumman.

As far as I know, there's no reason I can't use a moisturizer.

Do you mean one that would be combined with a shampoo, or one that would be applied seperately?

Can we mention brand names on this board?

I would like to know specifically which moisturizers might be beneficial to me.


----------



## Keith

Good job so far, keep trying  It can be tough to get motivated It'll get easier though.


----------



## helpless

Keith said:


> Good job so far, keep trying  It can be tough to get motivated It'll get easier though.


Thanks for the supportive words, Keith.

Still haven't shaved off the 2 weeks of beard, but will probably do so soon, since I need an ID photo.


----------



## millenniumman75

I think a non-allergenic moisturizer for the skin. 
You are on the right track now.
As for the beard, do you have an electric razor to trim the beard before shaving it off? The regular razor will clog with hair too easily.

Also, do you shave right after you shower? The skin is softened and the hair relaxed and is easier to shave.


----------



## Bouffon

Dry + oily skin for me=extreme case of dandruff, tried tar shampoo, selsun blue, and regular head and shoulders, none of these worked. I used to scratch my head compulsively then I would look at my fingers and would have huge flakes on my finger tips, along with some blood... Tried head and shoulders intensive (selenium sulfide) and within two weeks the dandruff was gone. I now shampoo with it once every two weeks. Try to keep your hair short if you are prone to developing dandruff problems.


----------



## SAgirl

I know what it feels like to give up and not take care of yourself. I have been there. Now, I make the effort to shower every second day. I ask myself when was the last time I showered. If you need shampoo for Dandruff try T-Gel 2 in 1. I have highly sensitive skin and this was great for me before. Shower, blow dry your hair, shave, put on deodorant, dress in a clean shirt, play your favourite music, start off the day waking up early and with a healthy breakfast. Just doing these things can make you feel better. Good Luck!

http://www.tgel.com/US/products/scalp-therapy.aspx


----------



## helpless

Many thanks for the responses, Bouffon & SAgirl.

I've never had any bleeding after scratching my scalp but have had flakes under my nails.

Today, I showered again, probably 5 days(?) since lastime.

Feeling of water on my body wasn't as repugnant. 

In fact, as sweaty as I had been, I thot some water would feel good on my body.

Shampooed, using baby shampoo.

Still need to shave off 2 weeks of beard growth, tho, since I've got to conduct some business on my job in next 2 to 3 days, having to introduce myself to some new people.

Anyway, glad to know others have felt the same as I do, and understand.


----------



## epril

I think dandruff shampoo has to be left in for a long time, 5-10 minutes?? for it to work.


----------



## stylicho

helpless said:


> Well, Folks, I went to the barber today, and got my hermit looking hair cut to a much shorter hairstyle.
> 
> Barber told me on the dandruff problem not to rub the dandruff shampoo into the scalp too hard, but just gently rub it it.
> 
> Said my scalp was very dry, and all that rubbing would only lead to more flaking.
> 
> Anyone think I should be using a scalp moisturizer?


Use tea tree oil shampoo.


----------



## millenniumman75

helpless said:


> Well, today, I shaved off that 2 weeks growth of beard.
> 
> Ready to conduct my business I'm trying to "look decent" to transact.


Helpless,

That is truly awesome, man - you took the next step. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

You looked younger, then!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, millenniumman75.

Also, expecting the worse, got results of my cholesterol test showing great improvement on trigylcerides, some improvement on good cholesterol, slight raise in bad cholesterol, but on the whole an improvement.

I still feel extremely depressed.

Have started treating the Tinea Versicolor I've neglected for so long (that is on a seperate thread), but still feel extremely depressed, since my money is going to run out, and bankruptcy, & homelessness will eventually happen to me, if I don't get to earning more than I am making on this overworked, underpaid, awful job that I despise working at.


----------



## kaye

wow. I also have reduced my frequency of showering, skipping a day frequently. Used to shower every evening, it was a comfort to me.

Rememeber what we regularly do holds a certain amount of control over our behavior: what's habitual is easier to do. So not bathing regularly makes it easier to not bathe, likewise bathing regularly makes it easier to bathe regularly.

I have a couple tricks I use to get myself to do stuff I Do Not want to do: one is give myself a treat that I want directly after I'm done. Another is to just do the thing and focus just on doing it as fast as I can, so my attention gets focused on moving as efficiently as I can, takes some attention off feeling I don't want to do it.

Therapists say depression is repressed emotions. I am guessing that helpless has some repressed feelings that he is stifling within himself, something from his past, that if he started to get more conscious about, to feel and think about, might move some emotion and lighten up some of the depression. My idea. One thing I've done is talk to myself (in my head not out loud) adult to child, child is feelings and adult is thinking. How are you today? "I hate you and I want to die!" I'm sorry you hate me, do you have an idea why you hate me? "Because you never let me do anything fun!" So then you can start to move some of the feelings pushed down under the depression. OK so what fun thing would you like to do right now? And then you can promise yourself to do such and such at such and such time. This stuff can help. Try it and if you feel a shift emotionally, it helps.

And congratulations and thanks for sharing your personal story, something most people never would have the courage to do!


----------



## helpless

Kaye:

Many thanks for the nice reply.

You had a lot of good things to say. I had also thot of not doing something as being as much of a habit as doing things.

I think I am fully conscious of all my past hurts and traumas, altho I'll say there could still be some I don't consciously remember.

It's the bleak, helpless, hopeless future that is most depressing to me.

And, on the past hurts, I have few people I can discuss them with, &, as we all do, those few people are annoyed by my repeating the same stories over & over.

(Gonna stop, since every time a punch a key on board, takes 5 sec. or more for it to show on screen).


----------



## TheCanadian1

Keep striving to do better, you're making good improvements, it'd be a shame to give it all up. Take it step by step, and you'll see yourself in better light soon. 

Hang in there, good on ya for wanting better. Peace.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the encouraging words, Phoenix87


----------



## when will we be new skin

A tad off current topics, but I've been having a bad dandruff problem lately. I love Herbal Essences, especially Drama Clean. But when I use it, my head itches like crazy and I have some flakes. I bought Head & Shoulders, and the FIRST time I used it, I could tell a difference. My scalp hardly ever itches. Works well for me.


----------



## helpless

when will we be new skin said:


> A tad off current topics, but I've been having a bad dandruff problem lately. I love Herbal Essences, especially Drama Clean. But when I use it, my head itches like crazy and I have some flakes. I bought Head & Shoulders, and the FIRST time I used it, I could tell a difference. My scalp hardly ever itches. Works well for me.


I think the post is on topic, since I've got a bad dandruff problem, too.

I did shower again today, Wednesday, Nov. 4, probably the first time in 6 days.


----------



## millenniumman75

It'll get easier - you are getting more frequent already .


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the encouraging word, millenniumman75.

I think the Tinea Versicolor (awful skin rash) is fading some. I put on 2 applications of ointment last week, and probably should apply some more this week.

I have tried different frequencies of treating the disease, sometimes applying ointment twice a day, sometimes once a day, & sometimes every other day.

It does respond well to the ointment, but, a dermatologist calling such an itchy, ugly rash a "friendly" fungus, might be overdoing it somewhat.


----------



## Makaveli

just take one bro, think of how refreshed you feel after one, I know it can be hard to get up and do it but just force yourself, you don't want to get health complications from a lack of showering

u can do it!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

congratulations

severely depressed people find this hard as a result of poor self esteem, but something they don't realise is that they can look and feel good if they really want to.

i often do not feel as though i want to look good on the outside if i feel bad on the inside.


----------



## helpless

Also, Makaveli, thanks for your encouraging reply.



Makaveli said:


> just take one bro, think of how refreshed you feel after one, I know it can be hard to get up and do it but just force yourself, you don't want to get health complications from a lack of showering
> 
> u can do it!


----------



## millenniumman75

It's encouraging to see that you are still trying. I would add a shave on the second shower. That should help synchronize times. It's easier to shave after a shower.


----------



## Lisa

Hi helpless,

stick with it and keep posting. We'll support you where we can. :yes

Lisa


----------



## ItemEleven

^^ Ditto


Sometimes I feel as though my mind and body are two seperate things. It's my body that doesn't want to do anything. My mind does. 

When I have to get things done I remind myself that I am my mind and that I'm not going to let my body stop me from doing things.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## helpless

Well, I shaved, showered & shampood today, the second time this week, the first time being Tuesday, 3 days ago.

Going to reception in memory of a deceased person, so I wanted to be clean.


----------



## helpless

Well, I shaved, showered & shampooed today, probably first time since last post of Nov. 20. Had to get up early in the morning, and hated that.

Had to see a supervisor on my job, and was worried about making a bad impression with my horrible clothing, even tho I was clean, but I think the meeting went well.

I do need to get some decent clothes, tho.

I just have no idea at all of how to shop for clothes, and dread the thot of doing it.


----------



## Neptunus

Glad to see you've been steadily progressing.


----------



## PickleNose

I've almost given up on showering because it makes my dandruff worse. I only do it when I have to to keep the smell at bay and wash some dirt off.


----------



## Angie

Helpless, I was reading your posts with interest. I know so little about this and was wondering if that's generally what happens with SAs. I'm sorry you're going through this. I was so relieved to see one of your later posts asking if anyone has the opposite problem that you have.

I'm getting much better, but I used to over-shower and over-wash my hair. It wasn't really OCD, because it wasn't constant, but I always felt like I was dirty and smelly. I'd shower in the morning and a couple hours later, I wished I could shower again. I'd have to force myself to wait until evening. You can imagine that my skin was very dry so I'd have to lotion myself and then I'd feel oily. It was kind of a vicious cycle. For the past several years, I stick with one shower a day. That's all I allow myself.

Does this spill over into every aspect of our lives?


----------



## millenniumman75

It can, but this seems to be more a sign of depression rather than OCD. Anxiety fuels depression and the depression fuels the anxiety - the vicious circle. Depression brings lethargy, not wanting or feeling one can handle things, and then the frustration over why one can't do it. 

We just have to learn to accept ourselves at the present moment.


----------



## helpless

Angie,

I am OCD, and OCDs often are contradictions, who can be extremely neat & orderly in one area of their life, while being filthy & disorderly in other areas of their life.

Years ago, I felt that a room I had processed photos in had become chemically contaminated, so I had a special set of clothes to be worn only in that room, which I would burn in the fireplace & get a new set of clothes only for wearing in that room.

Needless to say, a thorough shower & shampooing was necessary after going into that room (or, any other place where I might become "contaminated" and need a "decontamination").

At that time, I might sometimes shower 3 times a day or more, but I seldom did laundry, and afterward would put on my "uncontimainated" but seldom laundered clothes, which had a lot of perspiration odor on them.

We OCD people are real contradictions, aren't we?

A Agree with milliennumman75 that not bathing is a symtom of depression.

Today, I seldom do anything where I need special clothes & a deconontamination shower, and with my depression being so severe, I selcom am able to make myself bathe.

Living the life of an SA can be extremely depressing, & I think many SAs are depressed, but with a good reason, not like those people who are depressed for no reason, while everything seems to be going well for them in life.



Angie said:


> Helpless, I was reading your posts with interest. I know so little about this and was wondering if that's generally what happens with SAs. I'm sorry you're going through this. I was so relieved to see one of your later posts asking if anyone has the opposite problem that you have.
> 
> I'm getting much better, but I used to over-shower and over-wash my hair. It wasn't really OCD, because it wasn't constant, but I always felt like I was dirty and smelly. I'd shower in the morning and a couple hours later, I wished I could shower again. I'd have to force myself to wait until evening. You can imagine that my skin was very dry so I'd have to lotion myself and then I'd feel oily. It was kind of a vicious cycle. For the past several years, I stick with one shower a day. That's all I allow myself.
> 
> Does this spill over into every aspect of our lives?


----------



## millenniumman75

The SA fuels the depression.....the vicious cycle. It can wear one down.

Helpless - keep trying, man. You will get there.


----------



## helpless

millenniumman75 said:


> The SA fuels the depression.....the vicious cycle. It can wear one down.
> 
> Helpless - keep trying, man. You will get there.


Thanks for the encouraging word, millenniumman75.


----------



## Makaveli

I hope you're doing better helpless. I truly know how it feels as I have major depression and chronic SA, plus other issues relating to inferiority, perfectionism.

I'm in a state of depression and reclusiveness at the moment. Averaging 16 hours sleep a day. Different things trigger it. As MM said, it's a vicious circle/cycle.

Right now I'm so utterly depressed that I wish I was dead. I have so many suicidal thoughts when im laying there in bed but it's futile because I know I'll never do it or purposely harm myself. My way of harming myself is laying in bed, in the dark, not eating or drinking.

There are so many things a typical 27 year old man could've achieved. Undertaken university and post-grad studies. Travelled the world. Had an awesome social life and gone to many parties. A stable job, long term r'ships. Slept with some of the hottest women.

Alas, my life is a joke and a waste. There's no way out. It sucks, I suck.

I know how it feels...


----------



## helpless

Makaveli, thanks for the post. You're 27, so just imagine yourself feeling the same thots you & I are both feeling, but I am 58 years old!

I don't want to die. I want to live as long as I can, and as long as I am alive, there is still a slim & none chance I can do something with what's left of my life, altho time is rapidly running out for me.

It doesn't seem likely, but I am still living for that slim chance that something might change for me, and maybe there is also a slim chance for you to live for.

After we are dead, there is no chance at all, not even a slim chance for us to do anything with our lives.

One thing that really overwhelmes me is how dependent modern social life is on machines, and electronnic devices, and how these devices so often malfunction.

Again, thanks for the post, and don't give up!

Keep living for the slim chance you can still do something with your life, like I am doing, with 31 more wasted years than you have so far.



Makaveli said:


> I hope you're doing better helpless. I truly know how it feels as I have major depression and chronic SA, plus other issues relating to inferiority, perfectionism.
> 
> I'm in a state of depression and reclusiveness at the moment. Averaging 16 hours sleep a day. Different things trigger it. As MM said, it's a vicious circle/cycle.
> 
> Right now I'm so utterly depressed that I wish I was dead. I have so many suicidal thoughts when im laying there in bed but it's futile because I know I'll never do it or purposely harm myself. My way of harming myself is laying in bed, in the dark, not eating or drinking.
> 
> There are so many things a typical 27 year old man could've achieved. Undertaken university and post-grad studies. Travelled the world. Had an awesome social life and gone to many parties. A stable job, long term r'ships. Slept with some of the hottest women.
> 
> Alas, my life is a joke and a waste. There's no way out. It sucks, I suck.
> 
> I know how it feels...


----------



## millenniumman75

eh, I still prefer to do a lot of stuff without machines. I get laughed at because I used text-based email readers. I don't need pictures or colors - get to the point.
It also keeps my mind sharp - that is the most important part.

You still have time, Helpless, but don't focus too far into future quite yet. It cam easily overwhelm you if you are depressed at the moment. Wait until it lifts a bit. Right now, make some plans . It willl make you feel like you are accomplishing something.


----------



## Makaveli

Thanks for the reply helpless. We're all in this together friend. I'm feeling alot better than earlier this week but it's a constant battle with my mind and thoughts.

When there's life there is hope I guess 
We just need to remind ourselves of this fact.


----------



## helpless

Glad you are feeling better, Makaveli.

I have been a little more active lately, & have taken a little more interest in some of the things I used to enjoy doing but haven't felt like doing lately.



Makaveli said:


> Thanks for the reply helpless. We're all in this together friend. I'm feeling alot better than earlier this week but it's a constant battle with my mind and thoughts.
> 
> When there's life there is hope I guess
> We just need to remind ourselves of this fact.


----------



## Neptunus

Makaveli said:


> When there's life there is hope I guess
> We just need to* remind ourselves of this fact*.


:yes


----------



## Got2GetGoing

Hello I'm new and was reading this thread I don't have OCD but I am horrified that you cannot shower for weeks. I have gone 3 maybe 4 days and depression 4 sure is the reason. I'm not in anyway criticizing you or anything like that but cannot even begin to understand not showering for that long and you did say you work how do you manage to work without showering for that long. Do you work from home? I'm just curious and I'm here to help anyone if I can and hopefully get some help myself.


----------



## neurotic1

I let go some basic hygiene, but i just wont completely stop showering, I got to, its just about being clean. But I don't trim my beard and make it as neat as many, i usually wait until a month and half to get a hair cut, at that point i need it, but other than that i don't let myself get to that. 

Don't do it to look good, do it because its healthy, and you can feel good physically,, like less stress after a good shower, helps some with SA.


----------



## VeggieGirl

Glad you are in therapy.
Sounds awful to be so depressed you don't even wash =/


----------



## helpless

Well, I shaved, showered, & shampooed today probably first time since December 3.

Was glad I did it & should be doing it more often, but, like a lot of SAs who are also chronic worriers, the top of the fiberglass or plastic bathtub, combo shower stall, is about 5& 3/4 ft high, after which there is a drywall with wallpaper.

Well, there is some peeling of the wallpaper, and a crack between the fiberglass/plastic, and the drywall, which I've got to calk, before using the shower any more.


----------



## millenniumman75

helpless said:


> Well, I shaved, showered, & shampooed today probably first time since December 3.
> 
> Was glad I did it & should be doing it more often, but, like a lot of SAs who are also chronic worriers, the top of the fiberglass or plastic bathtub, combo shower stall, is about 5& 3/4 ft high, after which there is a drywall with wallpaper.
> 
> Well, there is some peeling of the wallpaper, and a crack between the fiberglass/plastic, and the drywall, which I've got to calk, before using the shower any more.


Awesome job with the shower - I would make it a point to get the caulk right away. It isn't that expensive and is really easy to apply. The wallpaper can be reattached with glue.

If it is any help, there is a squeegee like device that you can run over the tiles to move the water down into the tub. It also dries the tiles. If you have a vent in your ceiling, you can turn it on and send the moist air up into it and out of the bathroom. I have also heard of a product called "Damp-Rid" that uses crystals to draw moisture out of the air.

Hang in there and keep trying!


----------



## helpless

millenniumman75:

Thanks for the advice on the glue & caulking.

I finally found out a few years back, that running the ceiling fan (which is connected to a vent), is the right thing to do when showering, so I've been doing that ever since to reduce moisture.



millenniumman75 said:


> Awesome job with the shower - I would make it a point to get the caulk right away. It isn't that expensive and is really easy to apply. The wallpaper can be reattached with glue.
> 
> If it is any help, there is a squeegee like device that you can run over the tiles to move the water down into the tub. It also dries the tiles. If you have a vent in your ceiling, you can turn it on and send the moist air up into it and out of the bathroom. I have also heard of a product called "Damp-Rid" that uses crystals to draw moisture out of the air.
> 
> Hang in there and keep trying!


----------



## MisterJ25

Showering is one of my fav things to do. To me it is like a relgiious experience, washing away the dirt and grime and starting a new under the hot soapy water and steam. Showering while high is the next best thing.


----------



## helpless

to millenniumman75:

Still no shower to report on after 2 weeks, but have started on repairs you suggested.

Have used some Elmer's "no run" or something like that glue which looks blue in the bottle (maybe its clear & tinted blue bottle?)

Anyway, the wallpaper hasn't peeled too badly, & I have about 1/2 of it glued back, and well stuck.

Will finish that project as soon as possible, then get some caulking to finish the project.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ryobi

good job. 

It's been a while but I've been there.


----------



## Got2GetGoing

If I went 2 weeks without showering I think I would die. I can see if you were homeless and couldnt but if you have a shower use it.


----------



## 1applehearts1

helpless said:


> Well, I showered today, for the first time in going into 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, used dandruff shampoo.
> 
> Will need to get a set of brushes and combs, to get all of the flakes out of my scalp, after the shampoo loosens it, & keep it up (if I can do so, as depressed as I am).
> 
> I cannot even bear to look at myself in the mirror.
> 
> I am starting to look like a hermit. And, probably smell like one too.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a haircut and shaving (which I haven't done in probably 3 weeks) next week.
> 
> I am so depressed just thinking of putting a razor on my face, or water on my body, is repugnant.
> 
> My personal appearance has deteriorated so, I really doubt that any grooming, or new clothes will improve it.


Hello. im sorry to hear this. this is no way to live. this is really severe SA> and maybe a case of body dismorphic disorder or whatever its called 

well all i can say is i hope therapy works

is that your picture of you in your avatar? you dont look ugly at all to me, to be honest

good luck


----------



## Got2GetGoing

1applehearts1 said:


> Hello. im sorry to hear this. this is no way to live. this is really severe SA> and maybe a case of body dismorphic disorder or whatever its called
> 
> well all i can say is i hope therapy works
> 
> is that your picture of you in your avatar? you dont look ugly at all to me, to be honest
> 
> good luck


Thats John Mellencamp http://991.com/eilcom/gallery/gallery.asp?artistname=John-Cougar-Mellencamp&page=12


----------



## Shystah

Helpless,
I am a hairdresser and think that the best shampoo for you is either (1) a clarifying shampoo, which will actually strip any oil, or residue build up on the scalp and hair or (2) the tea tree shampoo that was recommended to you in a prior post. I would start with a clarifying shampoo first to eliminate the build up first. Shampoo your hair several times in the shower since you are not routinely shampooing often. Then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner for your scalp. That way you have a strong enough shampoo to remove residue but also have something to keep away dryness on the scalp. 
I recommend it 3 times a week. I know the regiman is overwhelming to you, but try to keep it up. Also change your pillowcase at least once a week. That can contribute to greasiness as well. 
Also have you considered getting a buzz cut? or shave it all off? That may help.


----------



## Akane

Dandruff and skin disorders are best treated from the inside out. I used to have horrible dandruff and it was more from being too depressed to eat a good diet than anything else. Since improving diet takes far too much energy Vit E or oil capsules (fish oil is the usual but some can't tolerate it) are a good substitute and will do far more to get rid of dandruff and dry skin than any medicated shampoo, lotion, etc... and with more improvement to your health and energy level than dumping chemicals on your head. A milder shampoo and good conditioner also helps more than medicated shampoo. I know lots of people who only wash with water and have healthier softer hair with no dandruff than those using the "best" on the market. I tried all those dandruff shampoos and aside from stinking they didn't do a great long term job on dandruff and eventually made my hair and skin worse. Now if I get dry skin I just swallow vit E capsules for a few days and problem solved. B vitamins can sometimes help but too much can lead to worse dry skin so a multivitamin is a better choice along with containing biotin which helps makes hair stronger. You still have to find the motivation and remember to do it but takes less effort than shampooing your hair daily or trying to eat better. If you do want an easy good addition to diet that does the same thing nuts (especially walnuts) will help with skin and hair just like fish oil capsules.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for all the great replies, everybody.

I take one 1200 mg fish capsule twice a day.

I want to get the shower caulked so I can use it again. 

Once, when a plumber was called in to my parents' house, he didnt' use a caulking gun, just a tube from which he squeezed out the caulking, and smoothed it over with his fingers.

If I could do the caulking that way, and knew what kind of caulking to get, which didn't require a caulking gun, I'd get started on the caulking project.

I think maybe my first priority should be to get rid of this awful looking beard I have grown since I last reported shaving, whenever that was, altho some people say it looks good on me, I don't think it looks right at all, and it adds to my depression.

Got2GetGoin, glad somebody on this board recognizes the Cougar of 36 years ago. Shows you how time has passed me by. I don't think he looks ugly. I do think he's sad-eyed, tho, so that's why I chose his photo to kind of represent how I feel.


----------



## helpless

I still haven't showered since the last one I reported here, but hope to do so after finding the right caulking to use in the bathroom.

I did, today, very closely cut the awful looking beard that I last shaved with that last shower I reported (altho one of my friends told me it looked good on me).

And, maybe I'll shave my face & neck clean tomorrow, and start looking for the right caulking so I can use the shower again.


----------



## wendykiss897

Sometimes when my scalp is really dry I apply ordinary hand and body lotion
after a nice long shower just small amounts on my scalp only.


----------



## Stargirl09

Sorry, I'm not sure I understand this-do you have a phobia of showering?


----------



## SAgirl

It sounds like to me that you are suffering from severe depression. 

I know it's difficult to have the energy to do the littlest thing like clean off the bathroom sink, but then when you get out of the depression or start to feel better you look around and say wow, this place is messy or wow, I should really shower. 

Has your therapist prescribed you meds for depression?

One thing that can help you is if you open up the blinds and let some sunlight in and also belly fat can cause you to have depression. 

Are you sleeping all day? Do you eat regularly? Are you dehydrated? 
What do you ruminate about when in this state?

Buy a calendar from the dollar store and write down on it showered. Then you should be able to keep track of when it is. The more that you shower, the better you will feel. Sometimes, you have to do the hard work before you feel better.


----------



## Classified

This is what you need to re-caulk a shower.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_24950-72643-MWPCLR_0_?productId=3066021&Ntt=caulk&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=caulk$y=0$x=0

Use painters tape 1/4"-1/2" (1cm) above and below where you want to caulk. Once you apply the caulk and smooth it out, remove the tape before it dries.


----------



## millenniumman75

helpless said:


> Well, Folks, Let's All Celebrate!
> 
> I took a shower, and shampooed my hair today!
> 
> First time since?
> 
> December 3?
> 
> Anyone want to save me the trouble of having to find the last one?
> 
> Reason I haven't showered lately is that I've got no heat in my residence, and the weather has been so cold!
> 
> Well, it's warmer now, I'm sweating, and I can smell my own perspiration odor, so I know others can too, and I really don't feel good with that sweat all over me.
> 
> So, I'm glad to have showered today, and that I am clean.
> 
> If the warmer weather continues, I'll be showering & shampooing more frequently, and maybe I'll make some progress in getting rid of my awful dandruff!


I don't know if it has been that long. You need a space heater! I have three in my house to help with heating single rooms. You can turn it on in your bedroom and then after your shower, open the door to add humidity to that room to make it warmer.


----------



## leonardess

I love DIY projects! 

Did you get the shower recaulked then? If not, I know what you need to do so. I can probably find you an example on the net somewhere.

I myself deal with sebhorreic dermatitis on my scalp, and I just generally have a dry scalp anyway. 

There's this shampoo and conditioner called Nioxin. it's expensive, but it really helped. 

I've had it since my early 20's, and in my opinion, such skin conditions are caused by stress. The main problem is a patch on the lower back of my head, and whenever I feel frustrated by something, it immediately starts itching like crazy. However, at one time, before I moved to England and couldn't get Nioxin anymore, it had completely eliminated the dermatitis.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for all the interest, caring, and good suggestions everybody.

There are so many people replying to my posts on this thread, I can't remember everyone's name at once, but it's great you're responding so well.

I will say, on a positive note, I cleaned the bathroom sink for the first time in a long time (it was filthy!) and have been keeping it clean the past 2 weeks, after cleaning it.

One problem I have is the bathroom sink becoming stopped up from soap scum (I wash my hands too much, like a lot of OCD people do, which adds to the probolem), but I'm glad to say I am adept enough in plumbing that I can take the trap off of the drain & clean it myself when that happens.

I've only had to call a plumber when I had to have a new hot water heater installed.

When the shutoff valves to my bathroom, kitchen sinks, and water closet got to where they wouldn't shut the water off, I was able to get the proper washers and after turning off the main valve to my residence, install the washers, so I can work on those plumbing units from the top by turning off the now functioning shutoff valves.

So, it's great being "empowered" as the saying goes about plumbing, and not having to be helpless about that matter, and having to call pros who would charge me expensive fees.

Yes, my ability to do most of my plumbing needs is one bright spot in my life.


----------



## helpless

Well, I showered today.

And yesterday.

Skipped the day before but did shower the day before the day before yesterday. During the past week have been showering more, at least once or twice a week, and not going long times without showering, as I have reported on this thread.

With the hot summer weather, the idea of water on my body feeling unpleasant is gone, and having a sweatty body is very unpleasant, and the idea of washng all that sweat off is now appealing.

So, I think I'm out of my "don't want to shower" lethergy, & might make it a 7 day a week thing.

While in the past, during the hot summer weather, I have cooled down with cold showers, some people advise to not do so, saying the body will react to the cold water by just heating itself up more.

I'm still not over my aversion to putting a razor on my face, tho.

I never let my beard grow out too long, altho I don't think it really looks good on me.

Shaving and washing the beard stubble down the bathroom sink drain stopps up the J trap (or, P trap, I foget which one I have), and I have to take it off & clean it.

I suppose some people with SA, and some people who don't have SA are basket cases in plumbing who wouldn't know how to clean a J trap or P trap, so I consider myself fortunate (or, blessed, as some prefer), that I don't have to call in a plumber to clean out the traps.

But, if they don't get stopped up in the first place, I don't have to do the unpleasant job of taking them off & doing the cleaning, another advantage of not shaving much.


----------



## caflme

helpless said:


> Well, I showered today.
> 
> And yesterday.
> 
> Skipped the day before but did shower the day before the day before yesterday. During the past week have been showering more, at least once or twice a week, and not going long times without showering, as I have reported on this thread.
> 
> With the hot summer weather, the idea of water on my body feeling unpleasant is gone, and having a sweatty body is very unpleasant, and the idea of washng all that seat off is now appealing.
> 
> So, I think I'm out of my "don't want to shower" lethergy, & might make it a 7 day a week thing.
> 
> While in the past, during the hot summer weather, I have cooled down with cold showers, some people advise to not do so, saying the body will react to the cold water by just heating itself up more.
> 
> I'm still not over my aversion to putting a razor on my face, tho.
> 
> I never let my beard grow out too long, altho I don't think it really looks good on me.
> 
> Shaving and washing the beard stubble down the bathroom sink drain stopps up the J trap (or, P trap, I foget which one I have), and I have to take it off & clean it.
> 
> I suppose some people with SA, and some people who don't have SA are basket cases in plumbing who wouldn't know how to clean a J trap or P trap, so I consider myself fortunate (or, blessed, as some prefer), that I don't have to call in a plumber to clean out the traps.
> 
> But, if they don't get stopped up in the first place, I don't have to do the unpleasant job of taking tem off & doing the cleaning, another advantage of not shaving much.


Awesome news on all counts... very glad to read this... :yes


----------



## helpless

Well, after showering Friday, i skipped Saturday, but showered again today, on Sunday, & also used baby shampoo, which loosened up my dandruff, which I'm now trying to comb out.

I know there have been a lot of helpful suggestions here, but I think I probably should stick with the baby shampoo, as my barber told me I should avoid the strong, irritating dandruff control shampoos.

My dandruff is so bad, I really feel like it's hopeless.


----------



## helpless

Monday, June 14, 2010, I showered again, for the second straight day, but did not shampoo my hair.

Next project is to shave off that awful looking beard I've been growing.

It just doesn't look right one me.


----------



## helpless

Well, I showered again today, using a little warm water. 

My power company charges higher rates for the summer, & since I don't need as much warm water in the summer, I've found out I can use my hot water heater intermittently, turning it on for 1/2 hour, and have enough warm water for 2 days, before having to turn it back on.

Of course, some Spoilsport member of SAS will probably come along & tell me that's a bad thing that could damage the hot water heater, altho I'd think with using the heating eletments less, there would be less corrosion, since that is caused by the heating elements repeatedly heating up again & again.

I asked the plumber who installed the new hot water heater if intermittent use of it could cause any problems & he said he didn't see that it would, but maybe we've got some plumbers on the board, who, like doctors, have different opinions, & a 2nd opinion might be beneficial.


----------



## helpless

Well, I showered again today. There was still enough hot water from that 1/2 hour of turnng on the hot water 2 days ago, to keep the water from being too cold.

I'm probably cluttering the board up with too many posts, now that I have showeredd 3 days or so in a row, & plan to do a summary post to avoid so many repitiotns of "Took a Shower Today" updates.


----------



## millenniumman75

^This is impressive, Helpless :boogie :boogie :boogie
I know you had posted something recently, but three consecutive days?! That is the most activity I have ever seen from you. That is totally awesome. What an encouragement!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

britisharrow said:


> I have been through this, my thinking was "when I _did _wash and groom myself people didn't like me so what's the point." Try and think of it this way, "not washing or looking after myself certainly isn't _helping _matters."
> 
> You owe self-respect to yourself, not to others, try and do it even though it can seem pointless.


thats my thinking. my hygiene is bad, but ive started taking a little better care of it..although i go 1-2 weeks doing ok,then i relapse into my old habits when no girls take a liking to cleaner me.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, milman75 & rctrip5.

I showered again today, and even tho I only cut on the hot water heater 3 days ago, for 1/2 hour, it was still warm today, but not enough to need to turn on the cold water.

I'd suspect by tomorrow, the water from the "hot" faucet will be cold, & I might need to use the hot water heater again.

Since I am showering more now, I don't want to cluttter up this thread with too many posts, & might edit it down to an occasional summary post every so often to get rid ofthe redundant ones.

(I'm probably repeating myself, & have said that before, in which case when I find it, I'll edit it out).

I'm glad I'm showering more.

But, I still have the dandruff problem, & with the hot weather, the tinea versicolor rash has come back, after I had successfully cleared it up a few months back.

Trying to eradicate it in the summer months is just about imopssible, & many summers I have just given up, and didn't do my last treatment until well into winter of this year, altho once I got it cleared up, I felt a lot better.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

something that helped me enjoy showering mroe was buying a loofa. i bought that axe detailer but any loofa will work. i use liquid soap and its often hard to get it lather on your legs,***,back, etc so with the loofa i feel like i mactually getting myself clean. and ialso bought a bodywash called dial magnetic it has pheromones in it so supposedly it helps with girls although i havent seen the effect..but it smells good and i trust dial better than axe for bodywash since axe doesnt lather..its funny

although sometimes the soap sticks to the loofa and it makes you feel like youre wasting it.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the reply*

Thanks for the reply, rctrip.

I have seen loofas in stores, but have never seriously considered using them.

I have a long handles brush to scrub my back with.

I am continuing to use plain old cake soap, altho I am aware of body washes & other liquid soaps.

The one exception is when I wash my body with Selsun shapoo to treat the tinea versicolor.

It's now Sunday. I skipped showering yeserday, Saturday, and smelled like it, too.

I did shower today, Sunday.

Tunred on the warm water faucet, but the water was finally cold 4 days after turning on hot water heater for 1/2 hour.

I suppose I'll turn it on 1/2 hour tomorrow.

With no air conditioning, I used to take cold showers during the summer to cool down, but after reading advice on staying cool in the summer, that doing so, the cold water just causes your body to heat up more as a reaction, I stopped the cold showers to cool down in the summer.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for making this thread a big success.

If being the "shower guy" is my place on the SAS board, I'll graciously accept it.


----------



## helpless

Another cold shower today, with no shampooing.

The dandruff is like a snowstorm!


----------



## helpless

Well, today, I turned on the hot water heater for 1/2 hour & showered with slightly warm water.

Think tonite I'll start getting rid of this awful hermit looking beard, trimming it as short as I can before shaving.


----------



## helpless

Today, I showered again, & the water was still warm from yesterday.

Afterwards, I trimmed off a good bit of my beard, and plan to shave it off later.


----------



## millenniumman75

So what exactly are you doing with the hot water? Are you leaving it on or something? I would think it would be good to use the hot water. :stu


----------



## helpless

millenniumman75 said:


> So what exactly are you doing with the hot water? Are you leaving it on or something? I would think it would be good to use the hot water. :stu


Well, I'm only using it to shower with, or maybe a little bit of it when I wash my hands. Other than that, I don't really need a lot of hot water, so as long as intermittent use of the hot water heater doesn't damage it, I might be doing the best thing by not having it continually automatically heating & re-heating for days at a time, when I don't really need anyhot water.

Today, the water from the "hot" faucet was down to just slightly warm, & I did shower again today.


----------



## millenniumman75

helpless said:


> Well, I'm only using it to shower with, or maybe a little bit of it when I wash my hands. Other than that, I don't really need a lot of hot water, so as long as intermittent use of the hot water heater doesn't damage it, I might be doing the best thing by not having it continually automatically heating & re-heating for days at a time, when I don't really need anyhot water.
> 
> Today, the water from the "hot" faucet was down to just slightly warm, & I did shower again today.


Actually, I would be worried about sediment collection in the water heater. I had something like that happen where it eventually fell out from the bottom of the tank in a big cake! It should be flushed out pretty every so often. Once the water heats in the tank, that's it. There is no reheating.

Are you sure your use may be _too intermittent?_


----------



## rctriplefresh5

helpless said:


> Thanks for the reply, rctrip.
> 
> I have seen loofas in stores, but have never seriously considered using them.
> 
> I have a long handles brush to scrub my back with.
> 
> I am continuing to use plain old cake soap, altho I am aware of body washes & other liquid soaps.
> 
> The one exception is when I wash my body with Selsun shapoo to treat the tinea versicolor.
> 
> It's now Sunday. I skipped showering yeserday, Saturday, and smelled like it, too.
> 
> I did shower today, Sunday.
> 
> Tunred on the warm water faucet, but the water was finally cold 4 days after turning on hot water heater for 1/2 hour.
> 
> I suppose I'll turn it on 1/2 hour tomorrow.
> 
> With no air conditioning, I used to take cold showers during the summer to cool down, but after reading advice on staying cool in the summer, that doing so, the cold water just causes your body to heat up more as a reaction, I stopped the cold showers to cool down in the summer.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to everyone for making this thread a big success.
> 
> If being the "shower guy" is my place on the SAS board, I'll graciously accept it.


i really need to start showering,doing my laundry, and brushing my teeth again. i always tell myself il do it, and then for a week im ok, then i stop. although laundry im terrible at doing, i just am too depressed to do it. and my clothes are so dirty im scared theyll permanetly do something to the machine.

but in a few minutes ill shower.
i shower with ice cold water int he summer. its so refreshing. it might make you a little more hot afterwards but im already hot and disgusting in summer anyways..i usually just feel cooler after an ice cold shower.

i have no problem DOING the activities like brushing teeth,showering(i actually enjoy them) its just GETTING myself to do them..getting started. its like STARTING homework. i wait until the last minute,and then once ido it its easy and get done within an hour and get good marks.

is that you i nyour avitars?


----------



## millenniumman75

I bathe everyday (except when I know I am not going anywhere the next day). I use body wash, a poofy thing, and acne face wash. I then shave immediately afterward. Brushing my teeth is about my only issue. I don't brush as often as I should.


----------



## helpless

millenniumman75 said:


> I bathe everyday (except when I know I am not going anywhere the next day). I use body wash, a poofy thing, and acne face wash. I then shave immediately afterward. Brushing my teeth is about my only issue. I don't brush as often as I should.


Thanks for the post, mlm75man.

I don't brush my teeth as often as I should, and have recently gone to the dentist and been told for 1stime in my life I have gingivitis, so I'd better get to brushing my gums as well as my teeth more regularly!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, rctr5.

Doing laundry is something I procrastinate on very much.

I have a lot of clothes, so I can change frequently into something new, but the dirty laundry keeps accumulting.

That is not me in the avatar photo. It's from John Cougar's first record album "The Kid Inside."

One of our posters uses some Cougar lyrics as a signature, and I thot his sad eyes in that photo would go good with the name, "helpless."

Anyone who remembers John Cougar and the Zones, has lived too long!



rctriplefresh5 said:


> i really need to start showering,doing my laundry, and brushing my teeth again. i always tell myself il do it, and then for a week im ok, then i stop. although laundry im terrible at doing, i just am too depressed to do it. and my clothes are so dirty im scared theyll permanetly do something to the machine.
> 
> but in a few minutes ill shower.
> i shower with ice cold water int he summer. its so refreshing. it might make you a little more hot afterwards but im already hot and disgusting in summer anyways..i usually just feel cooler after an ice cold shower.
> 
> i have no problem DOING the activities like brushing teeth,showering(i actually enjoy them) its just GETTING myself to do them..getting started. its like STARTING homework. i wait until the last minute,and then once ido it its easy and get done within an hour and get good marks.
> 
> is that you i nyour avitars?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, rctr5.
> 
> Doing laundry is something I procrastinate on very much.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, so I can change frequently into something new, but the dirty laundry keeps accumulting.
> 
> That is not me in the avatar photo. It's from John Cougar's first record album "The Kid Inside."
> 
> One of our posters uses some Cougar lyrics as a signature, and I thot his sad eyes in that photo would go good with the name, "helpless."
> 
> Anyone who remembers John Cougar and the Zones, has lived too long!


Helpless, i know you said you didnt want to make this a journal, but ithink thats a really good idea. i think this should be a support group. my goals are to not relapse. my goals are to shower everyday, and my brush my teeth with mouthwashing two times a day!!! so far today i ve brushed my teeth and i will shower in a half hour to an hour depending how long i procrastinate! by then end of the day i will update you guys. come on guys it only takes 21 days to break a habit we can do this. i will try to do my laundry once a week also...but one step at a time i suppose


----------



## rctriplefresh5

*Day 1 complete!!!*

so yesterday i completed day 1!! i showered, and ibrushed/mouthwashed twice!!

yesterday was also my second day in a row of showering, however ionly count successful days as showering plus 2 rounds of brushing/mouthwashing. i think i should be capable of handling all threee tasks or im just retarded ha.

if i can get up the will, i might do laundry today. so far today i have brushed my teeth...i will shower later.


----------



## helpless

Well, rctr5, if you think making this thread into a journal for me, myself, and anyone else who wants it that way, fine with me.

What I plan to do, on ocasion, tho, is to post a summary of which days I did shower, over a period of time, combining the previous posts into one, so the board won't become over crowded with posts.

But, you do things however you think is best.

I have skipped 2 days without showering, but today, I turned on the hot water heater for awhile, and showered.

And, on the matter mlmman75 brought up about sediment in a hot water heater tank.

Good point.

I lived in my shack for about 11 years, without ever once checking the pressure valve on the hot water heater, or draining out the sediment.

I bought the shack second hand, and the water heater I didn't do maintenance on for 11 years, was apparently not the first one (place built in 1984, & I moved in in 1996), but by 2007, it began to heat to much, and drove up my electric bill, so that was when I started using it intermittently.

During that time, I drained all the sediment out of it that I could get out.

I dont' think my lack of maintenence over those 11 years really caused any problems, I think it was just the hot water heater's aging, and finally replaced it in 2008, when it was showing signs of beginning to leak.

I have been checking the presure safety valve, altho so far haven't drained any sediment, and I might be selling my place & moving somewhere else within the next 2 years or so.

I do think yur bringing up the issue of hot water heater maintenence was very good.

Reading the literature with my new hot water heater (I dont' think it reccommended anything but checking the pressure valve twice a year, but will check it to see if it recommends draining for sediment), I was surprised to read that all hot water heaters do eventually leak (I thot putting glass linings in them prevented that), and that despite safety problems, they could explode.

Another issue, possibly related to my intermittent use of the heater: if a heater is turned off over 2 weeks, it is possible hydrogen gas can collect, which would have to be aired out, before turning on any appliances connected to the hot water lines, which could cause a spark.

In this case, tho, there would be a lot of hydrogen loudly bursting out when the hot water faucet was turned on, and in no case after my leaving it off for awhile has this happened, so I don't think I have, or will ever leave it turned off long enough for hydrogen gas to accumulate in it.

But, I think everyone, homeowners, and renters alike, benefits from knowing about these safety issues of household appliances.

I do hope this thread can do a lot of us, SA, and non SA some good.

In fact, I think this board discusses many social issues that people who don't suffer from any real SA, would still benefit from.


----------



## millenniumman75

I think you might also be able to turn down the energy consumption of the heater - like turn the thermometer down so it cannot get too hot.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

rctriplefresh5 said:


> so yesterday i completed day 1!! i showered, and ibrushed/mouthwashed twice!!
> 
> yesterday was also my second day in a row of showering, however ionly count successful days as showering plus 2 rounds of brushing/mouthwashing. i think i should be capable of handling all threee tasks or im just retarded ha.
> 
> if i can get up the will, i might do laundry today. so far today i have brushed my teeth...i will shower later.


day 2 is compplete!! today was my second successful day on my 21 day hourney to make brushing/mouthwashing twice a day and showering once a day an everyday thing. i also did my laundry today
also this was the third day in a row i shwoered.


----------



## helpless

rctriplefresh5 said:


> day 2 is compplete!! today was my second successful day on my 21 day hourney to make brushing/mouthwashing twice a day and showering once a day an everyday thing. i also did my laundry today
> also this was the third day in a row i shwoered.


Congratulations!


----------



## flyinginside

When I get depressed, my hygiene suffers tremendously. I will sometimes go days without taking a shower or brushing my teeth.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

helpless said:


> Congratulations!


well day 3 was a fail i brushed my teeth/.mouthwashed i nthe morning, then ishowered but at night ididnt brush. stomach hurt so bad.

so ill try to brush three times today to make up for it.


----------



## millenniumman75

flyinginside said:


> When I get depressed, my hygiene suffers tremendously. I will sometimes go days without taking a shower or brushing my teeth.


That is more common than you think. On those days, you have to fight through it. I remember those well and hope I don't have any for a long while.  Sorry you are having to go through that.



rctriplefresh5 said:


> well day 3 was a fail i brushed my teeth/.mouthwashed i nthe morning, then ishowered but at night ididnt brush. stomach hurt so bad.
> 
> so ill try to brush three times today to make up for it.


There is no need to brush your teeth three times to make up for it, you could end up hurting your gums. Twice is fine.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

well ive showered for 5 days in a row, but the last 2 days ive on ly brushed/mouthwashed one time a day instead of two...so ive only brushed/mouthwashed 2wice in total..sigh i really wanteed to get my teeth hygeine up. although even once is a huge improvement.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

millenniumman75 said:


> I bathe everyday (except when I know I am not going anywhere the next day). I use body wash, a poofy thing, and acne face wash. I then shave immediately afterward. Brushing my teeth is about my only issue. I don't brush as often as I should.


ben showering and brushing ym teeth/mouthwashing every day!!!
howeveer ive only been brushing once and mouthwashing once.

oh well still a gigantic improvement from like once a year(yeah trust me it used ti be bad) my teeth are a yellowish white color not terrible. ill prob keep up the brushinng for another month and if idont see an improvement in the color ill start using crest white strips.


----------



## defoe

whydont you just have a shower every day ?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i do.


----------



## millenniumman75

rctriplefresh5 said:


> ben showering and brushing ym teeth/mouthwashing every day!!!
> howeveer ive only been brushing once and mouthwashing once.
> 
> oh well still a gigantic improvement from like once a year(yeah trust me it used ti be bad) my teeth are a yellowish white color not terrible. ill prob keep up the brushinng for another month and if idont see an improvement in the color ill start using crest white strips.


Use the Whitening formulas with Fluoride. Right now, you want to build protection for your teeth, the whitening will be an addition. It's all practice. I have started brushing my teeth more, too - my next dentist appointment is in about six weeks. My last visit in February had my first cleaning in five years - no cavities, but a broken tooth due to Paxil bruxism (teeth clenching). They broke my pimp tooth - root canal from 2002 (I was 27!). PLEASE brush your teeth! That cast me $1,500 as I had no insurance.



defoe said:


> whydont you just have a shower every day ?
> 
> 
> rctriplefresh5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do.
Click to expand...

He does. :yes


----------



## rctriplefresh5

millenniumman75 said:


> Use the Whitening formulas with Fluoride. Right now, you want to build protection for your teeth, the whitening will be an addition. It's all practice. I have started brushing my teeth more, too - my next dentist appointment is in about six weeks. My last visit in February had my first cleaning in five years - no cavities, but a broken tooth due to Paxil bruxism (teeth clenching). They broke my pimp tooth - root canal from 2002 (I was 27!). PLEASE brush your teeth! That cast me $1,500 as I had no insurance.
> 
> He does. :yes


right now i use ultrabrite. i heard its the best toothpaste. its also only 1 dollar 29 for a tube. i use the one with baking soda and peroxide cause im pretty sure thats the best whitener. illl see if i could find a fluoride toothpaste when this runs out. thats a good idea.i need a cleaning its prolly been a year or two

but yeah if mormal people knew my old hygiene habits theyd say idk how you could go so long without going for a cleaning ahah thats gross ha.
after i get my teeth and body hygiene stable, ill work on washing my clothes a lot more.


----------



## millenniumman75

rctriplefresh5 said:


> right now i use ultrabrite. i heard its the best toothpaste. its also only 1 dollar 29 for a tube. i use the one with baking soda and peroxide cause im pretty sure thats the best whitener. illl see if i could find a fluoride toothpaste when this runs out. thats a good idea.i need a cleaning its prolly been a year or two
> 
> but yeah if mormal people knew my old hygiene habits theyd say idk how you could go so long without going for a cleaning ahah thats gross ha.
> after i get my teeth and body hygiene stable, ill work on washing my clothes a lot more.


Depression has a lot to do with it.
RCTripleFresh5 - you are now learning what it takes to be SASsy!


----------



## helpless

Not much news to report, except I am still showering about every day, including today.

I have been using under arm deoderants, but they cause a very severe itch, so I've had to give them up.

Well, at least one brand, Right Guard. I just started a stick of it, and the horrible itching started. I don't think I had it with another brand I had run out of. I use those sticks to where they are just about 1/2 inch or so long, and they keep falling off of their stem, & I finally can't get that last 1/2 inch or so applied.

I think have another brand of de-oderant, I'l try, and if it doesn't work, I'll go back to that brand I've worn down to about 1/2 inch. I have 2 of those sticks.

I also use Brut cologne, which I'd always thot of as a high priced cologne, but actually, it's one of the lower priced ones.

Also, I'm planning to get some repairs made to my shower and bathroom floor, so some of my worries about that problem will be solved (well, let's hope the repairs won't be too expensive. I have a fear they might be).

Once those problems with my bathroom are solved, I'll feel more at ease keeping clean.

The diverter that directs the water from the bathtub spout to the shower occasionally becomes very hard to lift, but I've found that putting on plumbing grease (about the consistency of vaseline, but a little thicker, and more white in color), solves the problem.

After applying it to the inside of the bathtub spout and the shaft of the shower diverter, it is amazing how well the shower diverter works. 

I had wondered if a spray lube would be better & easier to apply, & asked a friend, but he said no, that a spray might be water based, & would cause more corrosion problems, and the plumbing grease I'm using is water resistant, and just putting it into the bathtub spout and shower diverter shaft with my fingers was adequate.

I hope this rather long post will be helpful to other folks out there.

I think just doing a post every time I shower, is wasting space on the board, and by mentioning some of these other matters, I can keep the thread intersting.


----------



## YouNeedHelp911

I haven't showered in over 6 weeks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I cant go without showering in this scorchering heat. no way.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

IVE EBEN slack on the showeirng...i mean i started doing it everyday,but its so hot within 30 minutes ismell like **** again


----------



## rctriplefresh5

helpless said:


> Not much news to report, except I am still showering about every day, including today.
> 
> I have been using under arm deoderants, but they cause a very severe itch, so I've had to give them up.
> 
> Well, at least one brand, Right Guard. I just started a stick of it, and the horrible itching started. I don't think I had it with another brand I had run out of. I use those sticks to where they are just about 1/2 inch or so long, and they keep falling off of their stem, & I finally can't get that last 1/2 inch or so applied.
> 
> I think have another brand of de-oderant, I'l try, and if it doesn't work, I'll go back to that brand I've worn down to about 1/2 inch. I have 2 of those sticks.
> 
> I also use Brut cologne, which I'd always thot of as a high priced cologne, but actually, it's one of the lower priced ones.
> 
> Also, I'm planning to get some repairs made to my shower and bathroom floor, so some of my worries about that problem will be solved (well, let's hope the repairs won't be too expensive. I have a fear they might be).
> 
> Once those problems with my bathroom are solved, I'll feel more at ease keeping clean.
> 
> The diverter that directs the water from the bathtub spout to the shower occasionally becomes very hard to lift, but I've found that putting on plumbing grease (about the consistency of vaseline, but a little thicker, and more white in color), solves the problem.
> 
> After applying it to the inside of the bathtub spout and the shaft of the shower diverter, it is amazing how well the shower diverter works.
> 
> I had wondered if a spray lube would be better & easier to apply, & asked a friend, but he said no, that a spray might be water based, & would cause more corrosion problems, and the plumbing grease I'm using is water resistant, and just putting it into the bathtub spout and shower diverter shaft with my fingers was adequate.
> 
> I hope this rather long post will be helpful to other folks out there.
> 
> I think just doing a post every time I shower, is wasting space on the board, and by mentioning some of these other matters, I can keep the thread intersting.


glad to see you arent homeless


----------



## helpless

I'm finally making an effort to find out what kind of repairs my bathroom floor needs, (I did shower today).

I greatly fear that the repairs will be extremely expensive, & I can't afford them.

Also, the flooboards in the entrance hall of my condo seem a little soft in one or 2 places, & when I see the floor repair man, I'll have him check them too.

I just hope that somehow it won't be too expensive.

Got a circular in the mail about some comany repairing bathrooms that says they can do so without having to demolish your bathroom.

Anyone here have any experience with bathroom floors, and other room floors of their house needing repairs?


----------



## iuseings

I hear that alot of shampoos and anti-dandruff shampoos actually help promote the chances of getting greasier hair quicker and dandruff again. (Just on a side-note)
I shower everyday or every second day. I usually keep a 24-36hour limit on my showers, like if I showered the night before I won't have to shower till the night or morning/afternoon. If this pattern is broken for some reason.. I'll FREAK. I'll become really unsettled in my skin, I will hate myself and the thought of anyone seeing me with greasy hair would make me cry. I will be depressed and upset until I get a shower. 
Sooo... hearing someone go even a week without a shower makes me want to throw-up! It's sick though. I can't see how anyone can respect/love themselves without basic hygiene.


----------



## helpless

Now that the weather has cooloed off, and I'm not sweating off, I am going for days at a tme without showering.

Just wanted to keep this thread alive, & let all you other SASers out there know I'm alive & well.

Any of you others showering less, now that the summer is slowly ending?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

yep. i would shower at least three times a day with the extreme heat during the summer time. now i shower once a day.


----------



## MindOverMood

YouNeedHelp911 said:


> I haven't showered in over 6 weeks.


So I guess you're more of a bath man?


----------



## helpless

I did shower today. Have been turning on my hot water heater intermittently to save electric expenses.

Turnnign it on 1/2 hour usually gives enoough hot water to last 2 days, but it's been 3 days since I last turned it on, but the watere wasn't really too cold, but not warm.

Anyone here sit down, or lie down in a bath tub?

I had thot about doing that in 2007, and scrubbed the bath tub up real good, but never found the time to use the bath tub.

Just am in too much of a hurry for it.

On the old Tom Snyder Tomorrow TV show (1 Am), the late Mr. Snyder said peopole who watched his show were shower people who didn't have time for tub baths, and he certainly was right at about me, at least.

One of my cousins said a bathtub without a tub is useless.

But, since this thread is concerned with bodily cleanliness, those who do take tub baths should feel free to add any input they might have.

To me, you need to shower, after a tub bath, to get the dirty water from the bathtub off of you fro head to feet.


----------



## maclasch

I am a shower person, and I never used to skip showers. Lately I have though, and I am disgusted with myself when I do. I don't like people to see me this way. It's been over 48 hours since my last shower, (or facewash/teeth brushing - ew). I do plan to take one in the next hour. I'm all about hygiene, really - I feel more myself when I'm clean. It's more laziness with me, or wanting to do other things. Sometimes it just seems like a waste of time to get a shower, but I wouldn't go out like this, other than to the corner gas station or whatever. I live at home, and it's embarrassing for my family to see me this way.

If I take baths, it's usually because I'm in a HURRY, not the other way around. That way, I can skip washing my hair if I need to/can get away with it, but still get my body halfway clean. I feel just as clean physically when I take a bath, but mentally I am aware of the fact that I just rinsed myself in semi dirty water.

On another note, I hate when people try to cover body odor with perfume/cologne. Not only do most scents smell like piss, covering a bad smell with a sickly sweet one tends to make it worse... just saying.


----------



## kid a

Neptunus said:


> Little by little...  :squeeze


yep


----------



## millenniumman75

I shower once a day - even with my constant running.

Now, brushing my teeth is something I need to work on - as I type this, I am still novocained from having a filling replaced, and an additional filling on the same tooth! It's bonded now, so I should not have any more problems. That tool that glows in the dark is awesome :lol.


----------



## MagusAnima

I never seem to emit any noticeable body odor... no one has ever told me that I smell. Hell, I've gone 2 weeks without washing before and no one has mentioned anything about it whatsoever or even seemed to notice, and I go to college every week day, no one steers clear of me or acts weirdly around me. :stu 

I must do my hair every other day though.


----------



## Manic Monkey

When I am extremely depressed, I do nothing.


----------



## helpless

Glad to see milleniumman75 posting, & also some newcomers I am not familiar with.

I did shower today. I still haven't shampooed or done any laundry in I don't know how long.

Just wanted to let any of you who care, that I am still alive and well, & functioing as well as some SAs can function.


----------



## SAgirl

helpless said:


> I did shower today. I still haven't shampooed or done any laundry in I don't know how long.
> 
> Just wanted to let any of you who care, that I am still alive and well, & functioing as well as some SAs can function.


Glad that you are still functioning as well as you can and that you are still alive and well.


----------



## chuloon

I can get into the black hole of not wanting to shower daily. I just think to myself that I'll have to do it all over again tomorrow so what's the point today? Same deal with haircuts ... I've been trimming my own hair lately because I just don't want to go out and talk to a hairdresser.

Good for you though, lets try to keep it up! One day at a time.


----------



## nothing to fear

At my worse (in terms of depression), showering was too much effort and seemed pointless if I wasn't going to be doing anything or be around people. There were at least a couple weeks where I definitely didn't shower but also didn't wash my face, change my clothes and didn't brush my teeth enough. I think I've gone much longer without showering. I was too depressed at the time to do any of that. 

Now when I don't shower often enough it's more out of laziness than anything. Most people would probably find it pretty bad that I don't shower as often as everyone claims to but I keep body parts that need it clean daily and my hygiene is pretty much fine. I find it sort of amusing that I live with someone (sharing a bed and all) yet I shower less often than I ever have (not counting depressive episodes of course). 


Anyway hope all is going well helpless  

(I'm surprised I haven't posted in this thread before)


----------



## helpless

Well, I suppose my last shower was on October 27, altho it might be possible I have showered again since then, but doubt it.

Here it is, November 7, so that's well into 2 weeks since my last shower. 

I have not shampooed in I dont know how long, and the darndruff is getting horrible, head and beard, which is getting longer and longer, & I really do not like long beards.

Have procrastinated on cleaning out bathroom sink J Trap or P Trap, dont' know whch it is, but hope to do so before too much longer.

Just wondering, do many of you other SAS board members know how to clean out a P or J trap under a sink, or do any of you hae to call a plumber when a dran is very slow to drain, or stopped up completely?

Right now my bathroom drain is in the very slow draining sage, but is not stopped up completely.

I did brush my teeth first time today, probly first time in a week or so.

Am going to try to brush more regularly. I have hypersensitive teeth.


----------



## helpless

I'm hoping to shower & shampoo before too much longer, but last week, I did trim down my hermit like beard, which was the longest I've ever gown it.

I also have brushed my teeth twice a day (since I have class 4 perio disease, isolated to only 2 third molasrs I'm glad to say).

Sad to say, for the first time ever, I've recently had gingivitis. 

I would say it has most likely been broguht on by my recent excessive use of soda pop, which I didn't drink for many years, and only occasionally, but recently excessively.

I do plan to keep up my flossing & brushing my teeth once a day, plus brushing them a second time without flossing, as is reccommended for those with perio disease.

Dental hygeniest told me brushing my gums would help with the gingivitis, but I don't think I mentioned the soda pop to her.

Any input on gingivitis & perio disease from you other members, would be appreciated.


----------



## helpless

Well, I am brushing my teeth more frequently, and today, used mouthwash, which is supposed to prevent, and/or cure gingivitis.

The mouthwash had 21 % alochol in it, and was very hot tasting, and I know that too much alochol in mouthwashes is considered a cancer risk, so I dont' think I will use that mouthwash any more, because with the alcohol, it might be doing me more harm than good.

Anyone got any opinions on mouth washes?


----------



## Still Waters

Isn't EVERYTHING considered a cancer risk?? I wouldn't worry about that,it's very limited contact-I use mouthwash at least twice a day,after brushing. My mouth always feels cleaner and my breath is fresh. My mom had gum disease so I saw the misery and expense involved-I will ALWAYS use mouthwash! - Glad to see you're still around!!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the reply, Still Waters.

Yes, _everything_ is a cancer risk, something I've thot about for many years.

I still think I would prefer an alcohol free mouthwash. That one I used was to harsh tasting.


----------



## millenniumman75

There are alcohol-free mouthwashes out there. You should not have a problem finding one.


----------



## kingfoxy

:sascongrats man i know how hard it is to simple things like washing shaving and brushing your teeth when you have a deep depression.we all wish you well hope you are doing ok man:group


----------



## Robot the Human

I'm a clean freak, and that still doesn't make it easy to shower everyday. I know exactly what you mean by not feeling that it's worth the trouble. I used to think, what's the point of a haircut when I don't even go out of the house? Well, deep down it still made me feel good, and new. 

I have problems with dry skin from head to toe. I've found that cocoa butter lotion works best for my skin. I use the Vaseline brand name, cocoa butter lotion. All the other lotions seem to just wear off too quickly. Plus, I have been told by women that it smells "sweet".

I don't know if you have sensitive skin like me, but anything that says "sensitive skin" or "fragrance free" is probably best for you.

I also saw mouthwash being mentioned here, so I'd like to highly recommend a sonicare or one of those "sonic" electric toothbrushes. It makes brushing a lot easier, and more effective. It also feels sooooooo good on your gums, almost like a gum massage. When I was young, my parents didn't make me brush my teeth, so I had to discover how important it was to start on my own. The sonicare really helped me catch up, for all the time I've missed out in childhood. Now my teeth are in above average condition.

Just make sure to remember, it's never too late. You'd be surprised how great you will feel if you keep going with something.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies, everybody!

I flossed & brushed my teeth last night, and today, I brushed them, to meet the twice a day brushing requirement for those with periodontal disease.


----------



## helpless

Second straight day of brushing my teeth twice.

Won't continue to report on each day I do it, tho.

Hope I can keep it up, and next visit to the dentist, the gingivitis will be gone.


----------



## helpless

Well, early this afternoon, I showered for the first time since I last announced my last shower, whenever that was, maybe 3 weeks or longer ago, and shampooed for the first time in I don't know how long.

It feels great being clean, altho I feel like getting rid of my dandruff is hopeless.


----------



## helpless

No real news on this thread, except that I still haven't taken a shower since my last reported shower on November 24.

I know I'll feel better when I have showered and shampooed again, but I just dont' feel like doing it, or anything else.


----------



## Zuzu

haha~ sometimes I feel this way, I go a week without washing my hair. I'll leave my bangs out and put the other two sides in braids. after 3 or 4 days ill take out the braids and they'll looks all cool and twisted, and be soft from the natural grease. but then I'll wash at day 6 or 7 just to do it again....I use nexus moisturizing hair care, its expensive, but keeps my hair cleaner longer.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the reply, Zuzu.


----------



## READY 4 CHANGE

Hang in there, it does get better after a while. At my lowest point, I had to actually make an appointment (a mental note ) to 1. get out of bed by noon, and 2. take a shower. That was many years ago, nowadays I don't feel right unless I shower everyday, but depression can certainly do that to you. I know where you're coming from, and like I said, hang in there. Look at it this way, make taking a shower your daily event, and then reward yourself with something you like when you reach your goal. Good luck.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the encouraging words, READY 4 CHANGE.

Your user name is a good description of how I feel. 

I am ready and have for so many years been ready for some changes to happen my life, but they never have happened, sad to say.


----------



## helpless

Well, I finally showered and shampooed today, and feel much better.

First time since last reported, probably in late November?

Also, did some laundry, 26 pairs of underwear, briefs and boxer shorts, probably the first laundry I've done in 10 months or so.

Am planning to do some more laundry, shirts within the next week or so.

While it's good to have showred, if I put back on unclean, smelly shirts, I'll still smell bad around others.

Have bitten the inside of my lower lip and tongue lately, repeatedly, when eating, and it's very painful.

Sometimes, I do this a lot, in different parts of my mouth.

Well, I am depressed over the Holidays, but trying to make the best of it.

Will be glad to get any responses from any other SAs on the board.

Have to work at my job right up till 7 PM tomorrow.

Will soon be heading off to work probably till 11 PM tonite.

Best wishes to all of you who do observe holidays, and those of us who, like myself, don't observe any holidays.


----------



## VagueResemblance

helpless said:


> Well, I finally showered and shampooed today, and feel much better.


Very good. Remember this feeling, and do it more often! 
Also, put on clothes fresh from the dryer. It's also a very nice feeling, especially if it's cold outside, and will also provide a nice positive association with laundry.
Which you inspired me to do. I have to anyway. Only own enough clothes that I can go ten days without washing them.

Happy holidays, as much as possible. They're depressing for almost everybody.


----------



## ORly

I think working around the holidays helps (me at least.) I'm from a family where holidays are always done big. 

This year I wasn't invited (Not out of malice or anything like that.) I'm just glad I work Christmas or I'd have way to much time in my head...


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies.

VagueResemblance, I'm glad I could inspire you to do some laundry. And, yes, holidays are very depressing to me, too.

And, ORly, I also try to "work around" holidays, too.

While I got all my work at my paying job done before Christmas Day, I spent the holiday doing a lot of work on some of my writings, that I had wanted to get caught up on, so I think the holiday was well spent, & accomplishing some things made it much less depressing.


----------



## helpless

Well, I've got a cold, with a bad sore throat now.

Just got some lozenges for it. Gargle with 1/2 water, 1/2 hydrogen peroxide solution.

Used to use mercurichrome for sore throat, but it's no longer sold due to mercury hazards.

Is the idea that rock & rye liqueur good for colds, an old wives (or, old husbands?) tale?

Maybe I will get a bottle of that nostrum today (after I've finished driving my car, of course), and try a drink of Rock & Rye (mixed with water of course, since I dont' want to get throat cancer or motuh cancer from the alcohol) every hour or so, and see if it helps.

Anyone tried that for a cold and sore throat?


----------



## yellow monkey

Wow. And here I thought I was the only one who lived like this. 

University is torture anytime but towards the end of last year with added exam stress and my binge eating going whack, it all got too much and I cracked the moment I hit the holidays. I went into one of my worst episodes of depression yet. I mostly slept (haven't stepped out of the house - not even into the garden - for roughly two months now), no sleeping "pattern" to speak of, and, yep, no shower or change of clothes for 3 weeks straight. 

My mother eventually came in and said, "yellow monkey, it's been almost a month since I last saw a single piece of your underwear in the wash," and I forced myself to take a shower. I tried to tell myself that I would get myself back on track but over the next 5 weeks or so, I only took 2 showers. I'm actually laughing as I type this because it's so horribly disgusting (and I call myself a woman turning just 21 this year?!) but I seriously feel like I might just rot away, become one with my bed sheets. 

Only two months ago, this lifestyle was unimaginable to me - even with all my psychological problems. I fear they're becoming worse in every aspect - my binge eating has seen me shoot up to 61kg now, and my joints ache with every episode. ****, I'm killing myself studying to become something and I'll probably end up with rheumatic arthritis the moment I graduate (if I don't kill myself from stress/over eating etc before then).


----------



## helpless

Many thanks for the post, yellow monkey.

I ache all over, and probably have not showered in 2 weeks, altho as mentioned earlier in the thread, I did wash my 26 pairs of underwear a few weeks ago, so clean underwear for the foreseeable future.

Need to wash some of my shirts, because they retain most of the perspiration odor.

Just can't seem to find the time to do it, tho.

I just dont' feel like doing anything, altho I have a job, I'm now on my way to, and I hate it, and dread going to it tonite.

Also, the shack I am staying in is very cluttered & filthy, and I just don't feel like doing any house cleaning.


----------



## rawrguy

I showered yesterday, which I haven't done in awhile... I need to wash my sweater, it's starting smell.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I sometimes feel too depressed to shower. But then I get over it, and I feel more energetic and happier when I *do* shower.

So I can relate.


----------



## laura024

secretlyshecries said:


> When I get really depressed, I can't _not_ wash my hair because it gets too gross if I don't and that just makes me feel worse. :|


Same here. I can't go longer than a day or two without showering.


----------



## helpless

Well, I still haven't showered since my last reported shower.

I have began to smell perspiration odor on myself, and have felt uneasy around other people, and have been using some of those alcohol coated mini paper towels you see everywhere these days, to clean myself, and hopefully get rid of the perspiration odor.

I think "body odor" is a severe form of perspiration odor, and I haven't every had it yet, as far as I know.


----------



## helpless

I don't know when the last time I showered was. Maybe 6 weeeks ago?

I did post here about it, but I don't feel like going thru the list of posts to find it.

I don't feel like doing anything.

I am getting worried that people will think I smell bad, and I am actually surprised that no one has told me so.

Have any of you other SAS members ever had someone tell you that "people are talking about" your perspiration odor?

I have, and I know what I'll say the next time it occurs.

If any of you have any experiences with such, I'd like to read it.

On one occasion, I was told hat "people" at a certain business were talking about your personal hygeine, after the obligatory "there's something I've got to talk to you about...well, it is kind of delicate....

I don't know if you are aware (aware is always a bad word), that people are talking about your personal hygiene?


----------



## VagueResemblance

helpless said:


> I don't feel like doing anything.


You must do something anyway, or sink into ever deeper depression. There's really no choice.

Whatever you do doesn't have to be huge. In fact it's better to start life changes on a small scale to avoid discouragement. It's more advantageous to build the habit, then increase the amount of effort...

So....clean your house for five minutes today. Clean your house for five minutes tomorrow. Maybe the day after, or maybe the week after, increase it to whatever time period you're comfortable with. You can expand this to more time, more area, and eventually the momentum of small daily successes will build - this really works, it happened to me.

About body odor. In my experience people begin to reek rather quickly, though of course it depends on weather, activity level, et cetera. There's the body odor that just smells like a person and there's the body odor that comes from stale sweat and dead skin cells and whatnot, and even if you're in winter, changing into clean clothes every morning, that second sort is going to become noticeable within days.



helpless said:


> I have, and I know what I'll say the next time it occurs.


What's that?


----------



## helpless

VagueResemblance:
Many thanks for the post, and I'll say I am getting a little out of my depression, despite the fact I've had a horrible cold, or influenza the past week.
You are very correct, to try to make small improvents at a time, and that is what I am doing with my lifestyle habits.
I drive a car a lot, and for the past few years, I have thrown countless soda pop bottles, cans, & paper cups over onto the floor on the passenger side when driving alone.
Then, when I have people to ride with me, I am embarassed to have my friends see what a horribly messy car I drive.
Well, about a moth ago, I decided I'd make it an irionclad rule that every time I did get some kind of (non alcoholic of course) "drink" while I am driving, as soon as I get out of the car at the next stop, I will put it into a public trash can.
I've kept up that good habit all this time, with no slips, and one person I often give a ride to, noticed and commented on how clean the front passenger side floor now is.
The bad side of it, is that I seem to have a limited number of good habits for driving a car, like there are just so many good habits I can keep up in the car, in the house, in the public, or elsewhere.
Now that I've gotten the car neat, I have started slipping, and often dont want to fasten my seat belt when I start driviing, formerly a rigid self imposed rule i never ever broke. 
Yet, after keeping the car clean, I am more often not fastening my seat belt, like I can only have so many good car habits, and getting a new one, requires discarding an old one.
Anybody else here find habits that way?



VagueResemblance said:


> You must do something anyway, or sink into ever deeper depression. There's really no choice.
> 
> Whatever you do doesn't have to be huge. In fact it's better to start life changes on a small scale to avoid discouragement. It's more advantageous to build the habit, then increase the amount of effort...
> 
> So....clean your house for five minutes today. Clean your house for five minutes tomorrow. Maybe the day after, or maybe the week after, increase it to whatever time period you're comfortable with. You can expand this to more time, more area, and eventually the momentum of small daily successes will build - this really works, it happened to me.
> 
> About body odor. In my experience people begin to reek rather quickly, though of course it depends on weather, activity level, et cetera. There's the body odor that just smells like a person and there's the body odor that comes from stale sweat and dead skin cells and whatnot, and even if you're in winter, changing into clean clothes every morning, that second sort is going to become noticeable within days.
> 
> What's that?


----------



## blinds8

britisharrow said:


> I have been through this, my thinking was "when I _did _wash and groom myself people didn't like me so what's the point." Try and think of it this way, "not washing or looking after myself certainly isn't _helping _matters."
> 
> You owe self-respect to yourself, not to others, try and do it even though it can seem pointless.


Excellently put! They should have 'like' buttons on these forums!:b


----------



## helpless

Good News, Fellow SASers!

Last nite, I washed 20 shirts, and one "wind breaker" jacket.

Plan to do the same tonite, and tomorrow, and maybe even further into next week, till I have a nice, fresh smelling supply of clothes and towels to last me a long time, and with regular showering, I will no longer avoid people because of my perspiration odor. 

And, I also hope to get rid of my dandruff, and not let it come back.

I'm feeling more opitimistic now.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Well DONE. 

Do you derive any pleasure from dressing in freshly washed clothes, or going to bed in clean bedsheets fresh from the laundry? I do...it's one of the little pleasures in life.

I meant to reply to your previous post, and got distracted, and completely forgot..


helpless said:


> The bad side of it, is that I seem to have a limited number of good habits for driving a car, like there are just so many good habits I can keep up in the car, in the house, in the public, or elsewhere.
> Now that I've gotten the car neat, I have started slipping, and often dont want to fasten my seat belt when I start driviing, formerly a rigid self imposed rule i never ever broke.
> Yet, after keeping the car clean, I am more often not fastening my seat belt, like I can only have so many good car habits, and getting a new one, requires discarding an old one.
> Anybody else here find habits that way?


Yes. I've noticed this in myself and others. It's an expression of a self-destructive tendency. Since you denied it a messy car as a means of expressing itself it's simply branching off into different directions..

What helps here is simple self-awareness, to recognize when it's happening, and viewing it as an enemy, which helps refuse those thoughts and tendencies when they occur. Good thing that you noticed it and noticed something was wrong about it; best to head this sort of thing off before it becomes a bad habit.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the good reply VagueResemblance

I'll agree with you, that some of my behavior might be self destructive.

On the other hand, I do not belvie I have any "death wish."

I want to live as long as possible, and enjoy life as long as I can.

I have tried to stop eating high fat foods, acknowledged as a major cause of heart disease.

I stuck to a rigid died of low fat food for about 8 months, and my bad cholesterol came down.

But, whenever I try to give up high fat foods, I am ridiculed by my friends and family.

Also, my ersatz social life involves around going to dinner with people, and 99% of what is served is high fat food. It's extremely hard to not eat when you're around other people eat.

If I beame a hermit and ate alone, I could stick to a low fat diet.

None of the people I socialize with serve any alcohol, so no pressure on that front.

I've about reached the point wher I know that no one gets out of this world alive, and I, like everyone else, am going to die, and some people eat all the right foods, and exercise and avoid recreational drugs and tobacco, and still die young.

I read a letter back in the 1980s from a man who did exactly those good, healthy things, then at age 40 found out that he had an incurable cancer.

Some people eat hhigh faat foods, 3 times a day, seven days a week, my paernts being an example, and they lived to 75 (my mother) and 84 (my father), dying relatively quickly compared to others who live for years after disabling strokes and suffereing from heart disease.

I want to get to eating low fat foods, and exercising, anyway, regardless of how long I do live, but on the other hand, if I could just die of a sudden death, without lingering, if I keep eating high fat foods, that might be better than eating the right foods, escaping heart disease and stroke, but getting some other lingering disease that would incapacitate me for a long time, before I die.



VagueResemblance said:


> Well DONE.
> 
> Do you derive any pleasure from dressing in freshly washed clothes, or going to bed in clean bedsheets fresh from the laundry? I do...it's one of the little pleasures in life.
> 
> I meant to reply to your previous post, and got distracted, and completely forgot..
> 
> Yes. I've noticed this in myself and others. It's an expression of a self-destructive tendency. Since you denied it a messy car as a means of expressing itself it's simply branching off into different directions..
> 
> What helps here is simple self-awareness, to recognize when it's happening, and viewing it as an enemy, which helps refuse those thoughts and tendencies when they occur. Good thing that you noticed it and noticed something was wrong about it; best to head this sort of thing off before it becomes a bad habit.


----------



## millenniumman75

You just do the best you can and not worry about anything until it comes. :stu


----------



## viv

helpless said:


> Good News, Fellow SASers!
> 
> Last nite, I washed 20 shirts, and one "wind breaker" jacket.
> 
> Plan to do the same tonite, and tomorrow, and maybe even further into next week, till I have a nice, fresh smelling supply of clothes and towels to last me a long time, and with regular showering, I will no longer avoid people because of my perspiration odor.
> 
> And, I also hope to get rid of my dandruff, and not let it come back.
> 
> I'm feeling more opitimistic now.


Hurrah! :yay :yay :yay Once you get into the habit it should become easier. Keep it up! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies millenniumman75 and viv. Since I have so many clean shirts, I have decided to put washing the rest of my clothes on hold for awhile (some of them are in such bad shape they aren't wearable any more, so I've got to go thru all of them I haven't washed, and weed them out to use for cleaning rags).

Plus, the fact that I lost some money in a washer that wasn't working, & don't yet have my refund they will mail to me, and have been paying cash for gasoline to go to my job (no thanks for more credit card debt), and my laundry detergent is running low,and it costs, I'll do more wash later.

It's great to have so many wonderful people posting such supportive comments.

Last nite, I did something I've been needingto do a long time: I trimmed my toe nails. They can get quite bothersome when they get too long, and cut into the adjacent toes.

Well, I've gotten that problem, which I have had in the past, solved.

Glad to say that over the years since I was 19 years or so, I have occasionally had some ingrowth on my large toenails, and, even on a few occasions, have had some puss using from the nail bed, obviously due to infection.

But no puss in many years, and the ingrowth I did have, was fixed by judicious trimming, and use of the point of a nail file, dipped in rubbing alcohol, to get the toenail seperated from the nail bed on the sides.

Altho I've seen a foot surgeon about other foot conditions, I've never had to see him about any ingrown toenails.

After learning how to handle them before they become a real problem, and nipping it in the bud when it starts, I've avoided any serious problems with my toenails.

Anyone here have any problems with toenails, ingrown, or other problems?


----------



## millenniumman75

Occasionally with the ingrown nails....I normally just let them grow out enough to trim. They really have never been a problem. At most, I will go under them with a pen cap to alleviate the pain (bend the nail). That seems to work.


----------



## VagueResemblance

helpless said:


> Thanks for the replies millenniumman75 and viv. Since I have so many clean shirts, I have decided to put washing the rest of my clothes on hold for awhile


Well, that's one option, but in your position I would try to do more. You washed a bunch of clothes, so you feel accomplished and positive, it's a step forward... why then not take another step? You will feel even better once all your clothes are sorted and your entire wardrobe clean. You listed several reasons why not, but they're nothing catastrophic..don't let them stop you! 



> Anyone here have any problems with toenails, ingrown, or other problems?


Yup, same as you when they get too long. I hate that..! ingrown toenails happen only when I trim them too short and the edges start cutting in. Some trimming of the corners helps, then.

(you inspired me to clear out a closetful of old shirts and sort them into stuff I'll wear, stuff that's going to rags and stuff that's going to charity, by the way; thanks!)


----------



## viv

VagueResemblance said:


> Well, that's one option, but in your position I would try to do more. You washed a bunch of clothes, so you feel accomplished and positive, it's a step forward... why then not take another step? You will feel even better once all your clothes are sorted and your entire wardrobe clean. You listed several reasons why not, but they're nothing catastrophic..don't let them stop you!


I agree with VagueResemblance. Try to build momentum !

Would setting a schedule make things any easier? You could tell yourself that every Sunday at 10 am, for example, you'll take a shower. Maybe put post its on your mirror with the date and time you've decided. That way you'll see it everyday and your brain might start to think --> Sunday (or whatever day you decide) = shower day. I don't know :stu.

I can kind of relate to you. I find it hard to get myself into the shower, but I manage to shower every three days. If my hair didn't get greasy, I'd probably go longer.


----------



## SchranzMeister

what's a shower?


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the great replies, everybody!

I got up early this morning, and, for the first time in how long?

Would have to check a page or more back on the thread, took my first shower in a long time, and it felt great.

Put on one of those clean shirts I had ironed, and also some underarm deoderant, so for the first time in I don't know how long, I don't have to worry about being around peolple.

I'm on my way to my job, where I set my own hours, plan to start early, and finish early.

It's great having so many people to respond to my posts.

Maybe this weekend I can do some more luandry, but till Friday, all my pocket money is goting for food & to put gasoline in my car so I can go to my job. I want to stop adding more credit card debt with gasoline purchases.

Anyway, I'm feeling a lot better about life, and hope many of you others will also feel some optimism.


----------



## Still Waters

Go Speed racer,Go Speed racer,Go Speed racer GO-I have no idea how that popped in my mind- Good for you,go,go,go!!!!!! You really sound as if you're making great strides and finally climbing out of what must have felt like a bottomless pit. I love reading these cheery updates!!


----------



## Karsten

Good stuff, man. I just read through this thread a bit and see that you are taking positive steps to get your life going again. Congrats. Keep it going.


----------



## viv

helpless said:


> I got up early this morning, and, for the first time in how long?
> 
> Would have to check a page or more back on the thread, took my first shower in a long time, and it felt great.
> 
> Put on one of those clean shirts I had ironed, and also some underarm deoderant, so for the first time in I don't know how long, I don't have to worry about being around peolple.


Awesome!


----------



## robtyl

Seems like you have depression, not SA.


----------



## 22017

I'm glad you're doing better, keep it up! I definitely think the hardest part of anything is just actually starting. I think I need to start setting goals for myself too, so that I'm not just stuck in the rut I am now. All the little steps will end up bringing you leaps forward! I'm feeling more positive now after reading this thread : )


----------



## Dance Sucka

Wow, congratulations! I read your first post, then your latest post, and I can see you've come a long way. I think your story is one of many that can prove SA is not forever, if you're willing to put in the effort.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the great posts, everybody!

I skipped showereing yesterday (thursday), but did shower this morning.

So far I haven't gone to work on solving the dandruff problem, but if I keep it up, I think I can banish the perspiration odor.

One question: How many days should I wear a shirt, now that I am wearing clean shirts, and showering, and using underarm deoderant?

This is the 3rd day I've worn that clean shirt I started wearing on Wednesday after taking my first showre in abou 2 months or so, and so far, no perspiraton odor on it.

So, anybody got any ideas on how often I need to put on a clean shirt?

Since I washed 20 of them, if I could wear each one more than one day, that could take me a few months into the future, while I work on my other problems.


----------



## millenniumman75

One shirt a day is best. One shirt on day one, Shirt 2 on day 2, shirt1 on day3, at the most - two days total.


----------



## so_so_shy

Yeah change into a clean shirt every single day. You have 20 of them, so you only have to clean every 20 days which will still leave you lots of time to work on your other problems.


----------



## rdp234

Good for you. You can improve, believe it or not. You just have to try to take care of yourself more. Don't give up. This is a first step. Keep trying.


----------



## viv

Wow! You're on a roll !

I usually wear my shirts twice before washing. As long as the shirt is clean and doesn't smell, I think it's fine.


----------



## helpless

Thaks for the replies, everybody. I might have 20 more shirts, but some of them are too old and are beyond useable, so I will get rid of them. 

Once the useable shirts I have are washed, I might have 30-35 clean shirts to wear.

Of course, I've also got to wash pants, and towels. I do have a lot of good, thick bath towels, I'm glad to say, as well as quite a few bathroom floor mats.


----------



## LeftyFretz

One shirt a day is pretty reasonable and that's what a lot of people expect. After a nice shower and other such things as that, a new set of clothes from the closet, and a nice look in the mirror I always feel a lot better about myself. It really boosts the confidence. 

Hell, it's 2PM and I still haven't showered or anything. After reading this thread I'm going to get on that..


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Lefty.

Last night was laundry night again, my washing 12 shirts, 2 pairs of bathing trunks, one pair of pants, and one pair of super tight compression shorts, to lessen the lingering pain from some abdominal surgery I had back in1998.

I'm now getting down to the point where I need to decide which paris of pants and shirts are ruined beyond wearing, and which might have some use left in them.

Strangely, I have some old shirts from way back in the 1970s, that look like they were just purchased, while other of my clothes, only a few years old, have yellowed, with brown "ring around the collar," and just aren't wearable.

I've been told that intense summer heat can cause that yellowing, but why would it ruin some fabrics, and not others?

And, what causes the "ring around the collar?"

One thing I've done, in going thru my 2 closets, is to try to weed out rusty coat hangers, which in turn get rust onto my clothes regardless of how well launderd they are.

Some of those bad coat hangers feel sticky, and I'm using that as a guide, as well as physically visible rust, discarding the sticky ones, and visibly rusty ones.

I think plastic coat hangers might be a preferable alternative to the old fashioned ones, which do have a coating of some kind, but which dissolves, leading to the clothes ruining rust.

Anyone here with any thots on clothes storage, and making clothing last as long as possible?

Living day to day fit to be around civilized people is a lot more complicated than just whether or not one takes a shower.


----------



## helpless

Update. Friday was the last day I showered until today, no p.o. on that freshly laundered shirt I wore Friday thru Monday(yesterday).

So, today, I showered, and put on a fresh, clean shirt, and underarm deoderant, which, I'm sorry to say also has antiperspirant, which I don't like but that's all I have.

Looking toward correcting my dandruff problem, one of the previous posters suggested using a conditioner.

I've got a lot of friends who give me things (that deoderant/antipersperant being one example).

And, looking thru some unopened presents from both my brithday, and Christmas of last year, I found some hair conditioner, so I won't have to buy any, and can try it, and see if it helps witht he dandruff.

Altho skipping showering and wearing the same shirt for 3 days was probably a day or 2 too long, I still didn't have any perspiration odor, and I'm determined not to let it come back.

Of course, there's always Another Problem, that one being the dandruff, but I do hope to get to work on it, and hopefully banish my dandruff for good.


----------



## Faded Lines

I'm very confused as to why someone would not take a shower when they have access to one. Not being inconsiderate, I just don't understand.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Faded Lines.

Maybe I'll think of a better answer after giving it some thought.

Right now, I suppose the best one is that old saying: "For those who understand, no explanation is necessary, for those who do not understand, no explanation will suffuce."

And, I don't mean to be inconsiderate with that statement.

Like I said,I'll have to give it some thot, and might have a more elaborate reply later.


----------



## Faded Lines

I just find it fascinating. I'm sorry that you're in such a state, and am happy to hear of your progress.


----------



## millenniumman75

There's probably a motivational factor to it.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, Faded Lines, and millenniumman75.

I did shower today, but did not use any underarm deoderants, and will not do so again until I find one that does not cause itching


----------



## helpless

Now that I'm not worried about perspiration odor, I'm extremely worried about the dandruff problem. Altho the itch is bad, what's bothering me even more, is other people noticing it.

A friend gave me a gift card to a local restaurant, and I read reviews of it, people claiming it took them anywhere from 10 to 45 minutes to be seated.

Altho I no longer have perspiration odor (smelling too bad can cause a person to be banned from one local public library), I greatly fear that if I do go to the restaurant, before I get rid of the dandruff, I might not be seated even after 45 mins.

They might just tell me they don't have a table for me, at any time.


----------



## Neptunus

In the meantime, you might want to try this:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2042517_effectively-control-body-odor-vinegar.html

It works surprisingly well. (I speak from personal experience.)

And, yes, the vinegar smell does dissipate after 10 minutes. Just make sure your armpits are dry before you put on a shirt.

Also, for your dandruff: This shampoo is awesome - link

A friend of mine has severe dandruff and it completely cleared with once a week use of this product. I guess it's a little pricey, and smells pretty nasty when you use it, but it's completely worth it. It's also available in most department stores, like Wal-mart & Target.

Another idea -- Have you considered sponge baths in between showers? Maybe wipe down your armpits and wash your hair in the sink?


----------



## Still Waters

Also,make a reservation so you won't have to wait?


----------



## helpless

Many thanks for the posts, Neptunus & Still Waters.

Along with John Cougar, I also like Jackson Browne songs, so many I can't say how many, but one of my favorites is "Ready or Not."


----------



## helpless

OK, Folks, today I got started on the dandruff problem, spending probably 20 minutes in the shower. 

I used a mild shampoo, and gently massaged it into my scalp and face.

When I do use the shower, it's only about 3 minutes at a time. 

And, when I shampoo, it just keeps me in the shower a lot longer.

The question is now: can I keep it up for a week or so, hoping daily shampooing for a week will at least greatly reduce the dandruff, if not altogether eleminate it.

When you are trying to get rid of dandruff, the advice is not to use an electric hair dryer, which I have, but to use a towel.

So, toweling my hair dry just takes up more time.

I suppose the time factor is probably one reason I have been so neglectful of keeping myself clean.

I also put on a freshly laundered shirt today, and used some of that deoderant/antipersperant, not rubbing it on as hard or as long, and so far no itch.

Maybe I was pressing it too hard under my arms, for too long, and getting too much on, the reason for the itch?

Well, I'll find out.

I used a plain Alberto Vo5 I think it was, shampoo, altho I have 2 bottles of Private label baby shampoo, which I've been advised to use.

For those of you who have advised me on hair conditioners, the nes I have are a white bottle of TRESemme Moisture Rich conditioner, and a black bottle of TRESemme Moisture rich shampoo, both bottles being 3 fl. oz.

I suppose I won't use the shampoo, but will use the conditioner.

I'll read the instructions, but if anyone can tell me if I should use a conditioner now, before I've gotten rid of the dandruff, or later, after I have gotten rid of it, I'd appreciate it.

Is a conditioner something you use in place of a shampoo?

Finally, I have a small bottle of Aromme Botanicals Rosemary and heather conditioning shampoo. Back label calls it a shapooing revitalisant. 

I used that one after rinsing off the Alberto VO 5 shampoo. 

Should I have used both of them, or only one?

I know I'm asking too much questions, like a little child who doesn't know anyting, but, how many adults are as uh, "green?" about these things as I am?

I'd say probably more than one would imagine.


----------



## Timeofallout

I know this may seem odd, but it helped me greatly with my dandruff buildup; massage baking soda on your scalp before using shampoo. Dandruff is a fungus of types and the baking soda kills the fungi. Also taking Selenium tablets encourages a healthy scalp.

Hope that helps.


----------



## helpless

Many thanks for the post, Timeofallout.

Just that one shampooing of yesterday, has greatly reduced the dandruff

Prevously, if I just scrached my head, it would be like a snow storm, and a black jacket I wear looked like it had snoflakes on it all the time.

Now, it takes a lot of rubbing my hair, just to get a handful of "snowflakes" out of it, altho I'm going to keep it up, till all the dandruff is gone, and and there are no "snowflakes."


----------



## Timeofallout

Glad I could help.


----------



## helpless

I skipped showering & shampooing yesterday, but today, spent a long time in the shower, also shampooing. 

I'm optimistic that the dandruff will be under control, and soon gone.

Don't have to worry about running up water bills, since my condo membership fees include water, with no meter variations.

The dandruff is really lessened, and that's made me feel a lot better.


----------



## au Lait

helpless said:


> I'll read the instructions, but if anyone can tell me if I should use a conditioner now, before I've gotten rid of the dandruff, or later, after I have gotten rid of it, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Is a conditioner something you use in place of a shampoo?
> 
> Finally, I have a small bottle of Aromme Botanicals Rosemary and heather conditioning shampoo. Back label calls it a shapooing revitalisant.
> 
> I used that one after rinsing off the Alberto VO 5 shampoo.
> 
> Should I have used both of them, or only one?


You can start using the conditioner now if you wish. You don't have to wait for the dandruff to be gone. Conditioner and shampoo should be used together as a system. Shampoo roughs up the hair cuticle in the cleansing process, and conditioner smoothes it back down and prevents damage.

Use the conditioner after you have rinsed the shampoo out of your hair completely. It's always a good idea to leave the conditioner on your hair for a few minutes before you rinse it out, this helps it do its job better. I usually leave my conditioner in while I wash the rest of me, then rinse it out as the last thing before I'm done. But then again I have long hair; I think if you have shorter hair you probably can get away with not leaving the conditioner in for very long.

Both the Rosemary shampoo and the VO5 shampoo should be designed to do the same thing, so you don't need to use both of them at once. Over-shampooing your hair can be damaging to it. The only difference between a conditioning shampoo and a regular shampoo is that one is supposed to be gentler.

Hope this helps.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the advice, au Lait.

I have been given a lot of conflicting advice on how often to shampoo, and am glad to read your advice against over-shampooing.

Some people say one should shampoo every day until the dandruff is gone, then less frequently.

I think I'll go with every day for maybe a week, altho I am amazed at how much things have improved with just 2 straight days.

Glad to know I don't need to use conditioner and VO5. Right now, I'm finishing up a bottle of extra strength special dandruff shampoo, which I think might be too strong, but I have just a little left. 

After that, I'll go to the VO5, which is getting near the bottom of its bottle, then use those smaller sizes of shampoo and conditioner, remembering to first wash off the shampoo, then leave the conditioner on for a few minutes before rinising it off. 

Again, many thanks for your interest & advice.


----------



## helpless

*Joy Turns To S---!*

I'm glad I've got so many supportive people here, to share my joy of getting rid of my perspiration odor (or, did I?)

This week went well till mid-week, yesterday, starting with a lot of joy after 20 mins in the shower, and the shampoo really reducing the dandruff.

So, I went to the public library to do some internetting, for about 4 hours, getting a lot of good work done.

Joyous day.

Until...

I left the library, and the librarian followed me out the door, to tell me other people at the adjoining computers had been complaiining about my perspiration odor!

I was shocked, and couldn't believe it!

All those 2 months I didn't shower or do any laundry, I was scared to death, I would have such complaints relayed to me, and tried to keep my distance from other people as much as I could in public.

Even so, such complanits would not have surprised me then.

During this time, I even admitted to a friend who needed a ride in my car, that I was sorry to say I had perspiration odor, and he might not want to be in a car with me, altho he said it was OK, so I gave him a ride.

I could understand people complaining to the librarian during those 2 months of my smelling so bad.

But, after TWO WEEKS of showering regularly and changing my clothes regularly?

Now, I'm beginning to wonder:

Have I really gotten rid of my perspiration odor?

I know when I have it, because I can smell it, and I have smelled only a slight bit on a few occasions during these past 2 weeks or so, and of course, it has been washed off with my regular showering.

All I can think of is that the librarian was relaying complaints from before I started back keeping myself clean, but during that time, she hadn't been able to "catch" me and tell me.

Well, I have been so confident of how odor free I have been the past 2 weeks, that for the first time in a long time, I've actually been "close" around people who I know have "talked about" my p.o., and have purposely stayed as far away from them as I can.

Now, my confidence in my efforts of the past 2 weeks has been totally shattered, and I'm starting to get depressed again, altho I'm not going to give up on keeping clean like I did for those 2 months.

All I can say is, that a week that started off Joyfully has been ruined and turned into a week that will end s----ily for me.

I'm internetting in a different library today, and have a naggng fear that what happened yesterday might recur at this other location.


----------



## leonardess

have you tried a deodorant soap? they are specially formulated to kill the bacteria that cause body odor.


----------



## Still Waters

If I remember correctly,I think you mentioned that you had a job doing physical labor in a warehouse? Even when bathing daily,physical labor can cause a great deal of sweat and odor. It's vital that in addition to daily bathing,you use deodorant every day,perhaps even something a bit stronger than you might ordinarily need to. Don't give up now,you know you're on the right path!


----------



## VagueResemblance

helpless said:


> But, after TWO WEEKS of showering regularly and changing my clothes regularly?
> 
> Now, I'm beginning to wonder:
> 
> Have I really gotten rid of my perspiration odor?


Might be that they noticed previously, noticed the odor stopped, then you relapsed by skipping a day or putting on soiled clothes and so they thought they needed to say something..

I don't know if you actually did, just a guess. Still Waters is right, if your job is physical. 
Don't give up now, please. You're doing very well, but I'd be lying if I said there wasn't more effort ahead of you. You've already made huge improvements, you are capable of more.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for all the good advice. I have used deoderatnt soaps in the past, but I think a stronger deoderant will only further irritate my sensitive skin, so I actually need one less "strong" chemically.

I think VagueResemblance might very well be correct, altho if I did have some perspiration odor again, after it was gone, it would have in no way been as bad as it was for those 2 months of no showering & no laundry, but again, that is a real possibility I also considered.

Don't know when I'll go back to that library, but will avoid going there for awhile, so the librarians can get complaints about other bad smelling customers, which they do acknowlege they have some of.

Yes, I've got to work hard at keeping up my efforts.

This morning, I used some more of that probably too harsh dandruff shampoo, and I won't repeat above, about my plans as far as shampooing go, but I do think that the dandruff is much lessened, altho not yet entirely gone.

I have thot about going to a shorter hairstyle, but I don't necessarily think that would eleminate the dandruff, altho in some ways it would be easier to do the shampooing.


----------



## helpless

The horror of what happened last Wednesday is just beginning to "sink in" and make me feel more depressed.

No matter how hard I try to avoid it, I think it's impossible for me to NEVER, EVER have a bit of perspiration odor.

I am not perfect and never will be.

I am speaking for no one but myself, but do any of you other SASers feel this same way?

Also, I just wonder what kind of a person would report someone in a public library (or, an airplane, as I've read newspaper accounts of people being put off airplanes for smelling too bad) for smelling bad?

I've been around a lot of people who smell bad in public places, but heave never made any complaints to the any authorities or the bad smelling person themselves.

I've just put up with it, knowing I wouldn't be around the person forever, and I wouldn't have to keep smelling their odor.

Have any of you other SASers ever reported a bad smelling person in a public place to some authority, or tld the person themselves they smelled bad?

And, have many, if any of you other SASers, ever had experiences similar to the bad one I had Wednesday of last week.

It has really totally devestated me, because I was so filled with optimism, and confidence in being "close" around people, knowing I had banished my perspiration odor, and had no more such worries.

I don't know if that particular library "writes up" people for first offenses of smelling bad. I didn't ask the librarian abot that, and how many offenses it would take for a person to be banned from using the library.


----------



## viv

helpless said:


> Also, I just wonder what kind of a person would report someone in a public library (or, an airplane, as I've read newspaper accounts of people being put off airplanes for smelling too bad) for smelling bad?


I was thinking the same thing. And it must have put the librarian in a bit of an awkward position.



helpless said:


> Have any of you other SASers ever reported a bad smelling person in a public place to some authority, or tld the person themselves they smelled bad?


Never. First off, it seems rude. Second, I don't know what their living conditions are like. For all I know they may not be able afford to do laundry. Third, I'm not out to pick fights.



helpless said:


> It has really totally devestated me, because I was so filled with optimism, and confidence in being "close" around people, knowing I had banished my perspiration odor, and had no more such worries.


Don't give up! You've come so far already, and you can do this. Keep doing what you're doing, and think about other things you can do that might help. For example, you could change clothing more often. Also, check the labels on your clothing. Man-made fibers can trap odor.

What's your diet like? I've heard that smells from garlic, curry or other spices can be released through the skin. Not sure if this is true. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## VagueResemblance

helpless said:


> The horror of what happened last Wednesday is just beginning to "sink in" and make me feel more depressed.


Horror? Not trying to dismiss your feelings here but they are an overreaction. This sort of thing happens. It's happened to me, long enough ago that I don't even remember the details, just that I was embarrassed as hell... and continued going to that library for a good long time after.



> No matter how hard I try to avoid it, I think it's impossible for me to NEVER, EVER have a bit of perspiration odor.
> 
> I am not perfect and never will be.


People smell like people. When the sweat and stale dirt are overwhelming, then there is a problem.



> It has really totally devestated me, because I was so filled with optimism, and confidence in being "close" around people, knowing I had banished my perspiration odor, and had no more such worries.
> 
> I don't know if that particular library "writes up" people for first offenses of smelling bad. I didn't ask the librarian abot that, and how many offenses it would take for a person to be banned from using the library.


You've made progress, how about not letting this single event undo all of it?
Libraries don't write up people. Here's what will happen when you walk in next..somebody will notice and, if it's the same person that received the complaint/talked to you, sigh a little to themselves and hope they won't have to do it again, because it's awkward for them too. If you don't smell, they'll feel better, and that'll be the end of that. No writeups, no photos of offensive patrons, nothing like that is in place.


----------



## Merely

I can understand your horror of the librarian having spoken to you about odor, but having been a librarian for years I can assure you it actually happens FAR more often than you'd ever think. Once complaints are received you're obligated to try and address it. It was nothing personal against you on her part in the slightest.

May I offer a suggestion? A very simple and cheap way to help you with any odor issues you may be concerned over is to keep Bounce dryer sheets in your pockets. They smell awesome and smell awesome for a long time; just put one in a pocket you rarely use and the entire day everyone will think you smell dryer fresh. I dunno it's just a suggestion. :stu


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies, everybody. 

A lot of good things said above, & don't know if I can give a response to every single one of them.

Regarding food, I did notice years ago, that garlic did add to my perspiration odor, altho I don't eat too much garlic now, but occasionally a pice of garlic bread.

I have also noticed that barbiturates gave my perspiration a strange smell, altho I wouuldn't call it a "bad" smell. And, nobody has to worry about my taking those nostrums. I haven't had any in many years, and the ones I took were legal. In fact, I haven't had any barbs since 1990.

The more recent drugs I've been on, for blood pressure, don't seem to have any effect on my perspiration smell.

Today it was the same routine, showering and shampooing with a special dandruff shampoo that is really too strong, I had found out, by using it enough, but I diluted the 1/4 or so left, with water, and wont' use a 2nd bottle a friend had given me.

I did put on a freshly laundered shirt today, and am keeping the old ones, which, when sniffing the underarm parts, smell like de-oderant, seperate from the clean ones, ready for the next laundry.

Altho I am a home owner, every tuesday I go to a homeless meeting & dinner at a mainstream protestant church. I'm planning to give them that second bottle of too strong dandruff shampoo.

I've given them canned goods in the past, and altho I'm a homeowner, we do have other homoewonwers and successful busienss people attending the dinners on Tuesday nights.

I am also going to see if I can trade them that Right Guard anti persperant/de-oderant (unopened, sealed in plastic. I'll just discard the one I did open) for a mild deoderant only. I bought, at a surprisingly low price, some menin speed stick without the anti perspiratnt & since using it, the uner arm irritation & itching is much lessened.

At that homeless group, somtimes when I walk in, it smells like I have just stepped into a nursing home. One night, the stench was so sickening, I was wondering if I could make it thru the speaker's talk, and might have to just leave.

How could I possibly eat dinner in such a horrible smelling place?

And, this is coming from a person who people have complaned to a public librarian about smelling bad.

I could not identify that sickening nursing home type of smell to any particular individual in the group, so I couldn't have made any complaints to the group leaders, but wouldn't have done so, even if I could have ID'd any particlarly bad smelling indivicual. 

As I said above, when I'm around such people, I just tolerate it.

I finally adjusted to the smell, and ate dinner that night, about the worst the stench has been in that group.

The group leader always tells the crowd, "you are welcome to use our showers."

I don't think a shower is going to do some of those people any good. They have a smell of disease and death about them, like that of a nursing home, as I said above.

In fact, since I've been going to those meetings, some of the people have died, and I was not surprised.

I'm saving this thread to study the responses above, which were all good, and I might want to comment on more.

And, finally, as far as the "nursing home smell," I certainly don't want to offend any SASers who might have family in a nursing home. I think when people are old and diseased, it is inevitable that they will smell, and it's nobody's "fault."

I think some of the nursing home odor might also be from cleaning fluids, and it mixes with the smell of diseased, dying people, the cleaning fluids having a rather unpleasant smell on their own.

It seems like the closer I got to the kitchen, the worse the smell got, reason I'm making that deduction, but a good bit of it was a body odor from the people thre, and when mixed with the cleaning fluid smell, it makes things worse.


----------



## helpless

Today, I have a horrible cold, sore throat & cought, probably some kind of "flue" that is "going around" and I've now caught for the 3rd time this winter.

Do any of you other SASers have any thots on whether a person shoud shower when suffering from such diseases?

I went on ahead, with my usual shower & shampoo. In cold weather, and with a respiratory disease, I am just wondering if showering today would make it worse.

Believe it or not (and, I find it hard to believe, my father, had a rather eccentric idea that if he took cold showers during the winter, it woudl keep him from catching a cold.

Just wonder if he "chated" a little on those wintertime cold showers, as cold water really gets cold in the winter time.


----------



## viv

I read an article about cold water bathing that you might find interesting. If you're not in the mood for banter, just skip to the Benefits of Cold Showers section.

http://artofmanliness.com/2010/01/1...a-shot-of-cold-water-for-health-and-vitality/

It seems like your father may have been onto something!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

helpless said:


> Glad to see milleniumman75 posting, & also some newcomers I am not familiar with.
> 
> I did shower today. I still haven't shampooed or done any laundry in I don't know how long.
> 
> Just wanted to let any of you who care, that I am still alive and well, & functioing as well as some SAs can function.


it;s not a shower if u dont sampoo yourself...your ehad is like a fourth of ur body


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies. viv, I've saved the James Bond Shower article to disc to study at length.


----------



## helpless

rctriplefresh5 said:


> it;s not a shower if u dont sampoo yourself...your ehad is like a fourth of ur body


rctriplefresh5, that's good reasoning.

Actually, for the past week, I have been shampooing as well as washing the rest of my body.

I have run out of that too strong dandruff shampoo, which had a conditioner in it, and am now using up the rest of the Alberto VO5 shampoo, which also has a conditioner in it.
=


----------



## angus

I feel better after I have a shower it temporelly relieves my depresion.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

angus said:


> I feel better after I have a shower it temporelly relieves my depresion.


Same here. :clap


----------



## helpless

Having read the old Ian Fleming novels, I did notice that James Bond would take a hot shower followed by a cold one.

Think I remembered this from Live & Let Die, after Bond's little finger of his left hand (the one he used the least) was broken by villain Mr. Big's henchmen, as a warning.

I found the link to the cold shower advocate page very good, and many thanks fo rposting it, viv.

I liked it that one negative post was allowed in the messages follwing the artilce.

That particular poster almost viewed cold showers as a cure all nostrum similar to Lydia E. Pinkham's crowing achievement, Vegetable Compound, the Nostrum of an earlier generation that today is considered to define the word, "nostrum."

I'm not for or against cold showers, and am open minded. I will say that the arguments that they are not good for those with hypertension are probably valid.

I have taken cold showeres in the summer to cool down from the terrible heat, but have read that this produces a reaction in the body that actually ccauses a person's body as a whole to heat up in reaction to the cold water, making a cold shower taker even hotter.

I'm open to & will give all arguments a fair hearing.

Have been so overwhelmed by so many problems, have not had the time to shower & shampoo for 2 days, and hope to get back into regular cleanliness tomorrow.

I will say, tho, that among those people who think that "Helpless" stinks, he now has a bad reputation with them that he will never be able to shake, to the end of his life, and no matter how clean I keep myself, they will still look upon and talk of me to other people, saying, "oh, helpless smells so bad."

You just can't shake off a bad reputation. I've got it with some people, and it's for life.


----------



## helpless

nothing new to report. jsut the same old shower & shampoo (alberto vo5) today, and put on a clean shirt yesterday, wearing it 2nd day, 2nd day of showering & shampooing in a row after 2 days off.

Dandruff seems entirely gone. Forgot to put on the menin speed stick deoderant, but remembered just before leaving for todays' work. 

No problem with itching with the menin speed stick, and the low price is a plus.


----------



## viv

That's great! :yay

I like reading your updates, so I hope you keep them coming.


----------



## helpless

Viv, glad you like the updates.

Did not shower today, since I woke up too late. I put on some Menin Speed stick, and I'm pretty sure I don't have p.o. 

Have thot about going back to that library where the horror occurred, and I haven't been in 2 weeks now.

Wonder if anyone there misses me, or if the complainers are glad I have been gone all this time?

I will NOT go back there, however, on one of my no shower days, even if I know I dont' smell today. I even smelled the underarm part of yesterday and Monday's shirt, and it only smells like Menin speed stick.

If I do go back there after showering & shampooing, and they still get complaints, I probably won't go back there, ever.


----------



## zebra00

helpless said:


> Well, I showered today, for the first time in going into 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, used dandruff shampoo.
> 
> :clap:clap


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the reply, zebra00.

I have thoroughly gone into the dandruff issue in the above, and preceeding pages.

Now it is my rule to shampoo every time I shower, and the dandruff is gone.

My work schedule has been so hectic, I haven't havd time to shower now for the thrid straight day. Was planning to do so today, and get some rest, but recieved phone call to get to an emergency assignent as soon as possible.

And, yes, spending long eough to adequately shower & shampoo would delay me, just as visiting SAS forums is so doing, but hopefuly tomorrow...


----------



## helpless

Well, after 3 hectic days with no showering and shampooing, I got back into training today, showering & shampooing, and putting on clean clothes.

I am really hurt by that horror in the public library of 3 weeks ago, and dont' thnk I'll ever go back there.

I just wonder what kind of people report other people who stink to authorities?

I've been around a lot of people at the libary & other places who stunk, but never comaplined to them, or the librarians.

One thing that readlly bothers me, is the chronic coughers.

For years, there's been one library user that has a horrible, chronic cough, & occasionally I have sat next to him, and others.

But, I've never complained to him, or to the librarains, altho I wonder if he and the other chronic coughers could have some contageous disease such as pneumonia or tuberculosis. Or is tuberculosis contagious? I have read that after years of supposedly being banished, that TB has resurged, and the new strains are resistant to the old treatments.

Anyway, I could well have understood someone complaining about me during those 2 months when I didnt' shower or do any laundry?

But after TWO WEEKS, of showering, shampooing, and wearing clean clothes ??? !!!

It really hurt me after I had tried so hard.


----------



## helpless

Today, the same routine, showering and shapooing, altho this time an accident that hasn't happened to me in many years, the shapoo suds getting into my ears!

I had to wash it out with clear water, and will have to be more careful in the future.

Despite all my eforts to rid myself of perspiration odor & dandruff, I'm sure a lot of people will continue to think of me as having both.

I've leanred that when you get a bad reputation for something, you can never shake it.

If you've really changed, you can start fresh with people who dont' know about your bad reputation, but with those it's established with, there is no going back.

And, in addition to smelling bad an dandruff a lot of people just think I am a wretched sight to look at.

And, I know it. To them, & myself, there is nothing I can do to pretty myself up.


----------



## helpless

Same routine today, just showered & shampooed. Still enough warm water from yesterday so I didnt' have to turn the water heater back on.

And, again, as yesterday, got some shampoo suds into my ears.


----------



## zebra00

:yay:drunk:hb


----------



## Neptunus

Good job! Keep it up!


----------



## etruscansunset

I may have missed some of the discussion over the last two years, but I believe I have something relevant to add.

My depression shows outwardly in many ways. For one, when I'm depressed, I do not shave, and my facial hair grows rapidly. I look like a barbarian within five days, with hair growing out everywhere, disorderly, pointing in different directions (nothing like the Men's Warehouse guy's). Also, I don't get haircuts. I can barely do my routine things when I'm depressed, so getting to a haircut place is a major deal. So my hair grows out for months, curly / shaggy, turning into an "afro," but a weird one since my hair is thinning in certain places in the front of my head.

Just lately, I've stopped showering, like you originally talked about, helpless. It's weird, I always used to shower either everyday or every other day, even during deep depressions. Now I'm supposedly "better than ever" in my recovery. I'm on a variety of meds, including antidepressants, now, whereas before I was on nothing. I'm in therapy twice per week. I talk on here and other forums. So it is weird that I'm reducing my showering now. It scares me a little. What is going on with me?!

I just took a shower yesterday after a week of not showering, after the smell became too strong to live with. I wasn't going through a depression or anything. It was just another normal week to me. I was sleeping fine, walking the dog, making phone calls. I have no idea why I quit showering.

What if this happens in other areas of my life? I feel like I'm losing control. What if I stop taking my meds, stop getting up in the mornings, stop eating? I've never lost control over a very stable and predictable aspect of my life before without even realizing it. Scary!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, zebra00 and Neptunas.

No shower and/or shapoo yesterday and today. I can't smell any perspiration odor on myself, but of course, others might have a different sense of smell.

Right now, I'm at a different public library than the one I won't go back to after the horror of going into 4 weeks ago, and the computers here are even closer together than at that library where my bad experience occurred. 

So far, 2 people have gotten up and left, but 2 more have replaced them, and I'm down to 22 mins.

I did put some Brut cologne on my face, and I hope that will be the only thing the people to my left and right notice.

If they stay their full hour, however, I obviously won't be able to see if they go to the librarian, and say something to him, and the librarian's desk is so far away, I couldn't hear what was being said anyway.

I feel very uncomfortable, and I firmly believe that no matter how much showering and deoderant applying I do someone out there will still claim that I smell bad, especially those I have gotten that bad reputation with.


----------



## Still Waters

I do not mean to be cruel or uncaring in anyway,I can certainly understand having no motivation and feeling that the smallest things are unbearable burdens due to depression. Still,it's a bit difficult for me to grasp the mental state during these periods of not bathing. Wouldn't the negative effects of this easily outweigh anything else? The memories of embarrassment from others negative comments,worrying that furniture,cars,rooms might retain the body odors,that it could negatively impact your employment.- When a mere five to ten minutes of bathing,brushing teeth could ensure that you won't have any of those concerns? Could you explain what it is that holds you back from forcing yourself to do this? I'm really not trying to insult you,I want to understand.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Still Waters. I don't exactly know what to say right now.

I think my just sitting around and doing nothing has to do with my sense of mortality, that I am going to die, and I can't do anything about it, and what is the use of doing anythng?

I have nothing to live for, & I am totally powereless to do anything about my problems, and all that awaits me in the future is death.

All I can say about the perspiration odor thing is, that after all the laundry I've done recently, all the bathing I have done (yes, I spent a long time showering and shamooing this morning, and also smelled my clothes to be sure they didn't smell bad before putting them on), I've been doing the past 4 weeks, if, 2 weeks into my changed life, people are still complaining that I smell bad, then there is nothing I can do to satisfy the complainers.

I sweat, and no matter how much bathing I do I might have a little bit of perspiration odor, and it's just going to happen from time to time, and since I have a bad reputation with some people, I'll never shake it off, and they will always remember me as someone who smells bad.

When I went to interview for the only job I had in the entire decade of the 1980s, I knew I had some perspiration odor (not anyting like those 2 months of this year with no bathing).

Well, what was I do to? Try to find some barbershop with showers? How many have them today?

No, I just went on ahead for my interview, and I did get the job. 

If I had delayed my job interview, to be sure I had no perspiration odor, my probably accuarte guess is that I would not have gotten the job.

A few years after I was lost that job (a new manager coming in, nothing to do with how I smelled), I went to a counsellor, and he asked me if I had perspiration odor, and the d****d b*****d actually walked across the room to "get close" and see if I smelled bad.

I didn't tell the son of a ******* that the only job I had gotten in the entire decade of the 1980s I got when I knew I "smelled," and that on all the other efforts I made to "get a job," I always was sure I did not "smell," and I did not get any of those jobs.

That counsellor really insulted me.

I want to say, on the postive side, that I am satisfied that I do NOT "smell," and I have to live for my own satisfaction, and not that of others.

Also, I am so happy to be rid of my dandruff, and the thot of how horrible it was, will probably keep me motivated to keep showering and shampooing for the foreseeable future, altho I can't say with absolute certainty what might lie ahead for me.

I might bet killed in a car wreck before tomorrow comes.

Remember the Jackson Browne song, "Cocaine," about the guy going to the doctor, he's 23 or so, but the doctor says he'd think he was 44?

Mr. Browne wrote a lot of good songs that I like the lyrics to.


----------



## Still Waters

Oh helpless,I DO understand the feeling that you have no ability to improve your life. I so often feel that others futures and outcomes in life depend on which path they decide upon.- I feel like I have no choices at all,I'm largely powerless and yes,helpless. Good choice of a username there,by the way. When you can't even hope any more,then what's really left? I hope I didn't offend you,that was never my intent,I have a great deal of admiration for your honesty. - Honesty and humility are very scarce traits these days. You seem like a sweet soul.


----------



## helpless

Still Waters, thanks for the post. I wasn't offended, altho I am still pretty upset about finding out some people still thot I had my problem after I was confident it was solved.

So, I went into more detail, and even used some (censored) faux "curse words," which I don't do in reality, so my apologies to you for that.

Today, I did shower, put on a shirt with no po on it, but did not shampoo.

I think the dandruff is 90% gone, and it might be impossible to get rid of every bit of it, so I don't think I have to keep shampooing every time I shower.

One bad habit I've gotten into, getting rid of the dandruff: I was told, possibly by the instructions, on the shampoo bottle, not to use an electric hairdryer when trying to get rid of dandruff, only towel drying, which doesn't really get my hair dry, and it takes a long time to dry, still wet after I leave my residence to go about my daily errends.

So, I put the hair dryer aside, wheras previously I had kept it readly accessible, so I'll have to start back keeping it in the place I used to keep it when I used it, now that the dandruff is about as gone as it ever will get.

I like Jackson Browne's song lyrcis added to "Stay," about "before they come to get my piano," and, "in sixty five I was seventen and I called the road my own" Running on empty being one I like.

Bought a stereo cassette tape of that in my father's last days before he died, & I had to drive him around in the car, and I played it a lot, and he was amused by the song lyrics, such as "Cocaine," and "Running on Empthy."

Hope you are having a nice day yourself, and again, many thanks for the nice posts.

Everyone here is always very nice to me.


----------



## helpless

Well, today, I used shampoo, and the electric hairdryer, and changed into a fresh shirt, altho the old one didn't have any po on it after 3 days of wearing it.


----------



## helpless

I did take a shower today, but did not shampoo my hair.


----------



## VagueResemblance

helpless said:


> I am totally powereless to do anything about my problems


Little by little you have done something about this particular problem. And now the habit of keeping yourself and your clothes clean is a little easier.. I hope?



helpless said:


> I did take a shower today, but did not shampoo my hair.


Then why not the other issues? They might seem overwhelming but didn't this, too, some time ago?


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, VagueResemblance.

Yes, you are right. Making these changes in my life seemed about impossible just a relatively short time ago.

I did use shampoo today. I think maybe every other day will be enought to keep the dandruff from coming back.

I'm hoping to have a good day today, and hope you also have one.


----------



## Neptunus

I imagine this is how exercise is to me, skip one day, and it all goes down hill. You just have to push yourself to do it! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Neputnus. I have been showering about every other day, or sometimes 2 days in a row, then skip a day.

I don't think this schedule will cause me to slip into my old ways.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

the main reasons i never took showers were because it didnt matter. noone has ever desired me sexually, nor has anyone ever desired to be friends with me. This applies to brushing my teeth as well. I have started doing both more regularly lately, and ive noticed no results. I have even been using a pheromone soap. I actually met up with girl from SAS yesterday, and she couldnt wait o leave as soon as she laid eyes on me(although i got the vibe she was rude overall)
so now i am not feeling very motivated.

i can see how hurtful it would be for you to not shower for a long tie, than you start showering and start feeling good about yourself, and some moron complains about you at the library. if you smell bad with regular showers i cant imagine how awful you reaked before you started showering. then again noone complained about you before you showered, so maybe they new you were trying to better yourself, and did it on purpose. Did you know the **** who reported?
sorry if im being rude, but i got reported in highschool, from a kid who smelled HORRIBLE and looked homeless


----------



## helpless

rctriplefresh5,

sorry your meeting with the girl from SAS turned out bad.

As Sir Winston Churchill said, in his famous speech, "Never give up, Never give up, Never, Never give up," and then he sat down, and those who were expecting a long speech, were quuite astonished that's all he had tos say.

I am also horribly non motivated about brushign my teeth, especially I have gingivitis for the first time in my life, as well as class 4 perio disease with gum loss, despite my years of flossing & brushing my teeth, I have lost 4 of them so far.

I suppose if the flossing or brushing kept it from being evne worse, & it was later in my life that my teeth went bad, it was worth the effort alll those years I was relatively faithful about flossing & brushing.

Since you are a few decades younger than me, maybe keeping your teeth clean might pay off solely for your own beneft, if your teeth do last well into your 50s, as mine did.

I have no idea at all who could have reported me at the library.

I didnt' ask, and find myself wondering when looking at all the regulars.

Getting reported in high school is interesting.



rctriplefresh5 said:


> the main reasons i never took showers were because it didnt matter. noone has ever desired me sexually, nor has anyone ever desired to be friends with me. This applies to brushing my teeth as well. I have started doing both more regularly lately, and ive noticed no results. I have even been using a pheromone soap. I actually met up with girl from SAS yesterday, and she couldnt wait o leave as soon as she laid eyes on me(although i got the vibe she was rude overall)
> so now i am not feeling very motivated.
> 
> i can see how hurtful it would be for you to not shower for a long tie, than you start showering and start feeling good about yourself, and some moron complains about you at the library. if you smell bad with regular showers i cant imagine how awful you reaked before you started showering. then again noone complained about you before you showered, so maybe they new you were trying to better yourself, and did it on purpose. Did you know the **** who reported?
> sorry if im being rude, but i got reported in highschool, from a kid who smelled HORRIBLE and looked homeless


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i didnt realize u were >50 u def wanna shower man..dont wanna be the smelly old dude


----------



## Makaveli

Neptunus said:


> I imagine this is how exercise is to me, skip one day, and it all goes down hill. You just have to push yourself to do it!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


It's how it is for me. I get momentum and workout a few days then all it takes is a day where I'm sore or lazy or whatever and if I don't exercise a couple of days it turns into weeks and months, to a point where starting again is like climbing a mountain.

Then it takes 2-3 sessions to get into the swing. I friggin hate that. Right now it's been about 2mth since I lifted a weight and 1 since I did cardio I hate how depression and procrastination just kills motivation.

Grr


----------



## Briisthebest

I feel your pain right now helpless, I am going through the same ordeal. I got my OCD under control, but my depression is killing me. Why cant they lift both at the same time? Getting out of bed is a huge task for me and when I do find something to do its not fun at all. Its been like this for a while and always gets be back doing drugs.


----------



## helpless

Briisthebest, thanks for the post.

Hope you don't go back to doing drugs.

With dropping a self destructive habit, all any of us can say, is that we haven't done it today, and we don't know about tomorrow, but so far today we haven't done it.

If we "swear off" some bad habit, and say we'll nver do it again, that is the surest way to do it.


----------



## helpless

I've been showering just about evetry day, reason I have not posted in awhile.

It's no longer anything to announce when I shower, altho recently, I had been leaving off the shampooing, and the dandruff had come back.

I cut my hair, which was getting to hermit length, and plan to go to a real barber sometime.

I know some people thot I ought to shave my head bald to get rid of the dandruff, but that's not necessary.

I am back to shampooing on a regular basis, and plan to keep it up, and keep the dandruff banished.

So, now that my main thread is not too much of interest, I'd like to ask, if there is a general thread about the use of alcohol on the Forum?

I don't necessarily need to start my own alcohol thread, if there is a good one that is the main one, but if not so, maybe I will have to start my own.

I've noticed quite a few threads about various drugs the SAS board members use, including alcohol.

I want to discuss my use of alcohol from my teenage years to my present senior citizen days, and wonder if I should do that on the "mature" members' board, or on the general board.

I trid the "mature" board for older members, and didn't really get anywhere on it, as I have with this "shower" thread on the main board, which I am very gratified that so many people have responded so well to.

Many thanks to all of you, and I feel now that my "hygiene" problem is not the main concern, I need to discuss some other topics.

I have found it hard to tap into threads where I can have ongoing communication with other SAS members, so maybe I will need to start my own alcohol thread, altho I first would like to get some suggestions from other board members, more familiar with what all we have on here in relation to that particular drug.


----------



## Still Waters

helpless,I'd imagine there are alcohol threads somewhere or another here in this treasure trove of woes - But,I wouldn't worry about that if I were you,start your own thread-you'll feel more invested in it and that's a subject that is sure to be of interest here. I very rarely drink but do have odd little fantasies of one day just letting it all go and finally disappearing in bottled comfort - doubt I'd actually do it,but hey,one can dream,right?


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the reply, Still Waters.

You're probably right that starting my own thread might be best, and, maybe it will have as good a response as "Took A Shower Today."

Right now, I'm not too interested in expressing my feelings, and writing about alcohol and other drugs, but when I'm in the mood, will do so.


----------



## Neptunus

You should do a search through the SAS egroups. I remember seeing a couple of alcoholism groups.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/all.html


----------



## helpless

Still not in the mood to discuss alcohol & other drugs, but wanted to let everyone know I have been showering every day for so long now, it has been so long I can't remember the last day I went without showering.

So, there has been quite a change in my life since I started this thread, I don't even remember how long ago.

While this board is in many ways what I've always been looking for, with so many people on it, it is virtually impossible for me to have any kind of communication with anyone, or find any help for my problem.

The only kind of support group that will do me any good is one that specializes in SA, and there aren't any in my area, altho I will check on local groups before signing out today.

I've seen posts by people in my part of the country who so desperately want to find a group, that they would travel hundreds of miles to go to a meeting.

Our affliction is, relatively rare, but more common than one would think.

Here on this board, we have a great concentration of people with a relatively rare affliction, making it too many people to really get to know anyone, or have any communication with anyone.

On the other hand, our board members are spread out so thinly geographically, it's virtually impossible for any of us to find a local group to meet others like ourselves.


----------



## Lisa

Hi,

I havent been around for a while but I instantly recognised the thread title. Glad to see it is still going and that you are making progress.

 Lisa


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the reply, Lisa.


----------



## Joe

First step towards a better life and I think everything will be up from here for you


----------



## SAgirl

It sounds like your depression is getting better. I really think not showering is due to depression. You just don't have the energy to do even the most simple things.


----------



## Bacon

3 weeks!? Man take a shower just for the clean/no germs part. damn 3 weeks!!! LONG time w/o a shower. Clean up it will make you feel alot better. nothing like a haircut a shave and brushing my teeth and taking a nice shower at night. Feels so good!


----------



## mastershake

Dude, just because you're a hermit that doesn't mean you have to stop taking showers. Just clean yourself up man.


----------



## millenniumman75

This is awesome to hear.
I knew that it would be more of a frequent occurrence once some of the depression lifted. It is actually relaxing to be clean.


----------



## helpless

Well, just a brief not to let all of you SAS board members know that I'm still taking a shower almost always 7 days a week, & shampooing once or twice a week, so the dandruff problem is not as bad.

Will need to do some laundry soon, and, of course, above all else, I need some MONEY!!!


----------



## Lisa

You go. :yes


----------



## eddyr

helpless said:


> Well, I showered today, for the first time in going into 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, used dandruff shampoo.
> 
> Will need to get a set of brushes and combs, to get all of the flakes out of my scalp, after the shampoo loosens it, & keep it up (if I can do so, as depressed as I am).
> 
> I cannot even bear to look at myself in the mirror.
> 
> I am starting to look like a hermit. And, probably smell like one too.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a haircut and shaving (which I haven't done in probably 3 weeks) next week.
> 
> I am so depressed just thinking of putting a razor on my face, or water on my body, is repugnant.
> 
> My personal appearance has deteriorated so, I really doubt that any grooming, or new clothes will improve it.


Why mate?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I remember this thread.

I'm glad to hear you're doing better, OP!


----------



## britisharrow

I identify totally with the not washing thing. It's a sign of very acute depression. I had it for a long time. It was basically the attitude that, when I *did* wash, day-to-day life was still a drag, and so what was the point of washing. It's not like washing takes away my social anxiety. That's the attitude I had anyway.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies, everybody.

I suppose it's better to be depressed about one's lack of money & be clean, than depressed about it, and be filthy.


----------



## helpless

Well, I shampoosed, along with showering today. I still have a little dandruff, but it takes a lot of shaking my hair to get it to fall out.

In my worse, hopefully left in the past, just shaking my head would make me look like a snow storm was erupting from it.

So, I've definitely got my dandruff problem under control.

I don't know it can be absolutely, 100% eliminated.

Do even the cleanest people have a little bit of dandruff?


----------



## Ironpain

Hey I struggled half my life if not more (in fact I can't even remember the first time I had it) but it was really bad to the point where not only would there be a big snow fall of it but when I scratched the top of my head I would pull some hard flakes out, it would be thick and hard and sometimes it would hurt when I scratched my scalp, I tried tea tree oil, I would get my hair cut really short I would wash my hair twice a day, it use to embarrass me.

I would see it on my jacket especially if it was black and I would quickly brush it all off before anyone would see. I remember the days of my scalp itching like crazy and having all of these flakes on my pillow. I don't remember when it went away but I remember noticing improvements the day I started using Head and Shoulders Euclaptus (sorry for the spelling) 2 in 1 as well as using Axe Shampoo, you have to really wash it well, you have to let it sit 5 minutes. 

You want to rinse very well, it won't out right eliminate it but you'll notice with time if you use the proper shampoo in the right way that you'll stop seeing visible flakes, your hair will not itch as much, again I can't say for certain it could be that each person hair is different, maybe your scalp is overly oily but talk to a dermatologist I know you wrote this back in 2009 but I'm glad to see you reaching out. 

Hey your not alone, I haven't been exactly where you are in terms of showering and stuff, but depression is not easy at all, you are still here still in the game because you know in your heart that your more then you think you are, depression is not going to beat you. Yes, Dandruff is something that can happen to anyone.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the reply, Ironpain. Back in early 2005, I did go to a dermatologist, about some skin leasions, which I was worried about, & was told they were benign.

All the dermatologist seemed to be concerned about was my dandruff,which at the time I was not concerned about.

But, in the past 5 years, I have also been concerned about it, and think it's now under control, so I'm about ready to stop posting to this thread, unless I have a relapse into my bad habits.

Right now, my main concern is trying to get some better employment, so I can earn some income. I don't know if there are any established threads on that subjcet.

It might be better if I just start my own thread, but my main concern now, is to get to earning better income than I now do.


----------



## ForgetMeForever

Hi,

I don't know if you are still having the same concerns as you did 2 pages ago, but here is my tip. Last year I was exercising up to 2.5 hours a day and the sweat was pretty strong on my exercise clothes. I have an HE washer and I felt like it wasn't always getting the smell out completely.

I found a product, Tide plus Febreze Sport (Active Fresh Scent) that is designed specifically to deal with sweat/body odor in clothes and bed sheets, etc. I found it worked really well. When I put on my exercise clothes they smelled so good...even later. I now use that laundry detergent for everything because I like the scent so much. I wish they had dryer sheets with this scent (don't know why they don't). 

There's also the possibility that sweat/body odor comes off on other items, like bags and purses and things that you carry with you. They make a Febreze Sport spray for non-washable items.

Sounds like you're getting things under control, so I congratulate you.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, and the observations and advice on both laundry detergents, and job hunting are very helpful.


----------



## helpless

Not much to say. I've been showereing 7 days a week, & shampooing every few days.

In the past I used a shampoo with a conditioneer in it. Today, I used a conditioner fro dry hair, altho I don't know if I actually do have dry hair & need a conditoner for it.

The brand name was Tres Semaine, and I had shampoo & conditioner from that company, but decided I didn't have to use both condioner & shampoo from that brand name.

So, I used my regular, baby shampoo, and then applied the Tres Semaine conditioner, leaving it on for several minutes, as the directions stated.

So, that's about it for now. My main concern is money, and starting my search for a better job that pays higher than what I'm earning now.


----------



## helpless

Well, I have continued to shower almost every day, altho i skipped a few days since the weather cooled off.

I didn't shampoo for about 2 weeks, and the dandruff got bad again, but I'm back to shampooing regularaly, and using the conditioner, both Tres Semaine brand, and still have some left in both of those small bottles.

Not much else to say, tho.


----------



## Lisa

I was wondering what had happened to this thread. Good on you for sticking with it.


----------



## rgrwng

grats on that! i have not showered since last saturday.


----------



## avoidobot3000

This reminds me I haven't showered today  There was a period a couple years ago where I didn't cut my hair for over a year and would go days without showering, it was like watching myself fall apart from the outside and not being able to do anything, even though I wanted to. This and a drinking problem led me to rock bottom, I'm much better now thankfully... I need to buy some new clothes though, I haven't bought many clothes in the past few years and now everything is starting to look tattered... except my levi jeans, they seem to last forever


----------



## Knowbody

avoidobot3000 said:


> This reminds me I haven't showered today  There was a period a couple years ago where I didn't cut my hair for over a year and would go days without showering, it was like watching myself fall apart from the outside and not being able to do anything, even though I wanted to. This and a drinking problem led me to rock bottom, I'm much better now thankfully... I need to buy some new clothes though, I haven't bought many clothes in the past few years and now everything is starting to look tattered... except my levi jeans, they seem to last forever


 CAN I PLEASE HAVE THE PHOTO IN UR AVI

I'm an artist _(although I havent painted anything in 2 yrs due to depression and feelings of helplessness) _

For some reason I still like to collect references photos so when I decide to come back to it I'll have plently of stuff to choose from

thanks in advance


----------



## helpless

Well, I showered, and shampooed today, nothing unusual for me now.

However, I did one thing I haven't done in many months: I put a razor on my face, and shaved!

One reason I haven't been shaving lately is the bathroom sink drain had been partially stopped up for going into 2 years, and it took a very long time to drain.

Nine days ago, I cleaned the J trap, and of course, the drain is working fine now.

But, if I start shaving and washing beard stubble down the drain, it will just get clogged up again, faster.

The stuff in a clogged drain smells so bad, the reason I dread cleaning it out, and wait so long to do it.

But, I'm glad to report some change in my life today.


----------



## helpless

Today is probably my third straight day of shampooing and using conditioner.

I think I'll continue to shampoo every day for the time being.

I'm really sick of the dandruff.

Reminds me of John Fogharty song lyric, "time and tears went by, and I collected dust..."

That makes two of us.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Good for you!


----------



## TimH916

try taking niacin everyday.. and get sun.. it will def help with your mood ...
http://www.foodmatters.tv/_webapp_417125/How_to_Take_Niacin_-Vitamin_B3-_for_Depression_and_Anxiety


----------



## VagueResemblance

You could always shave your head.
I did. Much less hassle, and it's very comfortable.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the great posts, everybody.

I am on niacin, 1,000 mg a day, to try to get my good cholesterol up, although it hasn't gone up much.

One doctor said if more exercise doesn't raise my niacin level, I probably just have a genetic predisposition toward lower HD cholesterol, and nothing can be done about it.

Today is the 4th straight day of shampooing, and using conditioner, and I think I'll keep it up for the time being, altho I might start shampooing every ohter day if the dandruff is sufficiently banished by my increased shamppoing regemin.


----------



## helpless

Day six(?) of shampooing and using hair conditioner every day.

Dandruff seems to be about 90-95 % gone.

Am thinking of skipping shampooing a day, but not for the present.

Helpless has really changed in the past few months, as far as showering and shampooing goes, but who knows what will happen when the weather becomes cold?

I really feel better, and look back at my not showering for two months with horror, and my awful dandruff with amazement that I could have ever let my dandruff get so bad.

I think the severe dandruff just sneaked up on me, without my actually realizinig it.

So, to any of you who were in the condition I was in going on a year ago, who want to change, maybe I've given you some hope that you can change.


----------



## lazy

Try to get used to having a shaved head :-D and no worries for bad hair days... unless you got scalp pimples :lol


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, VagueResemblance, and lazy.

In the past, I thought I might improve my appearance with a bald spot, but, as my barber told me, a shaved in bald spot wouldn't look right, and with trying it, I agree with him.

Back in high school a guy shaved in a blad spot on the front and top of his head, looking like some middle aged man, reason I thought of the idea.

I just don't think I'd like shaving my head bald.

I don't like a razor on my face, so I wouldn't like putting one on my head, and, shaving the head would be a much larger area than just shaving the face.

The weather is getting colder, and I am starting to dread the idea of showering and shampooing in cold weather.

Could I get back into my old habits of not showering for long periods of time?

This morning, I was tempted to not shower, but still did so in spite of the cold weather.

I did also shampoo this morning, probably the seventh straight day.

Just rubbed my hair, and none, or very little dust fell out.

I like this, but what I'll do tomorrow, and the day(s) after, remains to be seen.


----------



## helpless

In such a hurry today, had no time to shower and shampoo, first time this has happened in a week.


----------



## millenniumman75

Are you using shampoo that has anti-dandruff ingredients?


----------



## VagueResemblance

helpless said:


> In the past, I thought I might improve my appearance with a bald spot, but, as my barber told me, a shaved in bald spot wouldn't look right, and with trying it, I agree with him.


I can't imagine this looking good. Ever. Unless you're a samurai in feudal Japan.



> I just don't think I'd like shaving my head bald.
> 
> I don't like a razor on my face, so I wouldn't like putting one on my head, and, shaving the head would be a much larger area than just shaving the face.


Well, how do you shave?

I lay down a layer of soap lather, then shaving cream. Then it's not scrapey or unpleasant at all. In fact the lubrication allows me to get five-six uses out of each of those cheap disposable shavers. Add the fact I shave every three-four days, liking the feel of stubble there more than bare skin, and it's really cheap.. less than shampoo when I still bought any. The naked scalp will need lotion, and this will kill off any dandruff remaining after hair removal.



> The weather is getting colder, and I am starting to dread the idea of showering and shampooing in cold weather.


Why? No heat in your house?


----------



## candiedsky

That's exactly how depression feels... like the simplest tasks are too involving and not even worth a go. Good for you :yes


----------



## CourtneyB

I know how this feels....most ("normal") people don't get this, but just taking a shower or doing laundry is an accomplishment for many with depression/anxiety. I always feel like I accomplished something that day when I wake up, take a shower (I have a very oily scalp so I have to shower daily) and dress.

Sometimes my mom/dad will come in the room on a weekend day and ask me what I did/am going to do that day and I'll say "I took a shower" and they'll say something sarcastic because to them it's "no big deal". They always have somewhere to go or someone to do things with... But to me, someone who really has nothing to do on the weekends, it's kind of a big deal to find the energy and motivation to shower and get dressed.


----------



## angekaa

I'm a big fan of wearing a hat.


----------



## helpless

I've skipped shampooing for a day or two, or maybe even three.

Tomorrow will definitely be time to resume my daily shampoo regimen.


----------



## helpless

Nothing new to report. Despite the cold weather, am still showering and shampooing regularly, and dandruff is still under control.

Can't believe I once had dandruff so bad.


----------



## yomrwhite

I usually take a shower every day or 2, but sometimes I'll go a few days wearing the same clothes since I have no one to dress up for and no one would notice anyway


----------



## helpless

I showered today, but did not shampoo, although I do plan to go to the barber soon.

I will shampoo before going to the barber.

I shampoo very frequently now, and am amazed at how much cleaner I have been since also showering regularly.

I don't know if the dandruff can be totally eliminated, but it is very much under control compared to how it used to be.


----------



## helpless

I haven't posted in awhile, but I am still showering and shampooing on a fairly regular basis, sometimes going 3 days max without.

But, with the hot weather, I probably won't skip even one day very often if ever.

I ceratainly have not relapsed to my previous neglect of going 2 months, or even a week, without showering and shampooing.

Otherwise, no change in my SA.


----------



## millenniumman75

helpless said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, but I am still showering and shampooing on a fairly regular basis, sometimes going 3 days max without.
> 
> But, with the hot weather, I probably won't skip even one day very often if ever.
> 
> I ceratainly have not relapsed to my previous neglect of going 2 months, or even a week, without showering and shampooing.
> 
> Otherwise, no change in my SA.


Sometimes, you do hit a plateau - that is not, by any means, reason to give up the fight.


----------



## wootmehver

My dental hygiene isn't always the best. I always intend to brush at least twice a day and sometimes I forget and may do it only once a day or none. This causes me some degree of emotional distress when I see TV commercials for toothpaste that graphically illustrate plaque attacking teeth. Then I will run to the bathroom and brush like a madman.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts. I showered today, but did not shampoo.

I have some antipersperant someone gave me, and recently tried using it, but after about 3 days, had to give it up again.

Antipersperant, highly irritates my udnerams, causing severe buring, pain, and itiching.

I've tired using it over and over again, throguhtout the years, and have always had those results.

I'haven't used it in several days, & I still having the pain, itch and buring, as I alwasy do, and it always takes a long time to go away.

I tried rubbing the stick very lightly under my arms, to use only the bare minimum, but still got the same results.

Anti perspirant deoderatnt is something I just cannot use.


----------



## helpless

One thing I really need to do, is read up on the founder of our message board, and his institute for SA.

I do not think SA is a very big thing among professional therapists.

Can't remember if I told about one abortive attempt I made at coming out as an SA to a lay councellor 3 years ago.

I had known the man 7 years, before I could bring myself to tell him about being an SA.

It didn't mean s--- to him, and I've deeply regretted doing it.

Within the past week, I have "come out" about my SA to a net friend.


----------



## ohm

I was skimming all you posts about how you have issues with deodorant. I always did, too. I would have trouble washing it off all the way so the next time a little bit would be left over from the day before and the bacteria would spread and I'd be smelly even though I just showered and whatnot. I realized that it was the ingredients in the deodorant that I using... silicone is a major ingredient in most deodorants, and silicone is only washable with cleansers including sulfates (the main ingredients in most shampoos, dish washing soap, etc) which I don't use because they dry out my skin. I switched to mineral salt deodorant which works really well... the only downside is that it isn't an antiperspirant. But one antiper/deo that I haven't tried but I hear is really good is Lavalin. 

Also, I see that you talk about having dandruff. I don't know if that's still an issue you have but you have to be careful with the kind of shampoos you use for dandruff. Sometimes even like Head and Shoulders has sulfates in it, which are extremely drying (remember how I said it's a main ingredient in dish soap? Think of how dry your hands get after using that... would you want to make your scalp and hair that dry?) You could get a sulfate-free shampoo... they are fairly easy to get at any normal store, or online, wherever you shop... you just need to look in the ingredients for a word that ends in -sulfate. Or you could wash your hair with conditioner and skip shampoo entirely... that way you wash out all the smelly oil that builds up, but your scalp and hair are still moisturized and don't flake as easiliy

I hope that helps a smidge... take care and good luck!


----------



## helpless

ohm, many thanks for the post, which explains a lot of things I've been thinking about, such as how I have perspiration odor as soon as I dry myself off after showering.


----------



## helpless

Well, I shampooed today, in addition to showering.

Used the last of a bottle of baby shampoo. Have another fresh one ready to open next time.


----------



## TigerRifle1

Thats good. Hygiene is usually the first thing to go when depression sets in.


----------



## helpless

Showered this morning, but did not shampoo.

Right now, with the weather so hot, I feel more motivated to wash all the sweat off of my body, and don't have the feel of not wanting water on my body, I had during those 2 winter months that I did not shower, and shampoo.


----------



## helpless

In addition to showering almost every single day, I am also brushing my teeth more often and more carefully, sometimes twice a day.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I'm in that hermit mode right now. I won't go into specifics because it's beyond nasty, but let's just say that if you were to come into my room...Maybe call hoarders and a hazmat team...and if I went out in public without a hooded jacket or covering my whole body, you'd assume I was homeless LOL. 

When I get this depressed, it's just...I can't do anything. I want to but I don't want too. It takes way too much energy to even sit and watch TV, let alone hop into the shower (which doesn't work in my house... I hate baths a lot...) or bath... My hair right now is just god awful and I don't brush it or wash it so it's just....horrendous. I do take care of myself if I go out to an event (say a concert...) but if I don't have to get out of the car, I just deck myself up in jeans and a hooded shirt and no one really notices.

I mean honestly hate taking care of my personal hygiene. It always seems like a chore and I never really understood why I felt like this until I read more about depression a year or two ago. I guess that's the main reason I just hibernate in my room every day. I'm not stupid enough to subject people to my nastyness.


----------



## skybluesky

Good job!  Just take it one step at a time.

I have almost no concept of time, but I think the last time I showered must have been...gee, last week sometime. Tuesday? 
I've gone swimming twice, I think, this week, though. That's new. Maybe kind of gross when I think about it, but whatevs, haha.  
I just don't have the energy.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Deodorant bothers me too. I use an exfoliant scrub under my arms in the shower and apply baby powder afterward. The powder works very well for me.


----------



## dust3000

I use baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) as a deodorant>.> But I heard it irritates some people's skin.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

Congrats! That's a big step!


----------



## helpless

iNeedtoRelax said:


> Congrats! That's a big step!


Thanks for the post, iNeedto Relax.

Sunday night and last night, I did big loads of laundry, and tonight I plan to do another large load of laundry.

I have been extremely bothered because even though I am now showering every day, and shampooing several times a week, I had run out of clean clothes for quite some time, and repeatedly wearing sweaty clothes for weeks at a time, I will still have perspiration odor from the clothes.

So, I feel a lot better being around people, since I now have clean clothes to wear, and I know I don't have perspiration odor.

Of course, the last time I did a lot of laundry, and was so happy to be free of perspiration odor, two weeks later, I was told by someone that people were complaining about my perspiration odor, which of course, I had not had any of for then two weeks.

That really grieved me.


----------



## Special

Congratulations


----------



## helpless

I showered and shampooed today. Ned to keep up the shampooing and combing afterward to get rid of the dandruff.

I do it for something like 3 days, and with the dandruff greatly reduced, let it go, before the job is completed, as it would probably take a week before I could skip days shampooing.

Well, I'm not dead yet, and one week, I'm going to keep it up until the dandruff is gone.

While I have ocasionaly skipped a few days showering, I'm nowhere near the state I was in when I started this thread, showering for the first time in 3 weeks.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

huh... were opposites i guess. whenever i get really depressed i start taking like 4-5 showers a day.... something about the water is relieving to me i guess


----------



## kino

baby steps! every little help. keep it up ^^


----------



## helpless

I showered and shampooed today.

Didn't notice any dandruff when combing my hair afterwards.


----------



## apx24

Keep this up man I'm proud of you! :clap


----------



## ilana

I had an awesome relaxing bath last night, felt so calm.


----------



## nubly

illmatic1 said:


> huh... were opposites i guess. whenever i get really depressed i start taking like 4-5 showers a day.... something about the water is relieving to me i guess


Showering is very relaxing to me too, especially in the winter time. I have problems getting out of the shower.


----------



## helpless

I showered and shampooed this morning. There is still some dandruff, but nowhere nearly as bad as it was in the past.

I also have cleaned my shower stall and bathtub.

One thing I need to do, is get the shower curtain rod firmly attatched to either the wallpaper covered drywall, or the fiberglass shower walls themselves. Not sure which surface would be the right one.

It is so annoying to have the spring loaded no permanent mounting bracket curtain rod getting knocked onto the floor, along with the plastic curtain.

I'm planning on doing it myself, and as always want to do a good job of it, so I'll have to use a level to do so.

If anyone reading this thread does household repairs, I'd wecome your thoughts on solving this problem.


----------



## Metrodorus

Congrats, taking care of your basic needs can be the hardest part of depression/anxiety, and doing it on a regular basis or on a fixed schedule is even harder. I still can't manage when I'm in the deepest ruts of a depression episode.

As for the rod, the wall (as opposed to the fibreglass) would be the easiest and fastest. You *could* use the fiberglass, but it's alot harder to drill a good hole in it, and you will probably end up with ugly chips in the fiberglass around the hole. This is a good idea because it could end badly if you accidentally slip or something and go to grab onto your faulty curtain rod, and it falls out and you fall down too or something.

Any sort of hardware store or whatever will have curtain rods and curtains.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the reply, Metrodorus. That's exactly what I was thinking about it not being best to drill into the fiberglass.

And, yes, I had also thought that the flimsy, held into place by a spring rod would be no help to grab onto in case of a fall.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

helpless said:


> I showered and shampooed this morning. There is still some dandruff, but nowhere nearly as bad as it was in the past.
> 
> I also have cleaned my shower stall and bathtub.
> 
> One thing I need to do, is get the shower curtain rod firmly attatched to either the wallpaper covered drywall, or the fiberglass shower walls themselves. Not sure which surface would be the right one.
> 
> It is so annoying to have the spring loaded no permanent mounting bracket curtain rod getting knocked onto the floor, along with the plastic curtain.
> 
> I'm planning on doing it myself, and as always want to do a good job of it, so I'll have to use a level to do so.
> 
> If anyone reading this thread does household repairs, I'd wecome your thoughts on solving this problem.


You could buy some super-glue or something, put the spring-loaded non-permanent curtain rod up where you want it, and then glue it. Just my ******* idea of the day.

Also, cheers for taking care of yourself. I hope it's making you feel better.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the Super Glue idea, the cheat.

I showered and shampooed again this morning, and hope to keep it up to keep the dandruff under control.


----------



## helpless

I showered and shampooed again today.

I need to get some new hair combs. Anybody have any suggestions as to which ones are the best?

Those hard rubber hair combs break easily.

"Let's comb the dandruff out of the fright wig!"


----------



## helpless

Thursday, November 29, 2012. It's now 1:01 PM, EST.

I did not shower and shampoo this morning.

Rubbed my head vigorously, and only a few specs of dust stirred up!

Previously, such rubbing of my heard would stir up enough dandruff to resemble a small snow storm!

I suppose one day off from showering and shampooing won't hurt, but to keep the dandrufff under control, I know I've got to shampoo just about every day.

I'm also runinng out of shampoo.

When I was a kid, my school teachers said that shampoo is not necessary for cleaning your hair and scalp. It was just as good to use the same soap you use on the rest of your body.

Are school kids still told that today?

Any opinions among SAS Forums members as to whether plain old bar soap is as good as shampoo for cleaning the scalp and hair?


----------



## bazinga

I can relate a little bit. Though not as hardcore as you, I enjoy skipping days.


----------



## helpless

It's now Friday, November 30, 2012. 9:10 AM. So far, no shower and shampoo.

Am under a lot of pressure with my work, and decided to skip shampooing today.

2nd day with no showering and/or shampooing.

Am thinking of going somewhere where I'll be "close" enough to have the worry of perspiration odor, so if I go there, I do plan to shower before going.

Or, I might not go there. No time to waste today, whatever I do.

So, no more surfing of this forum!


----------



## helpless

Well, I did shower, & put on clean clothes before being "close" around other people today.

Also brought some Brut "splash on" but forgot to splash it on before being "close."

I thought that Brut was cologne, but was told by the store stocker it was no cologne.

It was a "fragrance."

Did Brut once make a cologe, but discontinue it?


----------



## helpless

Saturday, December 1, 2012, 10:05 AM.

Woke up at 6:00 AM, and so far have not showered and/or shampooed today. Left my residence and have been taking care of my business, and also forgot to plash on some of that Brut I bought two days ago.

Second straight day I've forgotten to use the Brut spalsh on.


----------



## bazinga

Do you have an idea of why you avoid showering? I will skip 3-4 days sometimes but I just like skipping days.


----------



## deadkittens

.................


----------



## bazinga

I love when people respond with ................

It is an honest question. I'm sorry if I missed something. I have not read through all of these 342 posts. That is a buttload of information.


----------



## helpless

bazinga said:


> Do you have an idea of why you avoid showering? I will skip 3-4 days sometimes but I just like skipping days.


The reason varies.

If you do read the earlier pages, about 2 years ago, I went two months without showering and shampooing, and I think the reason was because I was so depressed.

But, more recently, when I have been living a more active life, the reason is that as I begin my days, I am in such a hurry that I just don't want to take the time to shower before I rush off to my busy day.

This morning, I did remember to splash on some Brut Splash On, although I did not shower yesterday morning, and, this morning, the reason being that I was in a hurry to get my day started.


----------



## bazinga

Understandable. Sometimes it's easier just to avoid showering.


----------



## a m b e r

bazinga said:


> Do you have an idea of why you avoid showering? I will skip 3-4 days sometimes but I just like skipping days.


I do this sometimes too. I can almost guarantee that I won't shower until Friday bc I have an exam to study for so I won't be leaving the house.

helpless, your situation seems quite different to me. I've never really heard of anyone avoiding showers to the extent that you do. It's great to hear that you are keeping yourself busy these days compared to your earlier posts but you really need pay some attention to your personal hygiene. If it were me, I would make sure I got up early enough to take a shower before starting my day. Is it possible you avoid showering in hopes that people will avoid you?


----------



## helpless

a m b e r said:


> I do this sometimes too. I can almost guarantee that I won't shower until Friday bc I have an exam to study for so I won't be leaving the house.
> 
> helpless, your situation seems quite different to me. I've never really heard of anyone avoiding showers to the extent that you do. It's great to hear that you are keeping yourself busy these days compared to your earlier posts but you really need pay some attention to your personal hygiene. If it were me, I would make sure I got up early enough to take a shower before starting my day. Is it possible you avoid showering in hopes that people will avoid you?


amber, your question ending your reply, "Is it possible you avoid showering in hopes that people will avoid you?" is a very good one.

I'll answer "yes" and "no."

Sometimes I do want people to avoid me, but at the same time, I do not want to have such bad perspiration odor as when it caused those people to complain about me to the public library librarian, which I told about on previous pages.


----------



## helpless

After not showering and shampooing for 2 days, this morning, I did shower and shampoo, since I'm not under pressure with today's schedule.

Glad to say that the dandruff is not too bad, despite skipping shampooing for 2 days.

And, I also remembered to spash on some of my Brut Splash On this morning.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I can relate some days it seems the only thing i have energy to do in a day is take a shower. Sorry you're feeling so depressed! I hope you get better!!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, ChrissyQ.


----------



## helpless

Wednesday, December 5, 2012.

Was a bit wishy-washy about taking the time to shower and shampoo this morning, or start my busy business day as soon as possible, but finally did take the time to shower 
and shampoo.


----------



## helpless

Thursday, December 6, 2012, 9:56 AM EST.

Was in a real hurry today, and definitely skipped the shampoo, but did shower.


----------



## helpless

Saturday, December 8, 2012, 9:59 AM.

Yesterday, I did not shower and shampoo. This morning I did shower and shampoo, about an hour ago.


----------



## helpless

Sunday, I did shower, but did not shampoo.

Today, Monday, December 10, 2012, I did not shower or shampoo, due to time constraints.

I've definitely got to shampoo as soon as possible, before the dandruff gets bad again.


----------



## helpless

Tuesday, December 11, 2012, 11:25 AM. This morning, I did shower and shampoo.


----------



## helpless

Friday, December 13, 2012, 10:18 AM. Showered this morning, after skipping 2 days.


----------



## helpless

Thursday, January 3, 2013. 12:47 PM. Showered and shampooed yesterday after being lax for awhile.

Today, showered but did not shampoo. Do not have an perspiration odor far as I can tell. Did have it yesterday, despite showering. Probably putting on an old shirt. Today, made sure to put on a clean shirt, with no perspiration odor on it.


----------



## Cletis

Sounds like you have major depression. Are you on medication?


----------



## forex

i shower(full) every Wednesday and Sunday


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, Cletis and forex. 

Cletis, I am not now on any drugs except for some self prescribed antihistamine, and an occasional dose of acetominiphin.

I am showering much more, but still not shampooing as often as I should.

I need to make more effort to seperate my worn clothes from the fresh ones.

On the whole I think I am doing better with keeping clean.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

helpless said:


> The reason varies.
> 
> _*If you do read the earlier pages, about 2 years ago, I went two months without showering and shampooing, and I think the reason was because I was so depressed.*_
> 
> But, more recently, when I have been living a more active life, the reason is that as I begin my days, I am in such a hurry that I just don't want to take the time to shower before I rush off to my busy day.
> 
> This morning, I did remember to splash on some Brut Splash On, although I did not shower yesterday morning, and, this morning, the reason being that I was in a hurry to get my day started.


and here i was thinking my record of going a month and a few days without bathing was surely untouchable. and if someone could beat it i would never think they would ever admit it. 

i wouldnt put to much stock into it. the everyday personnel up keep on yourself in someway should be among the first things that go out of the window when hit with something pretty hard. i was like that very strongly for awhile. you just stop giving a damn. the crazy thing about it is the capacity to get use to it. i was watching a few back to back episodes of hoarders with someone earlier and noticed whenever the hoarders relatives enter the home their faces are always twisted and contorted while the person who lives there is just fine all in a home with maggots in the fridge or a stockpile of used adult diapers in the bathroom. its a great show showcasing the effects of day to day life with mental illness and the adaptability of people.


----------



## MoonForge

Reading all the other posts would have taken me quite a while, but i just wanted to say good job on taking a shower, even just the effort can help a lot in the long run, atleast for me it did, i'm not making any comparisons or anything!

Keeping yourself clean goes a long way if you ask me when it comes to feeling better


----------



## AlphaHydrae

as depressed and unmotivated as i may be but i know i get moody and even more so depressed if i dont wash my hair... and anger issues by then.

you should probably enjoy shower, let the hot water run through your body.. take your time.

let the hot water wash things away.

as long as you feel a little better, appearance is not as important for now hehhe 



helpless said:


> Thanks for the posts, Cletis and forex.
> 
> Cletis, I am not now on any drugs except for some self prescribed antihistamine, and an occasional dose of acetominiphin.
> 
> I am showering much more, but still not shampooing as often as I should.
> 
> I need to make more effort to seperate my worn clothes from the fresh ones.
> 
> On the whole I think I am doing better with keeping clean.


tjhat's good to hear, but why not shampooing? I suggest you buy nice smelling shampoo, it does make a difference, as insignificant as it may be. As for your clothes...hell just dump them all in the washing machine hahaha


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, everybody, Dr Hobo Scratch, MD, MoonForge, and AlphaHydrae.

It's been awhile since my last post, and it's time for an update.

Lately, I have been living a much more reclusive lifestyle, and when I'm just shut in at home, I don't shower, and shampoo, but when I do go out, and am around people, I do shower and shampoo.

I have used up all of my baby shampoo, which I preferred to the special dandruff formula shampoo, which burned my face, but all of the baby shampoo ran out.

I haven't bought a bottle of shampoo myself, in I don't know how long, many years, the last I bought being a selsun silenium sulfide shampoo, which didn't burn.

Maybe 7 years ago? (I still have some of it and will check the expiration date).

But, I have been using the shampoo some of my sympathetic friends have given me, one who admitted that she herself did have perspiration odor on occasion.

Told her the dandruff formula shampoo was too strong, and she gave me a few bottles of baby shampoo, but her most recent Christmas gift was back to the old special dandruff forumula shampoo, so I decided to use it(2 bottle for Christmas), after the baby shampoo ran out.

I've used it twice and while it did burn my face a bit, it didn't seem to burn as badly as in the past, and it didn't burn my scalp.

I've only used it twice recently, on 2 different days a week apart.

And, after using it yesterday, I have noticed dandruff, so I'll have to use it more frequently.

That's all I have to report for now, but it's very gratifying to read all the posts from such nice, and supportive board members, and I wish all of you well in your own lives.


----------



## 22017

You are lucky to have friends that look out for you 

Are you still having issues with B.O.? This recipe I got off youtube works better than any I've bought (using 2 years now). Ingredients are cheap and can be used for other stuff. A small bottle of tea tree oil lasts forever cuz you use so little of it.

Ingredients:
- 1/4 cup baking soda
- 1/4 cup cornstarch
- 5 tbsp coconut oil
- 5 drops teatree oil (preservative)
Directions:
Mash together ingredients - it will start melting together after awhile. Scoop into empty container and let harden overnight. Apply with fingertips.

Also, it is REALLY important to shave your pits. I guess the smell clings to the hair or something, but hairy pits stink faster and stain your clothes more.

Someone else mentioned skipping shampoo and just using conditioner, I would also suggest that. It sounds like the shampoo you're using is drying your scalp and making it flake. The conditioner will help moisturize your scalp. You could also try massaging your head with coconut oil.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the recipe, Chillian9. 

And, Dr. Hobo Scratch, MD, I have seen some of those TV shows of cleanup teams clearing out the houses of chronic hoarders!

And, I thought I was a hoarder!

My residence is quite clean and neat to those extreme cases I have seen on TV.


----------



## dahveed

You took the first step, man, you can take more!
Remember, nothing beats clean sheets!
You can do it!


----------



## helpless

helpless said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Chillian9.
> 
> And, Dr. Hobo Scratch, MD, I have seen some of those TV shows of cleanup teams clearing out the houses of chronic hoarders!
> 
> And, I thought I was a hoarder!
> 
> My residence is quite clean and neat to those extreme cases I have seen on TV.


Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## helpless

While I am continuing to shower fairly regularly, and don't have perspiration odor, as far as I know, I have not kept up the dandruff shampooing, so that's something I've got to start back working on.


----------



## helpless

I started today with shampooing in addition to showering. Hope I can find the motivation to keep it up on a regularly basis until the dandruff is gone, and keep it from coming back this time!


----------



## helpless

Well, it's a week later, and I haven't shampooed since my last post, although I am continuing to shower fairly regularly.


----------



## enfield

i have a bit of dandruff too. bad genetics or poor immunological development from being born rather premature and being a sickly and hospitalized infant (okay, sob story ends there). shampoo makes my hair weird. so i don't use it. plus, for it to be effective, you have to use it like every day or every other day. and there is not way i am doing that. so i learned to accept the dandruff (just PLEASE don't brush it off my shoulders for me - let me do that).


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, enfield

Still haven't shampooed since the last time I mentioned doing so. Am still hoping to start back, a "real" effort and keep it up, and get the dandruff under control and keep it under control.

Showered yesterday, since I could smell my own perspiration odor, but not this morning, since I am in a hurry, and did not notice any po on myself.


----------



## TheTraveler

shower everyday. whether you can smell it or not. dont kill the rest of us.


----------



## helpless

Well, yesterday, I finally shampooed for the first time since I last reported shampooing on this thread.

The dandruff had gotten so bad, I had to just go on ahead and use the industrial strength dandruff shmapoo that burns.

I will just have to buy some more baby shampoo.

That one shampooing has helped some but I obviously have a lont way to go.


----------



## helpless

Shampooed this morning, within the past hour. Today's Thursday, and last shampooing was Tuesday.

Planning to make it an every other day thing.

I have been thoroughly wetting my hair with just water before applying that industrial strength dandruff shampoo, and the burning is much lessened.

Also, I've run out of bar soap, and am using body wash.

Anyone here who uses body wash?

How does it compare to bar soap?

I'm planning to go to the barber soon, and having shorter hair will make combing the dandruff out easier.

How about hair brushes?

Are they useful in getting rid of dandruff?-


----------



## syoung

Hey, just a suggestion... Have you tried l-lysine supplement? Since I started taking one pill daily, my skin and scalp improved. The lysine builds stronger and healthier body tissue. Please research it and ask doctor before trying though. I used to have sensitive skin but now I am better.

Good luck! And great recovery btw!


----------



## helpless

Well, I shampooed again this morning, third day since my last shampooing.


----------



## syoung

Hey what is your avatar? I recognize it from somewhere.... A movie?


----------



## why do I do this 2 myself

Oh my god people, you are seriously over thinking this. Spraying yourself with perfume/cologne is an instant shower. Thank me later.


----------



## Still Waters

why do I do this 2 myself said:


> Oh my god people, you are seriously over thinking this. Spraying yourself with perfume/cologne is an instant shower. Thank me later.


I can understand it must seem odd to some -when they look at the length of this thread. I think Helpless uses this as a sort of accountability space/source of encouragement and a way of reaching out to people to discuss something that's difficult to speak of typically. It can be very hard to find the motivation and energy to do even the most basic of things when severely depressed. It does my heart good to see the support he gets!:yes Oh,and no,not bathing and just trying to mask it with perfume really doesn't work -body odor mixed with perfume/cologne just creates a multi-layered sickening stink.


----------



## helpless

syoung said:


> Hey what is your avatar? I recognize it from somewhere.... A movie?


That's John Cougar, from his 1974 first record album, The Kid Inside.


----------



## helpless

Still Waters said:


> I can understand it must seem odd to some -when they look at the length of this thread. I think Helpless uses this as a sort of accountability space/source of encouragement and a way of reaching out to people to discuss something that's difficult to speak of typically. It can be very hard to find the motivation and energy to do even the most basic of things when severely depressed. It does my heart good to see the support he gets!:yes Oh,and no,not bathing and just trying to mask it with perfume really doesn't work -body odor mixed with perfume/cologne just creates a multi-layered sickening stink.


Still Waters, many thanks for the post.


----------



## laura024

Keep up the good progress.


----------



## denverxelise

Wow. I thought I was the only one who was too depressed to shower, haha.
I am so happy to hear that you have finally taken that first step to cleaning yourself up. Just don't try to rush things. The first step is always the hardest, but now that you have done that, it is just _tiny baby steps_ from here on out, but don't worry you WILL get there. Don't give up. I don't know you, but let me tell you I believe in you.


----------



## syoung

helpless said:


> That's John Cougar, from his 1974 first record album, The Kid Inside.


Ok. Thank you. Pretty cool!


----------



## helpless

I did shampoo yesterday.


----------



## music1983

@helpless,All the very best to you in whatever you wish to do and have


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, music 1983.

Today, I shampooed, in keeping with my goal of every other day, then went to the barber shop probably for the first time this year, and had my hair cut fairly short.


----------



## helpless

The dandruff shampoo that I am using now, is Personal Care Dandruff Shampoo, 13.5 fl. oz, (400mL), the brand is probably a private label or house brand, maybe from Walmart?

The active ingredient is pyrithione zinc 1%.


----------



## helpless

Continuing to shampoo every other day, last time yesterday.


----------



## helpless

Saturday, June 29, 2013. I shampooed yesterday. Showered today, as I do most every day.

Need to do some laundry.

Have more clothes than I can wear, and need to check all of them to see which ones need washing.

Sometimes, I will do over 40 pieces of laundry at one time, and that's only a small fraction of all the clothes that I have.


----------



## Lisa

I honestly cannot believe that this thread is still going. I haven't been around for months and it was one of the first threads I saw.

Helpless, good to see that you are still around and doing ok


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Lisa. Hope you are also doing OK.


----------



## Mandei

What kind of disorder is that ?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

once you get into a routine like this it becomes easy and you can do it mostly with out much effort, then you will find that you would feel bad and guilty if one day you skipped washing......and I know that now I couldnt not skip washing even once....it is one of the things that makes you feel better about yourself, it really does not help to be that' stinky unwashed person ' you know........it does get noticed by people. 

ever get stuck in a line of people and there was the stinky unwashed person?.......bad for everyone.......


----------



## ChuckBrown

Taking a shower and shaving always make me feel so much better.


----------



## helpless

I am still showering and shampooing fairly regularly, although my main problem now is needing some perspiration odor free clothes to put back on after getting clean.

I have two closets jammed tight with clothes, and not few, if any freshly laundered, odor free clothes to wear!

Also, my shower curtain needs replacing, and I need to get a curtain rod which will be stable. I've got the spring loaded type that is easily knocked around, which is a lot of trouble.

Water is getting on the bathroom floor, and I sure don't need any rotting floorboards in my bathroom!


----------



## zojirushi

helpless said:


> I am still showering and shampooing fairly regularly, although my main problem now is needing some perspiration odor free clothes to put back on after getting clean.
> 
> I have two closets jammed tight with clothes, and not few, if any freshly laundered, odor free clothes to wear!
> 
> Also, my shower curtain needs replacing, and I need to get a curtain rod which will be stable. I've got the spring loaded type that is easily knocked around, which is a lot of trouble.
> 
> Water is getting on the bathroom floor, and I sure don't need any rotting floorboards in my bathroom!


Look into getting a curved shower rod for more elbow room. Laundry's a ***** when lacking energy. Everything is, really.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Mandei said:


> What kind of disorder is that ?


Very bad depression. I've laid in bed for days and starved and dehydrated myself because of it.


----------



## helpless

zojirushi, laundry is also a ***** when lacking money!

I had a home laundry, but the washing machine wore out, so for awhile I did my laundry at a coin op place, and brought the laundry home and used my still working dryer.

But, after the water heater, which was in the laundry closet, started leaking, I thought suppose the connections to the unusable washing machine, wich was in a single unit with the dryer, also starts leaking?

The faucets to the washing machine were frozen, and I could not turn them to the off position, so I just said **** it, and had the plumber installing the new hot water heater, take out the combo washer/dryer unit!

Have wondered if that was the right thing to do or not.

Now, I have to pay to both wash and dry my laundry.

I suppose I'll have to bite the bullet, tho, and take some money I would normally use for some other necessity, and do a whole lot of laundry, since finding anyting to wear without perspiration odor on it, in my overcrowded clothes closet, is becoming harder, and harder, and my worry about being close to others is bcoming stronger and stronger.

Clothes, clothes everywhere, and nothing to wear!


----------



## helpless

Well, I didnt take a shower today. I'm at Kinko's using their WiFi line & hoping that no one notices any perspiration odor on me.


----------



## helpless

First update to this thread in awhile.

I'm showering so regularaly now that maybe I should change the thread title to Did Not Take A Shower Today, since that seems to be the only time an update would be needed.

Well, today, I was in such a hurry to get the busy day ahead of me started, that I skipped showering.

Just too much enthusiasm for life to waste precious minutes showering.

I'm now at the public library where that horrid incident of going on now probably 2 or 3 years ago, described some pages back, occurrred.

The librarian who relayed the other patrons' complaints to me, just left for lunch, glad to say, and I hope she didn't notice any perspiration odor on me.

The weather has cooled down so I don't sweat as much, and smell as much.

Any of you other SASers ever skip showering in cooler weather?


----------



## ReclusiveHermit

helpless said:


> I am starting to look like a hermit. And, probably smell like one too.


Cool thread, retard. I particularly liked that bit.


----------



## helpless

ReclusiveHermit said:


> Cool thread, retard. I particularly liked that bit.


Thanks for the post, ReclusiveHermit.

Howard Hughes, probably one of the best-known hermits, was said to have had body odor (which is more than just plain perspiration odor), unaccptable in modern society.

I don't think that all hermits neglect bathing, and maybe hermits like Howard Hughes give hermits an unfair reputation of smelling bad.

Howard Huges was said to have showered occasionally every few years.


----------



## ReclusiveHermit

Ridiculous stereotype based on what you read about one person. Oh and HH was a brilliant man. 
Bless all hermits!


----------



## helpless

I'll second "Bless all hermits!"

Do we have a Hermits thread here on SA-SP Support forums?

If we don't, let's start one.


----------



## modafinilguy

Ummm.

If you don't shower or wash for 3 weeks, you are obviously very isolated, and this encourages social isolation. Your attractiveness and presentation is not really an issue, but if you STINK and are dirty, people will avoid you.

I am 123kg, and not a handsome man besides my weight. I am also no longer young I am 38.

I can't be bothered shaving my face though, and haven't done it for weeks but I force myself to have a quick basic wash every 24 hours or so, so that I do not repulse people by developing a stench.

I have never had a "relationship" or intimacy with a woman (I am heterosexual),, but I have MANY friends, mostly women, and they love me to peaces.

I live with with two wonderful, bubbly and caring women -21 and 23 years of age, both are stunningly beautiful (slim of course).

I also know several other women (all lovely looking, but that's not why I am friends with them), and have a couple of male friends.

I am very well regarded in my social network, strongly loved. Indeed I am happy.

I am fat, ugly, I even have a non-macho soft voice, I am hyper (ADHD), very lazy and slack, dress in extremely plain clothes, I am on a Disability pension, and various other non-impressive things, yet so many people are close to me and love me.

Why? Well because I am caring and supportive of them, I have strong empathy, I am very forgiving and tolerant- its how I treat people.


----------



## shana

Good for you!

I also rarely bathe/shower, shampoo my hair, or shave (my legs). I know I'm kind of gross. Whatever. It just takes too much energy to bathe/shower, or shave my legs. It's too much trouble. I bathe about once every 1-2 weeks. I've done this for about the past 5 years. 

I'm also bad with brushing my teeth and I have a lot of cavities. I need to get better teeth-brushing habits, because I don't like getting cavities filled at the dentist. It's also very expensive. 

I don't know if this is because of depression, social isolation, or what.


----------



## helpless

I am going to start a special Hermits thread, but am not sure which board it should go on.

Anyone got any ideas where to start the thread?

I wouldn't think the coping board would be the right one.

Or, maybe it would be right, since some hermits might become hermits as a way of coping with SA-SP.


----------



## helpless

I started not to shower this morning, because I was in such a rush, but after skipping two days, made myself take the time, and did shower.


----------



## Kalliber

I like showers


----------



## Nevermore512

Good for you, OP. Looks like you're getting used to it.
Next step: Golden shower.


----------



## SunFlower2011

helpless said:


> Well, I showered today, for the first time in going into 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, used dandruff shampoo.
> 
> Will need to get a set of brushes and combs, to get all of the flakes out of my scalp, after the shampoo loosens it, & keep it up (if I can do so, as depressed as I am).
> 
> I cannot even bear to look at myself in the mirror.
> 
> I am starting to look like a hermit. And, probably smell like one too.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a haircut and shaving (which I haven't done in probably 3 weeks) next week.
> 
> I am so depressed just thinking of putting a razor on my face, or water on my body, is repugnant.
> 
> My personal appearance has deteriorated so, I really doubt that any grooming, or new clothes will improve it.


How can you not shower for 3 weeks? That's crazy!


----------



## zstandig

I rarely wash my hair, I just wet it and dry it. But you really should wash the rest of your body. I find that keeping clean helps my morale.

If you don't like putting a razor blade on your face you can try an electric razor, you don't even see the blades on those unless you're cleaning it.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning.


----------



## Raeden

SunFlower2011 said:


> How can you not shower for 3 weeks? That's crazy!


You can go without showering for 3 weeks by simply not stepping into a shower.

However, once I finally decided to take a shower after 3 weeks without, I took about 2 hours to become fully clean. Also, my hair was pretty much stuck in clumps to my head from the grease. I've also had what appeared to be giant bruises on my arms, but then I would scrub them and realize that they were just dirty stains on my skin. >_>

Err, I take showers every other day now, at least.


----------



## zojirushi

helpless said:


> I did shower this morning.


I managed to, also. Victory!


----------



## Kalliber

I will take one in a few! Even if it's cold as f


----------



## Pierre1

This is nasty - you HAVE to wash yourself...nastiness...


----------



## HanSolo

When I lived alone and never did anything strenuous I would sometimes go 3 days if I was real lazy....but at least I would but on clean socks/underwear/shirt each day

But generally I'd try for just 2 days......man but I used to drink for a few days and go DIRTY to the liquor store sometimes...embarrassing times since girls worked there.

This summer living with a goddess and plus me working out a lot I would get 2 a day lots of times and always 1 for sure as per normal over here


----------



## helpless

In the Big Rock Candy Mountains
You never change your socks

And the little streams of alcohol
Come trickling down the rocks


----------



## helpless

Well, I skipped showering this morning, and felt very uneasy being around people.


----------



## legday

that's nasty dawg


----------



## zojirushi

Some people have no idea. Lucky for them. But the complete lack of understanding is saddening.

Day by day, helpless. Day by day.


----------



## LauraInTheSky

People are afraid of what they don't understand. It's hard to take care of yourself when you loathe yourself simultaneously. I hope things get brighter for you helpless x


----------



## HanSolo

1 time about 15years ago, while living with my sister who I hated, I went +2weels without a shower as a form of protest/statement for her to F off, I kid u not

Wish I remembered the actual # of days........how did I put up with my own stench I don't know.........but I was a total loser and loner at that stage too.

Plus I was a general dirtbag back then, at least now I take some pride in keeping clean, reminds me I must wash the floor of my room again.


----------



## helpless

After two days of not showering, I showered this morning.

Yesterday, I could smell perspiration odor on myself, but it was just too cold to shower.

Glad it was warmer today, and I got rid of the perspiration odor.

I remember a story about some heavy metal? musicians, and two of them were having a contest to see which one of them could go the longest without showering.

Anyone remember that?


----------



## helpless

I showered this morning.


----------



## Lisa

By now this has got be be in the top ten of the longest running threads.

Good to see that you are still around, helpless


----------



## Caterpillar13

I've showered every 3 days, mostly cause I've to go out, but I've been useing spray in dry shampoo in my hair the last week, which is great, but now it really needs a wash with water n regular shampoo, but what's the point I'm not going anywhere tday, maybe the local shop for cigetettes that's it so Wats the point, I've to go somewhere Monday so maybe leave it till then... I do shower my body but I hate getting in, it feels Yuck, then I end up dreding getting out..


----------



## HanSolo

Lisa said:


> By now this has got be be in the top ten of the longest running threads.
> 
> Good to see that you are still around, helpless


Lisa if u ever get lost in the shower...or close your eyes and can't find the exit...just call me and I'll be there in a flash


----------



## ZADY

Yeah... I, too, can't be bothered to take a shower because what's the point. It's also not like I have a social life and need to go out


----------



## helpless

Last week I shampooed for the first time in a long time.

The dandruff and itching had reached an intolerable stage, and I had to so something.

The dandruff and itching is much reduced now.


----------



## bottleofblues

I love my showers


----------



## ToughUnderdog

I just got out of one and happened to see this thread! lol


----------



## helpless

I showered today, after skipping a day or two.


----------



## Zack

Have you tried dry shampoo?


----------



## helpless

Steve-300, I have heard of dry shampoo, and my parents had some of it when I was a very small kid.

I might have tried using it way back then, but I can't remember if I did or not.

Whether anyone in the family ever used the dry shampoo (it was a powder), or not, I don't know, but that package of dry shampoo disappeared, and we never got a new one.

I had read an account by the barber of the late billionaire hermit, Howard Hughes, about dry shampoo being one method considered for Mr. Hughes with his grooming habits of long hair and fingernails, and very infrequent bathing and grooming.

Thanks for reminding me of dry shampoo, and I'll check it out in the stores.

One thing I really need badly, and have probably mentioned earlier in this thread, is a metal hair comb.

Years ago, I got one, but didn't keep it, and I deeply regret that, because they are extremely hard to find.

You can find metal hair combs in dog grooming sections of stores, but finding one for a human being is even harder than it was that one time I did find one.

I have considered just getting a dog metal hair comb for use on myself.


----------



## Zack

You can get metal combs for removing head lice. Is that the sort of thing you mean?


----------



## helpless

Steve-300 said:


> You can get metal combs for removing head lice. Is that the sort of thing you mean?


Steve, I've never heard of metal combs specifically made for removing human(I suppose) head lice, and have never seen any such combs with the head lice treatments I've seen in stores.

I suppose I saw those metal combs in a barber shop, and asking some barbers about them, they remembered the metal combs but said they weren't used any more.


----------



## helpless

Although the weather has turned very cold today, and I was tempted not to, I did shower this morning, at 7 AM, before starting my day.


----------



## helpless

Showered again today before going to work.


----------



## helpless

First post I've made _before_ sh_owering, but do plan to sh_ower b_efore going to dinner with _others

i'm not in a sh_elter for the homeless, but I read th_e rules & one homeless sh_elter requires all of its residents to shower b_efore eating at th_eir tables._


----------



## helpless

I skipped showering Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I could smell the perspiration odor on myself, but tried to keep my distance from people.

One worry was when I ate dinner at a table with a group of other people on Friday night.

Today, Monday, I started the week by showering before leaving for my job.


----------



## helpless

I showered this morning, today, Wednesday, December 4, 2013, and also put on some Brut cologne.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning.

Got 2 more threads to update, but updating this one, my most successful, always comes first.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

It sounds like you're doing significantly better than when you first made this thread. That's awesome! Keeping an online log of when you showered sounds like its working very well for you. You're very brave for making it public though. Lots of people can get really nasty.


----------



## helpless

Many Thanks for the post, Secretly Pretentious. And, thanks for readin this thread.

I plan to keep improving with my showering, doing laundry, and getting rid of my dandruff.

Hope things are going well with you.


----------



## helpless

Well, I started my day early, showering before 8 AM.


----------



## Zack

I showered before 8 am too. Then I lost £2,000 playing roulette.


----------



## helpless

Steve, do you think that showering caused you to loose at roulette?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I have to look at this threat to give me a push. I have to take one (well, a ghetto shower since don't have an actual shower) before my doctors appointment later but I have 0 energy and I don't even think I can handle it. 

Yay depression lol.


----------



## TheoBobTing

Consider shaving your head. When your hair is short, washing it and drying it becomes a lot easier. I used to have hair that was roughly shoulder length, and it was a bloody pain to maintain it. When it is about 5mm, it takes seconds to wash and then seconds to dry.


----------



## helpless

Woke up at about 9:00 AM. Got a very busy work day ahead of me, having to make a 40 mile road trip.

Lot of preperations for me to take care of before leaving.

It's now 11:40 AM, and I haven't showered yet.

To save electricity, I turn on my water heater intermittently, only when I need a supply of hot water.

Turned it on, but so far, still haven't showerd. Sometimes when I do this, I still don't shower, and just turn the water off before leaving.

Will I or will i shower this morning, before leaving for work?

I'll probably be offline till Monday, and will give the answer then.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the post*



TheoBobTing said:


> Consider shaving your head. When your hair is short, washing it and drying it becomes a lot easier. I used to have hair that was roughly shoulder length, and it was a bloody pain to maintain it. When it is about 5mm, it takes seconds to wash and then seconds to dry.


Thanks for the post TheoBobTing.

I've had other posters suggest head shaving.

I had an uncle, a judge, who thought he'd look dignified if he were partly bald and he got his wish.

I remember in high school these 2 guys shaved the front of their heads so they would look like they were partially bald on top.

At one time, I myself thought I'd like to have a bit of a receding hairline, or mabye be a bit bald on the front of my head, and did shave for that effect.

I had previously told a barber about this experiment, and he replied that you could shave in a bald spot but it wouldn't look right.

Nextime I saw him, the blad spot I had shaved hadn't entirely grown out, and he noticed that I had given my experiment a try, and I told him that he was right, and it didn't look right.

If I tried to get rid of my dandruff by going totally bald, I'd have to keep shaving, and I don't like to shave. My head, my face, or anywhere else.

My hair is not all that long, and I think I could manage combing the dandruff as it is, or with a shorter hairstyle.

What I need is a good metal haircomb. If it's all I can find, I'll just get one used for dog grooming.

Those hard rubber hair combs break so easily.

I'm sure they are made that way to keep the customers coming back to buy more new hair combs.


----------



## helpless

Despite temptations, mostly due to the cold weather, and no heat my house, I did shower Saturday, Sunday, and this morning.


----------



## helpless

Again, resisted the temptation to skip it, and showered this morning.


----------



## Zack

I didn't shower or brush my teeth today because I was worried about gambling debts.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the post*

Thanks for the post, Steve.

I can well understand how worries can keep a person from showering and/or brushing their teeth.

I did also brush my teeth today.


----------



## Zack

I did both today as I discovered $3,000 in another gaming account. God knows how I overlooked that.


----------



## helpless

Steve-300 said:


> I did both today as I discovered $3,000 in another gaming account. God knows how I overlooked that.


Glad things are more positive for you today, Steve-300.

I showered today, but completely forgot to brush my teeth.


----------



## TheoBobTing

helpless said:


> Glad things are more positive for you today, Steve-300.
> 
> I showered today, but completely forgot to brush my teeth.


Don't worry. When I was a teenager, I forgot to brush my teeth for about five years.


----------



## Zack

helpless said:


> Glad things are more positive for you today, Steve-300.
> 
> I showered today, but completely forgot to brush my teeth.


You seem like a nice person. Wanna be friends?


----------



## helpless

Steve, if you send me a friendship request, I'll accept it.

PS: Most of the time, I am a nice guy, or at least pretend to be a nice guy.

Occasionally, I can become very rude, such as when I am minding my own business, expecting an important telephone call, and when the telephone rings, it's somebody trying to sell me something, in which case I am very rude.


----------



## helpless

Have not showered or bushed my teeth so far today, but plan to do so before going out on my errands.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday, my final decision was to not shower, so I didn't shower yesterday.

Can't remember if I brushed my teeth or not.

Today, I decided it would be too much to go two days without showering, so I did shower, although I was pressed for time.

Do any of you other SAS-SP Forum members have the experience of shower curtains tearing up in almost no time?

It's worst on the top where the holes for the rings are.

Would investing in a more expensive shower curtain help with this problem.

I haven't even noticed any price range, or different types of shower curtains.

Are there any industrial strength shower curtains that don't tear up so easily and quickly?


----------



## twitchy666

waiting for a plumber to fix the water heater. Backed up washing up doesn't stink. I just dries up on the plates and utensils. Couldn't cook for a while. Never used the gym showers before. Really hardcore jets. A chance to clean me up and stop me stinking. After the water was warm the next day it was so nice!! But then it was cold again


----------



## Zack

I brushed my teeth but didn't shower.


----------



## Zack

Stopped eating. Stopped walking. Stopped sleeping. Stopped smiling.


----------



## JustRachel

You don't have to shower every single day. Infact if you do you could dry your skin out and if you're washing your hair daily it makes it get greasier easier.

I've not actually read all of the pages, however I did see some posts about bad odor? I'm not sure if you've solved this as of yet but there is an anti-persperant(sp?) roll on called Mitchum that is amazing. As long as you use this everyday it should eliminate smells. Its easy on the skin but effective.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8Z5Q7nkW8LU/TAdK4CV2cYI/AAAAAAAALj0/16vwBePNEc4/s1600/Mitchum.jpg <


----------



## Kalliber

I took a shower this morning :3


----------



## Zack

I might not bother getting up tomorrow morning.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

I only shower every few days. When I start to smell bad, I will shower. If I sweat, I won't go a few days, though. I would shower every day.


----------



## fineline

i usually go about a week without a shower cus im unemployed and alone so why bother. 

brush teeth daily cus it feels weird if i dont


----------



## Zack

Showered but not _yet_ brushed teeth. Using oral tobacco product at the moment and it lasts another hour at least. Been losing weight over the last week due to stress...


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning, after skipping I can't remember now how many days.

Also flossed and brushed my teeth last night.


----------



## Zack

I _did_ brush my teeth. But I'm still not eating. I've just had a limp, plain sandwich and it is 1700 hours now.


----------



## Grignard

Sorry to ask, but is it common for people with anxiety disorders to not brush their teeth or shower? I feel gross if I do neither, and I cannot get to sleep in my own house if I don't brush my teeth. Perhaps these two phenomena are different sides of the same anxiety coin.


----------



## Silent Image

Wow, this thread has gone on for 4 years


----------



## andy1984

i showered this morn. cut my hair, and cleaned up the bathroom after - wiped everything down with a bit of bleach. its been so hot here recently, hopefully this will help keep me cooler and look tidier. didn't shave. but did brush teeth. didn't floss, i don't do that often.


----------



## helpless

This morning, I flossed and brushed my teeth, or was it last night, or both last night and this morning?

Then, I showered before beginning the day.


----------



## helpless

I did not shower this morning, or brush my teeth, and probably won't shower today, although I do plan to floss & brush my teeth today. I brush my teeth sometimes in the morning, and sometimes at night, but shower only in the morning.


----------



## helpless

andy1984 said:


> i showered this morn. cut my hair, and cleaned up the bathroom after - wiped everything down with a bit of bleach. its been so hot here recently, hopefully this will help keep me cooler and look tidier. didn't shave. but did brush teeth. didn't floss, i don't do that often.


andy1984, it seems like you started the day off right good news, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Zack

I showered this morning and shall shave this evening. Didn't brush teeth this morning due to gambling worries.


----------



## TheoBobTing

I had a good crap earlier today. Later on I had a shower and shaved whilst I was in the shower; this results in a damned good shave if you are able to shave without the use of a mirror (they steam up).


----------



## SunshineSam218

Yes of course I did. Haha!


----------



## Zack

Showered but haven't brushed teeth yet.


----------



## Zack

TheoBobTing said:


> I had a good crap earlier today. Later on I had a shower and shaved whilst I was in the shower; this results in a damned good shave if you are able to shave without the use of a mirror (they steam up).


Warm up your mirror before the shower and everything should be tickety boo.


----------



## Zack

Brushed teeth. Then had peanut butter on toast for lunch.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday morning, I flossed my teeth and brushed them, did some beard and mustache trimming, then showered and shampooed for the first time in a long time.

Feels great getting all that dandruff washed off, so I shampooed while showering again this morning, after flossing and brushing my teeth.

After leaving the house, I ruined my clean teeth with some Lance cheese crackers and a 12 oz. plastic bottle of Mountain Dew soda pop.


----------



## TheoBobTing

Steve-300 said:


> Warm up your mirror before the shower and everything should be tickety boo.


Good thinking. I'm too lazy to do that though. :yes


----------



## Boring Loser

I...haven't showered all week to be honest. I have a hard time getting myself to do it. The only motivation is that my hair looks really stupid if i don't take a shower for more than 2 days. But some days it's hard to bring myself to care. But i'm gonna go take a shower now.


----------



## helpless

Boring Loser, you have a great user name and avatar. 

I am just beginning to recover from a very hectic work week, which I still had to complete this morning.

Despite being tired, I did shower this morning.

One thing I'm wondering about: do many of you other SASPers ever sit down or lie down in a bath tub?

Can't remember if I asked that question before or not.

I have not laid down in a bath tub, since the 1990s.

In 2007, I cleaned up my bath tub very good, thinking I might take a tub bath, but never went through with that idea.

In the mid 1980s, I took a very rare tub bath, and while in the tub, my poor, aged, Old Hound Dog, in his final, terminal illess, came into the bathroom, something he had never done before.

It's folklore that dying dogs "look for a place to die," and Hound Dog's behavior at that time confirmed it.

He also laid down behind a lazy boy recliner chair, another first time for him.

Very sad, maybe a hit of a tear in my eye, typing that up.


----------



## Boring Loser

Thanks!

I took a shower again today. And washed my hair for the first time in a week. I always procrastinate that. I'm thinking of cutting my hair really short again to make it easier. Then i wouldn't mind washing my hair.

Man, i haven't taken a bath in quite a while. I miss it. I've been thinking about doing it soon though. I'll have to clean my bathroom better than it is though, make it nice. Also, I know a few people who sit down in the shower rather than standing up. I stand up though.


----------



## Zack

I haven't had a bath in perhaps three years. I would like to do it again soon. Perhaps read a book in there.


----------



## Zack

Showered this morning. Then walked six miles. Haven't brushed teeth yet.


----------



## Juno1984

Grignard said:


> Sorry to ask, but is it common for people with anxiety disorders to not brush their teeth or shower? I feel gross if I do neither, and I cannot get to sleep in my own house if I don't brush my teeth. Perhaps these two phenomena are different sides of the same anxiety coin.


Yeah when your lost and feeling horribly hopeless everyday within your own bubble and definitely if your someone who rarely goes out. I guess you can go from one extreme to the other. But the way you do things sounds very healthy.


----------



## Juno1984

TheoBobTing said:


> I had a good crap earlier today.


Too much info!!  :no


----------



## Kalliber

Took a shower in this cold weather...


----------



## helpless

Took a break from showering for enough days to loose count. Can't remember about Monday of this week, or Tuesday.

Was going to shower Wednesday before going to friends' house for Christimas lunch, but didn't do so, hoping I didn't have any noticeable perspiration odor.

Yesterday, skipped again, but today showered, shampooed, and flossed and brushed teeth.

Also yesterday, went to hardware store to check out what's available to improve my shower curatin rod.

I'd think we might have a few people on this forum, who do household repairs.

Or, do we?

If we do, I hope that they read and post to this thread, because I could do a better job with my bathroom improvements, if I could discuss them with someone who knows.


----------



## helpless

I did take a shower and brush my teeth this morning.


----------



## helpless

Also, yesterday, I bought a new, very heavy duty, most expensive of the line shower curtain, and hooks for it.

Am planning on eventually getting a fixed shower curtain rod, also, but for the present, want to see what it's like to have a better shower curtain that will hold up better than the ultra cheap ones that I have been getting.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Juno1984 said:


> Too much info!!  :no


Cmon, you can't handle that? lol  We all do it. Share away lol


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Good for you, man.
I was feeling pretty depressed and unmotivated to do anything including taking showers.
Sorry if this has been asked before, but doesn't your hair get itchy after a few days?
One time my hair was so itchy after not showering for a few days, I jumped out of bed at 4am just to take a shower.


----------



## Zack

Could be fleas?


----------



## Zack

Showered this morning, lost $400 then cried and went into a semi-coma state. Have just regained consciousness but can't be bothered to brush teeth so I have taken some Valium instead. I ground it into dust, diluted it in Cherry Coke (regular Coke won't do) and injected it into my eyes.


----------



## Zack

I might snort some Lemsip next.


----------



## helpless

Today, I installed my new, expensive, heavy duty shower curtain, finally getting rid of the old, flimsy, torn, shredded, and mildewed one that I have been bemoaning for some time now.

The new one is also mildew resistant.

Why didn't I think of spending more money for a good shower curtain years ago?'

Probably because I didn't have the money for it, or if I did have the money, I wanted to save it.

I flossed and brushed my teeth, shaved, my chin and neck, leaving the rest of my mustache and beard, then showered and shampooed.

I am opening and closinig that great new shower curtain with great care, although it is supposed to be heavy duty.

Eventually, tho, it will begin to wear out.


----------



## Roadkill1337

Showering is one thing that I always do, despite me never going outside. I love showering. It helps me think, win imaginary arguments, and think about my goals. Plus, the warm water feels good on my back. 

Now, if only I could be so enthusiastic about getting my haircut, shaving, and brushing my teeth...


----------



## ashtreylil

im going on.......somewhere over 2 weeks now without shower...so i can relate to this old thread


----------



## helpless

Showered, shampooed and flossed & brushed my teeth this morning.

Really great having that new shower curtain. Now, I _Really_ and badly want to get a fixed rod for it.


----------



## TheoBobTing

TrulyBlessed said:


> Cmon, you can't handle that? lol  We all do it. Share away lol


:clap:boogie



Steve-300 said:


> I might snort some Lemsip next.


Careful dude; I still have flashbacks to my three-day Beechams binge.


----------



## helpless

Don't remember how many times I showered on Jan 3-6, but probably skipped at least 3 days: Sat of last week, and Sun-Mon of this week.

Resumed my good habits this morning, flossing & brushing my teeth after skipping a day or 2.

Was planning to shampoo as well as shower, but with my heat pump not working, and outside temperatures in the teens, just showered.

And, a First Time Ever for me-

While showering-

THE SMOKE DETECTER ALARM SOUNDED!

Towelled myself off and looked, around, and didn't see or smell any smoke, in or outside of my apartment.

Decided false alarm could have been caused by going dad 9 volt battery, which I took out of the unit.

Hope the smoke wasn't of the beyond human smell and sight type, and that when I get back from work today don't find the building burned down.


----------



## inerameia

I think it's been a couple of days since my last one. Better take one tonight.


----------



## helpless

I did not shower this morning, and don't plan to shower later in the day.

Maybe tomorrow.

I can smell my perspiration odor.

One lady I know asked me if I had a shower curtain liner.

Told her no.

I think she said a liner makes the shower curtain last longer.

Anybody here have a liner on their shower curtain?


----------



## dvana

Wow - what a thread. I do not know whether to laugh or cry. Is this for real? Are you having us on? There goes my anxiety again -- maybe you are being really honest? If you are, thank-you. There are others like me? I'm so embarrassed to admit it. Four or five days without a shower, cleaning my teeth however is/was pretty much my limit, maybe a week, - but god forbid going out in public without washing, NO WAY -- what would people say? Could they smell me? What would they say about my oily hair? My dirty teeth? Can they smell my bad breath. I lived like this for years. If someone knocked on my door and i had not showered that day i would not answer it. What changed - I'm 41 years old and now living back with my parents - i hate it - what i would do just to have one day of doing nothing, just to sleep, - i know that would turn into many more though - seriously i am exhausted, Just over a year now of showering every day. For what - no job, still can't talk to people. What type of employment are you in?


----------



## helpless

*thanks for the post*

Thanks for the post, dvna.

I work as a computer operator, and have to travel from one business to another collecting data.

I don't have a whole lot of close-up contact with the managers of these businesses, and in now going into 18 years on this job, I have only one time had a store manager make any comments on my slovenly personal appearance.

She told me I should look "professional," so, I wore better clothes, and she just smiled at me the next time I saw her, and neither of us mentioned her previous comments.

She did not mention my having perspiration odor, tho, just my shabby clothes.

On a job I had concurrently with this job I'm still at, in the mid to late 1990s, I had to call on people at their residences and businesses, and one woman I saw at her business reported to my boss, a really great guy, that I was "rude and shabbily dressed."

He told me that he knew I wasn't rude, but did from time to time, tell me to improve my clothes.

Told me my pants were so baggy, "no one can tell you have an ***."

Anyone else ever been told that?

Anyway, he was a great boss, and even tho he's now retired we still see each other from time to time, and rejoice to see each other.


----------



## helpless

dvana, my job is just right for an SA, since I don't get too close to people doing it.

I see people, and speak to them, but not long enough for anyone to try to "get personal" with me.

I don't think I would be able to work at any job where I did have to be physically close to other people, and have to interact with them a lot.

Glad you like this thread, and have found that, yes, others are in a situation similar to the one you are in.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Yes I took a shower today. On days where I feel deeply depressed though I don't even bother to take a shower.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning.

Put on the same shirt I had worn the past few days when I could smell my perspiration odor while wearing it, but I was surprised that I could not smell any po on that shirt today.

One of my problems is not doing enough laundry, and oftentimes I will wash away my po in the shower, but will still have it on the shirts that I wear.


----------



## helpless

Did not shower this morning, waking up at 6 AM, and planning to do my work early.

Now on lunch break. Might shower between first business call and before second one, if I d make it.

Am thinking of being around people at my support group at dinner table, so should shower if I do go to the dinner meeting.

Not sure now what I want to do today.

Feel like just going back to sleep, after lunch, and not even making my second business call.


----------



## helpless

Have not showered today, but, yesterday, showered and shampooed before going to my support group dinner and meeting.

Very much liked going there and seeing all my friends.


----------



## helpless

I did not shower this morning, and have felt very uneasy around other people today, trying to keep as far from others as I can.

I do intend to shower tomorrow morning, before leaving the house.


----------



## Boring Loser

I haven't taken a shower since thursday. I really should though. I have a hard time getting myself to do it. I hate taking off my clothes. But today i'm going to do it.


----------



## helpless

Early this afternoon, probably about 2:25 PM, I showered and also brushed my teeth, probably before showereing, and have not eaten anything since that brushing, but probably not flossing.

Sometimes I floss in the morning, but ususally it's at night, and often I'll plan to bruish later, but go to sleep before doing it, sometimes remembering to brush in the morning but other times not remembering, and sometimes not brushing even when I do remember in the morning, simply because I am in such a hurry.


----------



## helpless

On lunch bread from work. Didn't shower this morning. Also, didn't brush my teeth.


----------



## helpless

Didn't shower or brush my teeth today, either.


----------



## helpless

*New Shower Curtain*

When I installed my new shower curtain, I put 1/2 of it on the left of the curtain rod, while leaving the old curtain on the right side, for some comparison photos.

Below is the almost shredded top of the old shower curtain.










And, the bottom of the mildewed old curtain.










And, here is the new shower curtain









Quite a difference, wouldn't you say?


----------



## helpless

I did shower and shampoo today. Can't smell any po on myself, or my clothes


----------



## helpless

I did not shower this morning. Or floss and or brush my teeth.

The last time I flossed my teeth, my gums bled.

I know that bleeding gums when brushing one's teeth is a sign of gum disease.

I brush my teeth often enough that my gums dont' bleed when doing so.

10 -14 years ago, I'd get some bleeding when flossing my teeth, and mentioned it to the dental hygenist, who told me that some kinds of dental floss are very sharp, and that was the cause, of my gums bleeding, not gum disease.

So, I switched to waxed, ribbon dental floss, and no more bleeding gums.

I'd guess that this bleeding is also caused by sharp dental floss.

I think the other day, or night, when I had the bleeding, I was unusually vigorous when flossing. And, the floss I am using was some that a friend gave me, and it is very sharp.

So, getting some waxed, ribbon dental floss is something else to take money that I don't have.

If I could use the sharp dental floss without bleeding, I'd have a big enough supply from what my friends have given me to last a long time, but that's not the case.

I know that I have more than just the container than I am now using, at least 2, or possibly 3 or more. I'll get them all together today, count them, and see if any of them are less abrasive than the one I am now using, although I'm reasonably sure that none of them are waxed.


----------



## helpless

After two days of not showering, did shower and brush teeth yesterday morning and this morning.


----------



## helpless

Don't remember if I showered yesterday or not not certain, but might have brushed my teeth.

Do know for certain I haven't brushed my teeth or showered today. Weather very cold, and my heat pump isn't working, plus there are some cracks around doors, where that cold, cold air is coming inside.

Can you blame me for not showering?

My hot water heater does work, when I turn it on, so it's no cold shower, and I'm warm for awhile, but after I get out of the shower, with all that cold air, all over the house, I'm shaking like a leaf!


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## helpless

Thanks for the video, sad vlad. I've heard of bird baths, and now seen a far longer one than the ones in my back yard, but do any birds take showers?

I very much liked the hair dryer.


----------



## sad vlad

helpless said:


> do any birds take showers?


I dont think they like that cause it would look like rain to them. I am not aware of birds liking to stay in the rain.


----------



## helpless

58 degrees in my place, but still showered this morning, also flossed and brushed teeth.


----------



## Noca

Try drying off inside the shower. Skim the water droplets off your body with your hands before using a towel and youll dry way faster and stay warmer. My house is always freezing cold too.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Noca. I'll give that a try.


----------



## helpless

I did not shower today, and probably won't shower today.


----------



## a degree of freedom

helpless said:


> Anybody here have a liner on their shower curtain?


Yes. I'm not sure how you're supposed to do it but I have the liner on the inside of the tub and the curtain stays on the outside. I figure the one exists for keeping water in while the other is decorative. I think it looks nicer that way. Some are built to be both but sort of just looking at the material its made from indicates the function it is intended for. I put them on the same set of rings except that they have sort of double-J hooks so I put them on opposite sides.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post.

I have a cousin who once said, "to me, a bathtub without a shower is useless."

The late Tom Snyder, on his 1:00 AM NBC-TV Tomorrow Show, said that people who watched his show were "shower people," and while I immediately said, "That's me!" when Tom said that, I wonder if a poll of viewers of the Tomorrow Show would have 
confirmed what Tom said?


----------



## helpless

I showered yesterday and today


----------



## metomeya

Great job!

I read your prior post, but I'm still confused why you have a hard time shower. Did you just get in the habit of not showering from trying to get to work early?

I did an experiment (actually a lot of people have on the internet) of showering but not using soap or shampoo.

It works. I don't smell. Trick is you have to shower with water (hot is best) everyday and rub or scrub (I just use my hands) the places that get smelly.

I also make sure to get an hour to two of sunlight on my bare skin (as much as I can without my neighbors calling the cops  ) and have been vegan (make sure to get your B12 if you become vegan) for the last year.

NO ONE has complained about a smell coming from me. I even have asked a TON of people if I stink. They said they couldn't smell anything. My theory is the good bacteria protect against the bad bacteria on your skin which gives you smells and skin problems. Also your body isn't stripped of its natural oil.

Just a thought.

P.S. People say it takes a week for your bacteria to balance out (and you'll stink during that period), but I've never noticed it myself.


----------



## Enoxyla

good job


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, antireconciler, metomeya & Enoxyla.

Most of the time when I don't shower, last in the present, rather than when I started this thread, it is because I am in such a hurry to get to work.

Or, because of the extreme cold, which I am now experiencing.

After not showering the past 2 days, I could smell the perspiration odor on myself, and although one of my indoor thermometers,the one next to the back door, said, about 40 degrees,and the one near the bathroom said 38 degrees, I still showered this morning, and glad to say the perspiration odor is gone.


----------



## helpless

Temperature is up to 50 degrees but didn't shower this morning. When leaving for work, couldn't smell any perspiration odor on myself, but now I can smell a little of it, although nowhere as bad as it was the lastime I skipped showering for a day or 2.


----------



## helpless

So far, have not showered today, and most likely will not do so.


----------



## helpless

Monday, Feb. 3. I think that I showered yesterday, but definitely have not showered today so far, and probably won't do so.


----------



## helpless

No, I didn't shower yesterday, after making that post, but I did shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

Did not shower this morning


----------



## helpless

I spent much longer than usual in the shower today, also shampooing with that extra strength dandruff shampoo.

Glad not to smell my perspiration odor after a few days.


----------



## inacricus

I like sitting in the shower


----------



## helpless

inacricus said:


> I like sitting in the shower


inacricus, i don't think I've ever tried sititng in the shower.

Anyone else here sit in the shower?


----------



## Socialanxiety11

I love taking showers, especially warm ones, warm water makes my vagina tingle, no joke.


----------



## helpless

I didn't shower today, and I can smell my perspiration odor on myself.


----------



## Noca

Socialanxiety11 said:


> I love taking showers, especially warm ones, warm water makes my vagina tingle, no joke.


Good to know


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning, but am becoming increasingly paranoid about whether people can still smell perspiration odor on me, and if they are talking about me, and that another: "I've got to talk to you about something," migth be forthcoming from some person in charge that I go to, "I don't know if you are aware that people are talking about your personal hygiene." 

I have related one such instance within the past few years earlier in the thread.

I am becoming increasingly paranoid about my personal appearance to the point that I don't want to be around anybody.

It's not just the smell, its the shabby clothes, which I've been "talked to" about numerous times over the years, as well as the fact that I'm just not good looking, like the sad-eyed pretty boy I use as my avatar.

He's sad-eyed, no doubt, but I supose while I call him pretty, some would call him ugly.


----------



## Tokztero

I can't go a single day without taking a shower I feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## helpless

No shower today.

Planned on showering, but the water to my aprt. building had been turned off on the street, so no water to shower with.

Just as I was leaving, it was back on, but too late for me to change my plans for the day.


----------



## helpless

Didn't shower this morning, for another straight day.


----------



## helpless

Brushed my teeth this morning, and also showered not using soap.


----------



## helpless

Did not shower today.


----------



## straightarrows

helpless,,, u r posting this every day since 2009!!1

First time I c this topic


----------



## helpless

straightarrows said:


> helpless,,, u r posting this every day since 2009!!1
> 
> First time I c this topic


Thanks for the post, straightarrows.

Did not shower today.


----------



## Alone75

I'll shower tomorrow or monday, I smell good still anyway. But if I had a reason to leave the house today and meet someone, I'd shower first.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, AceP.

I did put on my Brut cologne after I left my house.

I have, for many years, kept a bottle of Brut in the drink port of the console between the front bucket seats of my car.


----------



## CaramelTron

Good for you. I mean that.


----------



## helpless

CaramelTron said:


> Good for you. I mean that.


Thanks for the post, CaramelTron.

Today I did shower and shampoo, and I'm glad that I did.

The most pressing matter for me now, is to do A LOT of laundry!


----------



## catsan

Showers feel so good to me. Why would you not want to take a one every day? It's a great way to relax/unwind.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, zobot. I am often in such a hurry to get to places, and I just don't have the time, although I don't actually usually spend too much time showering, although when I also shampoo, I take much longer.

Speaking of short times showering, I remember a film, maybe from the 1970s, where a coach tells the guys on his basketball? or was it football? team that they only are allowed two minutes in the shower.

Sorry I can't remember what film that was in.

Possibly The Last Picture Show (1971)? A basketball coach was one of the main characters in that film.


----------



## bottleofblues

I also showered today


----------



## GrainneR

My brain feels similarly, but it manifests in a different way.
To me, I feel that I am so hopelessly ugly, that in order to leave the house, I have to put a lot of effort into my appearance just to reach an acceptable appearance. Otherwise, I feel guilty about forcing people to have to look at me, about the revulsion that I'm sure they'd feel. So I shower twice a day, and do hair and makeup, and wear nice clothes, and diet and exercise, and shave everyday, etc...
It's kind of exhausting.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts. I showered today and also brushed my teeth.

I am trying to make brushing my teeth twice a day(advised to because of perio disease), a rigid habit in my life.

In fact,I decided just this morning,that if I had time for only one pick of showerinig or brushing my teeth, that brushing my teeth will come first.


----------



## helpless

Showered and brushed my teeth today.


----------



## helpless

No shower or brushing teeth today. Slep too late, and in too big of a hurry to get my day started


----------



## Lisa

This has got to be one of the longest running threads on SAS by now. Good for you, helpless.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the kind words, Lisa.

I had both a dental hygeinist and a dentist tell me that it is good to brush your teeth the first thing in the morning, after you get up.

Anyone else here ever been told that?


----------



## helpless

No shower today. Have not brushed teeth since the last time I mentioned it here.

Just too overwhelmed by my job.


----------



## Lisa

helpless said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Lisa.
> 
> I had both a dental hygeinist and a dentist tell me that it is *good to brush your teeth the first thing in the morning*, after you get up.
> 
> *Anyone else here ever been told that?*


helples, brushing your teeth right after getting up is as normal as it gets. It is the sort of stuff you learn in early childhood. Sounds like someone did not teach you.

Focus all your efforts on a proper hygiene routine. Get up, shower, wash hair and brush your teeth (while showering = fun), shave, moisturize skin and dry hair.

May I ask what you do for aliving? Do the hygiene issues interfere with work? I would guess so, unless you work from home.

Lisa


----------



## Still Waters

I'm with Lisa on this -were you neglected/abused as a child? Of course,if you don't wish to discuss,well that's fine too.


----------



## helpless

*thanks for the posts, everybody*



Lisa said:


> helples, brushing your teeth right after getting up is as normal as it gets. It is the sort of stuff you learn in early childhood. Sounds like someone did not teach you.
> 
> Focus all your efforts on a proper hygiene routine. Get up, shower, wash hair and brush your teeth (while showering = fun), shave, moisturize skin and dry hair.
> 
> May I ask what you do for aliving? Do the hygiene issues interfere with work? I would guess so, unless you work from home.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the posts, everybody. Lisa, I'll respond to your post first.

I discussed in length my job, and how my showering or not and personal appearance relates to it, on Page 26. Click on the link below and scroll down to post #519, where I answer the questions that you answer above.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/took-a-shower-today-73772/index26.html

As far as brushing teeth goes, I did have parents who taught me to brush my teeth, and also to use dental floss.

As to what time, and how many times a day to brush one's teeth, I dont' remember any specific insturctions from my parents, although I think I grew up with the belief that we should brush our teeth 3 times a day, once after breakfast, lunch and dinner.

If you brushed your teeth every time you ate, 3 times a day, plus right after getting up in the morning, that would be a total of 4 times a day.

In my younger adult years, I put a lot of effort into flossing and brushing my teeth, as I still do today, although I am becoming so tired and lethargic with the passing of the years, that I don't do it as often as I should.

Again, in my young adult years, I went to a dentist, who complimented me on how well I cleaned my teeth, and said brushing them once a day was adequate.

Also, around that time, my grandfather, who was a dentist, told my mother that it was a good thing to brush your teeth every morning after you got up.

It was only after I developed gum disease that I was told by a dental hygeinist to brush my teeth twice a day: once in the morning after getting up, and once at night before going to sleep.


----------



## helpless

*Still Waters*



Still Waters said:


> I'm with Lisa on this -were you neglected/abused as a child? Of course,if you don't wish to discuss,well that's fine too.


Still Waters: I think that all of us have, in some way, been abused as children, both by parents and by members of our peer group.

And, peoples' ideas of just what child abuse is, change with the times.

Some things that people once did to children on the advice of doctors, and other authoritarians, are today considered very cruel things that should not be done to children, and more parents are accepting this new advice, although some of the more old fashioned parents still adhere to what they were taught in earlier times.

So, yes, I, like everyone else of us on this planet, was abused and neglected by parents, maybe some of it unintentional, or due to older now discredited beliefs, and also by my peer group.

Is all child abuse the same, or are there different severities of child abuse?

This is a very complicated thing to discuss, and I did touch on it in Grasping At Straws, where I mention a question a professional therapist asked me.

I think in a way, that "you were an abused child," could have become a catch all explanation for any problem that an adult has, and I say that as one who very firmly is against child abuse.

Everyone, or almost everyone, claims to be against child abuse, and greatly oppose it. I haven't ever heard anyone say that they are for child abuse.

Have any of you other forum members ever heard anyone say that they were not against child abuse, or even that they were for it?

I've had my share of child abuse and neglect, but I don't see it as the catch all answer to any and all of my questions about my SA-SP.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

This is probably the best thread on here! 5 years and going strong! did u shower today?


----------



## helpless

I did shower today.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

helpless said:


> I did shower today.


That's great!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I haven't showered in two days. But it's due to depression, not due to being super busy. This is a cool thread.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts. I did not shower yesterday or today, again, because of time constraints.

I don't think that I will ever get into the state of not showering for weeks at a time, as I was in when starting this thread.

While I may skip showering a day or two as recorded here.

I've got plenty of things to be gloomy and depressed about, but it won't keep me from showering any more.

Right now, when I don't shower it's because of my schedule being so tight.


----------



## helpless

For the first time since I last posted here that I showered, today I showered and shampooed, and also flossed and brushed my teeth.


----------



## catsan

helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, zobot. I am often in such a hurry to get to places, and I just don't have the time, although I don't actually usually spend too much time showering, although when I also shampoo, I take much longer.


Hi, maybe you might consider showering at night instead? You wouldn't be so rushed


----------



## helpless

zobot, in my earlier years I did always shower at night, and during recent years have considered returning to nightime bathing, but I don't think I will do that, since I need to shower as soon as possible before being around people, and if I did shower at night, that would be eight hours for me to sweat, instead of being "fresh"ly showered in the morning when I am first around people.


----------



## helpless

I showered this morning after not showering yesterday.


----------



## helpless

Not having done any laundry in I don't know how long, I do get worried that even if I do shower in the morning, that people could smell p.o. on me that could have gotten into my shirts from a previous day of not showering.

Yesterday, I did not shower and could smell my p.o.

But, I did shower this morning, and, so far I can't smell any p.o. on myself.


----------



## helpless

I did not shower yesterday, and so far have not showered today.


----------



## helpless

Didn't shower Sunday, but did shower yesterday and today, also brushing teeth today.


----------



## Hussle

sometimes i forget to shower for a week because im so busy and ill get reminded out of nowhere by myself telling me when the last time i showered


----------



## helpless

Showered and shampooed this morning, and also brushed my teeth.


----------



## catsan

helpless said:


> zobot, in my earlier years I did always shower at night, and during recent years have considered returning to nightime bathing, but I don't think I will do that, since I need to shower as soon as possible before being around people, and if I did shower at night, that would be eight hours for me to sweat, instead of being "fresh"ly showered in the morning when I am first around people.


Hi. I like your thread so I keep coming back to it. Maybe I have OCD idk.. haha. Anyway, maybe you could put deodorant on at night so you wouldn't sweat. Unless you sweat a lot at night theres no need to shower in the morning if you've showed at night.


----------



## helpless

zobot, glad you liked the thread, and I'll keep it up, as long as I do have the time to post.

I think that on Grasping At Straws, I might have mentioned a pro counsellor that I saw, telling me that I should use an antipersperant.

Well, I have tried antiperspirants, and they burn my underams, along with causing itching an pain so bad, it lasts for days after I wash the antiperspirant off.

In fact, for awhile I was getting that same reaction from the just plain deoderants that I used instead of antiperspirants.

Lately, tho, I have been able to go back to plain deoderatnts, although, I know from years of experience, that I will never be able to use antiperspiratts and that's OK with me.


----------



## helpless

zobot, one thing I have noticed about OCD people is that they often go to great extremes.

OCDs might be very extreme in being neat, clean and orderly in a small number of things in their lives, while in most areas of their life, they are extremely filthy, messy and disorderly.

I suppose a great example would be the late Howard Hughes, who kept his personal doccuments extremely neat, and would spend hours sterilizing his hads with rubbing alcohol, but was very filthy, rarely showereing, and never having his room at the Desert Inn cleaned.


----------



## jsmith92

I'm ocd about being a loner and not being able to talk to my crush.......every time I feel like crap about anything my ocd kicks in and I feel like even more **** because it doesn't let me forget about anything


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, jsmith92.

Today, I showered, and flossed and brushed my teeth.


----------



## jsmith92

helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, jsmith92.
> 
> Today, I showered, and flossed and brushed my teeth.


Was that sarcastic or sincere???


----------



## skys

haven't showered in a week..not looking good for me. What's the point?


----------



## jsmith92

Just take a shower what's the big deal.......I can't stand being dirtty


----------



## skys

Laziness, just like I'm lazy at everything else.


----------



## helpless

jsmith92 said:


> Was that sarcastic or sincere???


It wasn't sarcastic, but I wouldn't say it was all that sincere, although I was being truthful when I said I had showered.


----------



## helpless

Brushed my teeth and showered today.


----------



## helpless

I showered today, used underarm deoderant, and brushed and flossed my teeth.


----------



## helpless

After skipping showering yesterday, did shower and use underarm deoderant today.


----------



## helpless

No shower yesterday and today.


----------



## SummerRae

Jesus.. this is a long thread.


----------



## helpless

*Yesterday & Today*

Can't remember if I showered yesterday, or the day before, but did not shower today.


----------



## jsmith92

helpless said:


> Can't remember if I showered yesterday, or the day before, but did not shower today.


Smell yourself and figure it out.....


----------



## catsan

Hope you showered today


----------



## DarkSage

Keep it up. You need to shower and be clean.


----------



## Steinerz

I should probably shower. Meh.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

SummerRae said:


> Jesus.. this is a long thread.


Yeah but did you shower today Summer?


----------



## SummerRae

Bert Reynolds said:


> Yeah but did you shower today Summer?


Yeah, actually I did shower when you posted this.. and the day before. Not today yet, and not planning on it. Lazy me. 

*DID YOU TAKE A SHOWER TODAY?*


----------



## helpless

Today I showered and shampooed.


----------



## helpless

Today, I showered and flossed and brushed my teeth.


----------



## Owl Eyes

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I should probably shower. Meh.


dat username tho


----------



## purechaos

If I don't post here, do people think I never shower? Because I've never posted here. ..lol


----------



## Justlittleme

I showered but did not have sense of it. Which is the most agonizing thing. I should've made it quick but I always kinda stand a bit without sense. Burning fire water these days. lol

I'm living in real madness.... I can comprehend other's madness too ><.


----------



## Justlittleme

If I was you I would get a loofah. and if you have a tub, I'd take a bath, it'd help you enjoy it more.


----------



## helpless

Today I showered.

Also, went to the store and bought some Sensodine toothpaste for sensitive teeth.

And, did a lot of housecleaning, taking a lot of bags to the dumpster, and before putting oil in my car engine and heading off to work.


----------



## helpless

I did shower today, and while I used the Sensodyne toothpaste yesterday, was in too big a hurry to use it today.

It does seem like my teeth were less sensitive after that first brushing with the Synsodyne, but could it have just been a placebo effect?

I'm thinking that maybe it would take awhile of regular brushing with a toothpaste for hypersensitive teeth for any results, but maybe it doesn't.

Any other SAS-SP Forums members have any ideas about this matter?


----------



## SummerRae

Sometimes I go days/weeks without showering.. it gets pretty bad. :/


----------



## jsmith92

If you don't shower don't be surprised if girls avoid you


----------



## inerameia

If you have major depression don't be surprised if you don't shower daily.


----------



## Justlittleme

Peregrínus said:


> If you have major depression don't be surprised if you don't shower daily.


agreed, but honestly one must try. even if it's difficult one must. =)


----------



## jsmith92

I don't shower only if I plan on working out later in the day.......otherwise I take a shower every day


----------



## inerameia

Justlittleme said:


> agreed, but honestly one must try. even if it's difficult one must. =)


Yeah, that's true.


----------



## helpless

I showered today, brushed my teeth, (also brushed last night, trying to brush twice a day as advised by dental hygeinist.

Also, thinking about shaving so trimmed my beard very short, and also some of my hair.


----------



## Caramelito

I feel so related to you, actually I just started to shower every day (no exceptions) since I had a skin problem by not showering too often... but it's a nightmare, I really do not like showers.


----------



## helpless

Caramelito, thanks for the post.

Hope the daily showering is doing your skin condition some good.

I showered and brushed my teeth today.


----------



## purechaos

I'm hopping in! Whose with me? I got my Aveeno body wash (lavender), shampoo, and all the smell goods.....


----------



## Take No More

Interesting thread whenever I feel depressed or mad I just take a shower brush and floss my teeth shave my beard and use some hair gel and I feel like a new person with a new perspective sometimes I shower twice daily u should try doing that when u feel depressed or angry keep it up or even try


----------



## helpless

I did shower today.


----------



## helpless

I did not shower today.


----------



## helpless

I did shower today.


----------



## jsmith92

Take No More said:


> Interesting thread whenever I feel depressed or mad I just take a shower brush and floss my teeth shave my beard and use some hair gel and I feel like a new person with a new perspective sometimes I shower twice daily u should try doing that when u feel depressed or angry keep it up or even try


Yeah....I ran 16 laps around a track today....I think it was about 4 miles....and I showered after that.....then I showered before I went to bed too


----------



## helpless

I dis shower yesterday and today.


----------



## corbeaublanc

This is an extremely popular thread and I've been trying to figure out why for a few months now..


----------



## Noca

helpless said:


> I showered today, brushed my teeth, (also brushed last night, trying to brush twice a day as advised by dental hygeinist.
> 
> Also, thinking about shaving so trimmed my beard very short, and also some of my hair.


Yeah showering and personal hygiene go beyond physical benefits, its important for your mental health as well. That everyday you, shower, you get dressed, you brush your teeth and groom yourself, even if you have nowhere to go and no one to see. It will definitely help you feel better physically and mentally.



corbeaublanc said:


> This is an extremely popular thread and I've been trying to figure out why for a few months now..


Helpless has consistently held himself accountable on his own thread for years now, which is quite impressive and commendable for someone suffering major depression.


----------



## fineline

i also took a shower today. it was nice


----------



## Rocklover639

Lol go outside when it rains, you can practice there and move on up too the shower.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, everybody!

No time to talk (as pro wrestler Jimmy Valient had written on his tights), and (almost) no time to Type, either!

On my way to work, but did shower and splash on my Brut cologne.

Biggest worry now, is my FILTHY pants!

Just haven't found the time to go to the coin operated laundry. Think I told all of you that my home washing machine wore out some time ago, and I haven't yet gotten a new one.


----------



## helpless

I showered and brushed my teeth today.


----------



## Justlittleme

helpless said:


> Thanks for the posts, everybody!
> 
> No time to talk (as pro wrestler Jimmy Valient had written on his tights), and (almost) no time to Type, either!
> 
> On my way to work, but did shower and splash on my Brut cologne.
> 
> Biggest worry now, is my FILTHY pants!
> 
> Just haven't found the time to go to the coin operated laundry. Think I told all of you that my home washing machine wore out some time ago, and I haven't yet gotten a new one.


Brut is really nice and decent I like it. My mum uses it . I have been forcing my grandmother to shower too, she has dementia now and doesn't pay attention. If I don't force her, she'll never.

Just keep showering XD


----------



## helpless

I did not shower today, or brush my teeth, and probably won't do either today, although I might brush my teeth later in the night, or after midnight.


----------



## helpless

*friday april 18, 2014*

started my day today at 7:19 AM, not showering until 4:30 PM, first shower that late in the day in a very long time.


----------



## helpless

Not certain about Sat & Sun, but did not shower yesterday, and went to breakfast with a group of gentlemen, worried about how I smelled.

Today, I showered, shampooed, and flossed and brushed my teeth.


----------



## SAgirl

Congrats on showering and brushing your teeth. These are really difficult tasks for someone who is severely depressed.


----------



## apx24

corbeaublanc said:


> This is an extremely popular thread and I've been trying to figure out why for a few months now..


Because like Noca said, the OP is documenting each time he showers to help him get over this. I am similar, I neglect myself a lot and often go days without showering or sometimes even brushing my teeth, even though I have a toothbrush, sink and shower in the just yards from me. I just think 'what's the damn point of it'.

By the way Helpless you've done really really well


----------



## Caterpillar13

helpless said:


> Not certain about Sat & Sun, but did not shower yesterday, and went to breakfast with a group of gentlemen, worried about how I smelled.
> 
> Today, I showered, shampooed, and flossed and brushed my teeth.


And I bet u feel a lot fresher.

Does it help your SA at all? I definitely feel a bit more alive when my hair is washed and I've showered that day


----------



## prettyful

Keep a journal if your personal hygiene stuff. I think it will really help you.


----------



## TheoBobTing

Didn't shower today. Did volunteer work, took a damned good ****, had some scotch, will brush teeth later.


----------



## purechaos

Showered....cried.....called out...back in bed ....this is bs


----------



## helpless

*thanks for the posts, everybody*



apx24 said:


> Because like Noca said, the OP is documenting each time he showers to help him get over this. I am similar, I neglect myself a lot and often go days without showering or sometimes even brushing my teeth, even though I have a toothbrush, sink and shower in the just yards from me. I just think 'what's the damn point of it'.
> 
> By the way Helpless you've done really really well


Thanks for the posts, everybody. pax24 put it very well.

Today I showered and brushed my teeth.

My main goal is to finally make time to do some much needed laundry.


----------



## corbeaublanc

apx24 said:


> Because like Noca said, the OP is documenting each time he showers to help him get over this. I am similar, I neglect myself a lot and often go days without showering or sometimes even brushing my teeth, even though I have a toothbrush, sink and shower in the just yards from me. I just think 'what's the damn point of it'.
> 
> By the way Helpless you've done really really well


oh. 
okay. That makes sense. I'll need to learn how to slow myself down and read the thread. :|


----------



## helpless

I did shower today.


----------



## tilo brown eyes

helpless said:


> Well, I showered today, for the first time in going into 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, used dandruff shampoo.
> 
> Will need to get a set of brushes and combs, to get all of the flakes out of my scalp, after the shampoo loosens it, & keep it up (if I can do so, as depressed as I am).
> 
> I cannot even bear to look at myself in the mirror.
> 
> I am starting to look like a hermit. And, probably smell like one too.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a haircut and shaving (which I haven't done in probably 3 weeks) next week.
> 
> I am so depressed just thinking of putting a razor on my face, or water on my body, is repugnant.
> 
> My personal appearance has deteriorated so, I really doubt that any grooming, or new clothes will improve it.


Showering is soothing straight away, but somethings in life can't be, so you've really just got to keep it up.

You can do it. We believe in you!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, tilo brown eyes.

I did not shower today.

Have been so overwhelmed with my job, that I'm just going to get some rest, and ghen get back to work, tomorrow, or even possibly later in the day, or tonight.

Firly believe that getting laundry done, and establishing a habit of doing laundry on a regular basis, will help me out a lot.


----------



## helpless

I showered today and also flossed and brushed my teeth.


----------



## helpless

*Wednesday, April 30, 2014*

I flossed and brushed my teeth this morning, and also showered.


----------



## helpless

Thursday, May 1, 2014

Took a shower today, and am planning to work doign some laundry into my tight schedule.

Forgot to brush my teeth, but maybe I'll remember to do so before leaving for work.


----------



## beffa

this is really nice!!

i once went through a long period of self neglect. i often do so still, but i try to avoid it when i've got school coming up or something else. i know it can be tough to find the motivation. i ended up finding mine through being forced to cut pretty much all of my neglected hair off. but knowing you've come this far must be some awesome motivation. well done op :- )


----------



## helpless

beffa said:


> this is really nice!!
> 
> i once went through a long period of self neglect. i often do so still, but i try to avoid it when i've got school coming up or something else. i know it can be tough to find the motivation. i ended up finding mine through being forced to cut pretty much all of my neglected hair off. but knowing you've come this far must be some awesome motivation. well done op :- )


Thanks for the post, beffa.

Yesterday I saw a very dear lady, who I hadn't seen in awhile, and she hugged me.

Although I did shower yesterday, I still had not done that long neglected laundry, and I could smell the perspiration from the unwashed shirt I was wearing on myself.

I hope that dear lady didn't smell it.

I think that righ now, my real problem is not doing laundry, and the solution is, obviously, to start washing my clothes on a regular basis.

To any of you in this situation, when you put clothes that are smelly with perspiration odor away in a closet, for a long time, maybe 6 months to a year or more, does the odor eventually fade away?

This morning, I began the proeject of getting my clothes ready for the laundry, and possibly just discarding some that are beyond cleaning.

I fould some clothes I had put away for the laundry, and so far, have not smelled any perspiration odor on them.

I am just so overwhelemed with my job, that I haven't found time (and money) to do any laundry.

But, this morning, I did make a start.

I don't suppose I should start a sperate Laundry thread, tho. I don't think that it would have the success that Taook A Shower Today has had.

I did shower today.


----------



## helpless

I showered, shampooed, and brushed my teeth before leaving for work, today.


----------



## helpless

Wednesday, May 7, 2014, I did shower and floss and brush my teeth.


----------



## helpless

I showered today, and brushed my teeth.

It's been 9 days since my last post, and while I have skipped some days I have also showered on other days, but can't remember which ones I did or didn't.


----------



## JLupul

Dude your Hydro Bill must be next to nothing...lol why wouldn't you wanna stay fresh, helps the confidence


----------



## helpless

*Yesterday & Today*

I did shower yesterday and today.


----------



## Winterwalk

This is a good thread. I am glad to see that you had a shower both today and yesterday.


----------



## helpless

*Thursday, May 22*

Thanks for the post, Winterwalk. Woke up early this morning, and left for work early, without showering, since I'm in such a hurry today.


----------



## helpless

I took a mid-day shower since my last post, probably the first one in a long time.

With my still not solving the laundry problem, I think more mid day showering might be a good thing to do.

I don't notice any perspiration odor on myself now.


----------



## MobiusX

sometimes I shower 2 or 3 times a day, I like taking a shower, it's so relaxing


----------



## Steinerz

I just took a shower. First time in over a week. Also changed my clothes. Sort of. Still not wearing a shirt.


----------



## Winterwalk

helpless said:


> I took a mid-day shower since my last post, probably the first one in a long time.
> 
> With my still not solving the laundry problem, I think more mid day showering might be a good thing to do.
> 
> I don't notice any perspiration odor on myself now.


Congratulations ! Skipping it in the morning and then doing it mid-day is a real success. Keep going !


----------



## JLupul

Just got out of the shower, I used shower gel and tresemme shampoo + conditioner. It was cold water. I was thinking about you when i was in there


----------



## helpless

*Today, May 30, 2014*

Woke up early and left for work by 7 AM.

Did not have time to shower.

Do plan to do so on my work break, especially I am still hoping to attend my support group tonight, although I seriously doubt that I will have time to do so.


----------



## Winterwalk

Hope you can do it on your break. Good luck !


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the poste, everybody.

Yes, I did get to shower yesterday afternoon, and felt better going to my support group, although my most pressing need is now to get some laundry done.


----------



## Winterwalk

How much laundry is it you have to do ?


----------



## helpless

Winterwalk said:


> How much laundry is it you have to do ?


Good question, Winterwalk! And, thanks for all the replies, to you and the many others.

Earlier in the thread, I gave a count one one of my laundry marathons.

I'll try to get a figure for you.


----------



## helpless

Used the strong dandruff shampoo Sunday.

Yesterday went to the barber, and got my hair cut fairly short.

Today, used the strong dandruff shampoo again.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday, Thursday, June 12, I used the industrial strength dandruff shampoo.


----------



## Thedriftingdaisy

*Not so helpless*

It's all about habits. Just tell yourself one more time every day until it gets easier for you. Try not to look at everything at once. Just one task completed is a victory, and reward yourself for it.:clap


----------



## helpless

*Finally!*

Well, last ngiht, I finally did some laundry, something I have been delaying for a long time.

I washed the first thing I put on, underwear, first. 13 pairs of briefs and 2 pairs of boxer shorts.

Also, two pairs of pants, and three shirts.

My next wash will probably be all shirts, with some pants.

I am so glad I finally have some clean clothes to wear, and I want to do a lot more laundry, so I can have many more clean clothes to wear, and not ahve to worry about perspiration odor any more.


----------



## helpless

*This Morning*

This morning I showered and also shampooed with the extra strong dandruff shampoo.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday, I think I showered in the morning, but I am not completely certain.

I did, however, shower in the late afternoon, before going to my support group, and also put on clean underwear and a clean shirt, both washed in the laundry I did on Sunday of this week.


----------



## HanSolo

whats with u and showers ?


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the post*



HanSolo said:


> whats with u and showers ?


Thanks for the post, HanSolo. I dont really know how to answer your question, tho.


----------



## helpless

Today, along with showering, I also shampooed with the extra strong dandruff shampoo.


----------



## zoslow

That's great helpless. Important to keep it going. Your topic actually reminded me I should shower tonight too.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, zoslow.

For the second straight day, I along with showering, I also used the strong dandruff shampoo.

I had been using it about once a week, but a friend, the one who gave me the shampooo, said I should use it every day for? How long? A week? Or a month?
Will have to ask her. Use it every day for a long time, tho get rid of the dandruff, then you can use it just once a week to keep it from coming back.

I'm thinking of using it every day for an extended period of time.


----------



## helpless

Also, for the second straight week, I started off right by doing more laundry.

9 items: 1 pair of pants, and 8 shirts.

Hope I can keep up this good habit, since I've got a closet so jam packed with clothes, that it will take quite a while to get all of my laundry done.


----------



## H i

helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, zoslow.
> 
> For the second straight day, I along with showering, I also used the strong dandruff shampoo.
> 
> I had been using it about once a week, but a friend, the one who gave me the shampooo, said I should use it every day for? How long? A week? Or a month?
> Will have to ask her. Use it every day for a long time, tho get rid of the dandruff, then you can use it just once a week to keep it from coming back.
> 
> I'm thinking of using it every day for an extended period of time.


Typically you'd want to use it for 3-4 weeks straight and then use it every so often to maintain non-dandruff etc. Also, it is recommended that you switch anti dandruff type shampoos every month to prevent your body from gaining immunity. Switching from Nizoral, heads and shoulders, and blue are recommended; however, if you don't experience it dandruff after you successfully go 3-4 weeks of shampooing and you do it 1-2 times a week after that with no problems then there is no need to rotate types.


----------



## lyricalillusions

I can relate to your post.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, everybody.

Today is my third straight day of shampooing with the strong anti dandruff shampoo.


----------



## helpless

Today, along with showering, I also used the strong dandruff shampoo for the fourth straight day.


----------



## lyricalillusions

helpless said:


> Today, along with showering, I also used the strong dandruff shampoo for the fourth straight day.


That's great! :clap


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Keep it up, man!


----------



## helpless

Well, this morning, for the first time in a long time, I did not shower, although I am thinking of shampooing this afternoon, to make it 5 straight days, so I will shower then. Have not washed my hair in the bathroom sink in I don't know how long, only in the shower, and today won't be any different.

Yesterday, I did shower in the afternoon, in addition to in the morning, before going to my support group, and also put on a freshly laundered shirt for the support.

Am planning to do more laundry Sunday of this weekend, and if so it will be 3 straight weeks of doing laundry.


----------



## Aribeth

what...........is..........this...........thread..........


----------



## helpless

Over the weekend, I skipped showering and the dandruff shampoo on Saturday.

Can anyone blame me for that, considering the strict regimen that I have been maintaining?

Yesterday, I showered and used the dandruff shampoo again.

Today, I have showered twice. Once at about 7 AM.

Then, again at 2:30 PM, using the dandruff shampoo.


----------



## helpless

More laundray late yesterday afternoon.

I washed and dried 11 shirts.


----------



## helpless

*That's a Good Question*

*Aribeth* "what...........is..........this...........thread.......... "

That's a good question, *Aribeth*.

For one thing, it's the one thread I have started that has gotten the best response from the most SAS/SP Support Forums members, for the longest time, and the most pages of any of my other threads.

I suppose that some people would consider perspiration odor, which is at the root of this thread, as something unpleasant, and better not discussed.

But, it is a matter that all of us are going to have to deal with in life, SA/SPs as well as those who do not have our particular affliction.

For me, it is a kind of journaling, where instead of just writing down my day to day dealings with showering and trying to keep clean clothes, on paper and keeping to myself, I can share it with other people, as well as having a record I can go back to to see how things have changed in my own life in the past 4 years.

And, other Board members who have posted here can do the same.

In my younger years, being influenced by some people who claim that Americans are too obsessed with bathing, and that it's not all that necessary to bathe all that much, and keep ourselves free of perspiration odor, I took those sayings to heart, and didn't pay any attention to bathing and keeping myself free of perspiration odor.

Relatively free, that is. I don't think that any of us could entirely banish perspiration odor from our bodies, and in that sense, I am still in agreement with those who claim that Americans are too obsessed with bathing and trying to rid themselves of perspiation odor.

But, thru the years, my experience with other people has taught me that if you ignore and neglect bathing and wearing clean clothes, you can run into some unpleasantness from other people.

A case in point as to why I don't go as far as a lot of Americans do, and accept the fact that I will always have perspiration odor on occasion.

On the Grasping At Straws thread, I tell the story about my first paid visit to a professional counsellor.

I mainly discussed my need to find a well paying job.

I had met the counsellor before, so he had been around me.

I was highly insulted when he asked me "do you smell?" And, actually had to get up from his desk and walk across the room, to the couch I was sitting on, to get close enough to me to see if I did smell.

And, after doing so, he said the didn't smell any perspiration odor on me.

I didn't tell him how insulted I was, but I think this guy typifies the attitude that some Europens reportedly have toward Americans' alleged over obsession with bathing and being odor free.

This counsellor also tried to get me to use anit-perspirant.

No way will I ever do that.

I have heard some people say that we humans are suppsed to perspire, and that putting chemicals onto and into your body to stop yourself from perspiring is not right.

I Also did not tell Jackson, the counsellor, that the last job I had, which was the one Postive development of my life in the 1980s, and was a real ray of sunshine in my gloomy life, I got, when I knew that I had perspiration odor.

Going to the interview to see the employer, I noticed that I had perspiration odor, but what the heck was I to do about it?

Cancel my job interview?

Try to find a barber shop that had showers, probably a rare thing these days?

No, I went on to the job interview, and if the interviewer did notice my perspiration odor, that didn't keep me from getting the job.

Is this written lecture too long?

Has it done anyone any good?


----------



## Aribeth

didnt read lol


----------



## apx24

andreiuca said:


> didnt read lol


If you're not interested in this, stop posting here. Not just referring to you here, there are other people who are posting unhelpful messages here. The OP is trying to overcome a disorder, either try and support him or go somewhere else.


----------



## Blushy

apx24 said:


> If you're not interested in this, stop posting here. Not just referring to you here, there are other people who are posting unhelpful message here. The OP is trying to overcome a disorder, either try and support him or go somewhere else.


+1


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

helpless said:


> That's a good question, andreiuca.
> 
> For one thing, it's the one thread I have started that has gotten the best response from the most SAS/SP Support Forums members, for the longest time, and the most pages of any of my other threads.
> 
> I suppose that some people would consider perspiration odor, which is at the root of this thread, as something unpleasant, and better not discussed.
> 
> But, it is a matter that all of us are going to have to deal with in life, SA/SPs as well as those who do not have our particular affliction.
> 
> For me, it is a kind of journaling, where instead of just writing down my day to day dealings with showering and trying to keep clean clothes, on paper and keeping to myself, I can share it with other people, as well as having a record I can go back to to see how things have changed in my own life in the past 4 years.
> 
> And, other Board members who have posted here can do the same.
> 
> In my younger years, being influenced by some people who claim that Americans are too obsessed with bathing, and that it's not all that necessary to bathe all that much, and keep ourselves free of perspiration odor, I took those sayings to heart, and didn't pay any attention to bathing and keeping myself free of perspiration odor.
> 
> Relatively free, that is. I don't think that any of us could entirely banish perspiration odor from our bodies, and in that sense, I am still in agreement with those who claim that Americans are too obsessed with bathing and trying to rid themselves of perspiation odor.
> 
> But, thru the years, my experience with other people has taught me that if you ignore and neglect bathing and wearing clean clothes, you can run into some unpleasantness from other people.
> 
> A case in point as to why I don't go as far as a lot of Americans do, and accept the fact that I will always have perspiration odor on occasion.
> 
> On the Grasping At Straws thread, I tell the story about my first paid visit to a professional counsellor.
> 
> I mainly discussed my need to find a well paying job.
> 
> I had met the counsellor before, so he had been around me.
> 
> *I was highly insulted when he asked me "do you smell?" And, actually had to get up from his desk and walk across the room, to the couch I was sitting on, to get close enough to me to see if I did smell.*
> 
> *And, after doing so, he said the didn't smell any perspiration odor on me*.
> 
> I didn't tell him how insulted I was, but I think this guy typifies the attitude that some Europens reportedly have toward Americans' alleged over obsession with bathing and being odor free.
> 
> *This counsellor also tried to get me to use anit-perspirant.
> 
> No way will I ever do that. *
> 
> *I have heard some people say that we humans are suppsed to perspire, and that putting chemicals onto and into your body to stop yourself from perspiring is not right.*
> 
> *I Also did not tell Jackson, the counsellor, that the last job I had, which was the one Postive development of my life in the 1980s, and was a real ray of sunshine in my gloomy life, I got, when I knew that I had perspiration odor.
> *
> Going to the interview to see the employer, I noticed that I had perspiration odor, but what the heck was I to do about it?
> 
> Cancel my job interview?
> 
> Try to find a barber shop that had showers, probably a rare thing these days?
> 
> No, I went on to the job interview, and if the interviewer did notice my perspiration odor, that didn't keep me from getting the job.
> 
> Is this written ecture too long?
> 
> Has it done anyone any good?


So....you actually like smelling? This entire thread is one hell of a read. :lol



> But, thru the years, my experience with other people has taught me that if you ignore and neglect bathing and wearing clean clothes, you can run into some unpleasantness from other people.


What kinds of stuff have you heard from people?


----------



## purechaos

apx24 said:


> If you're not interested in this, stop posting here. Not just referring to you here, there are other people who are posting unhelpful messages here. The OP is trying to overcome a disorder, either try and support him or go somewhere else.


+2


----------



## helpless

*A Count*



Winterwalk said:


> How much laundry is it you have to do ?


Winterwalk, I counted the total number of items I have laundered over the past 3 Sundays, and it is 38.

Counting all of my clothes would be a very tough task indeed, since I have 2 closets, one in the entrance hall, and one in the bathroom, plus a lot of clothes on an old fashioned brass hatrack.

I think I probably have too many clothes, and if I had only a limited number of clothes, I would probably be more motivated to do more laundry.

In addition to clothes, there are also bath mats, bath towels, bed sheets, and what else?

Just looking at all these items that are not clothes that I wear it is overwheming to think of washing all of them, as well as my too many clothes.

I will continue reporting on how many itmes of laundry that I do each week, and adding up the totals.


----------



## helpless

Today, I showered and used the dandruff shampoo, as usual.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the Post*



H i said:


> Typically you'd want to use it for 3-4 weeks straight and then use it every so often to maintain non-dandruff etc. Also, it is recommended that you switch anti dandruff type shampoos every month to prevent your body from gaining immunity. Switching from Nizoral, heads and shoulders, and blue are recommended; however, if you don't experience it dandruff after you successfully go 3-4 weeks of shampooing and you do it 1-2 times a week after that with no problems then there is no need to rotate types.


Thanks for the post, H i. The shampoo I am now using has Pyrithione zinc 1% as its active ingrediant.

I also have a bottle of Selsun Blue I bought years ago, but that was for Tinea Versicolor, not for dandruff.


----------



## purechaos

helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, H i. The shampoo I am now using has Pyrithione zinc 1% as its active ingrediant.
> 
> I also have a bottle of Selsun Blue I bought years ago, but that was for Tinea Versicolor, not for dandruff.


 You ever use the dandruff shampoo that includes conditioner, works for the scalp issue but it always makes my hair feel weird. I always have to bounce back and forth between shampoos and conditioners.

I've also used to "dry" shampoo sprays. Have you?


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

What kind of stuff have you heard from people who noticed your smell and bad hygiene?


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

Bump. Why won't you answer the question?


----------



## Skeletra

Maybe it's not a comfortable question to answer for someone who has issues with this?

I can't shower every day because I react to most soaps, and I loathe the smell of the neutral soaps. My skin dries up way too much. I shower every other day. As a teen I'd miss some, making it 3 days with no showering every now and then and I got so much bullied for that. Personally. I would not want to recall what kind of things they said.
It's in the past where it belongs.

I don't want to put words in OP's mouth, but he has the right to not answer if he doesn't feel like it, it is his therapeutic journal after all and I personally don't think you should _demand_ an answer!

(really sorry if this offends anyone)


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

I'm not sure how much of an involuntary issue it is. He already said himself he refuses to wear deodorant and wash his clothes.


----------



## helpless

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> Bump. Why won't you answer the question?


OK, Half The Man I Used To Be.

I have not answered your question yet, because of my Net time being so limited.

I have given a specific example of someone who did mention my "personal hygeine," and will direct you to it as soon as I can.

I first had to find that post, and I discovered that I repeated that story in another post.

To do this, I had to read every post from the start of this thread to the present one.

I'll start answering you question in that people complaining about my perspiration odor started with my brother, the most adamant and emphatic about it, followed a close second by my mother, although my father never seemed to be bothered by it.

Family members talking about my "personal hygeine" wasn't the mortifying, horrifying experience it was with those people outside of the family.

The first time with people outside of the family was when my father relayed to me that a man had told him that helpless smells bad.

I will say that in re-reading all the posts to this thread, I am very gratified with the postivie response it has gotten from other SAS/SP members who say that the thread has been useful and helpful to them.

And, I can also see some very beneficial and positive change in my own life over the past 4 years.

I no longer go for weeks, a week, or even more than a day, without showering, as I reported at the start of this thread, and dont' think that I will continue to post when I do or don't shower on certain days.

My main concern is keeping up my good habit of doing laundry on a frequent and regular basis.

I think a part of my laundry problem has been that I simply have too many clothes, and if I had fewer clothes keeping up good laundry habits will be much easier.


----------



## AngelClare

helpless said:


> And, I can also see some very beneficial and positive change in my own life over the past 4 years.


I'm really glad to hear you're doing better. I read the OP and saw that it was 4 years ago. I was surprised to see 37 pages in this thread. I went to the end and was pleasantly surprised that you're doing better. You sounded so...depressed...in your OP.


----------



## helpless

AngelClare said:


> I'm really glad to hear you're doing better. I read the OP and saw that it was 4 years ago. I was surprised to see 37 pages in this thread. I went to the end and was pleasantly surprised that you're doing better. You sounded so...depressed...in your OP.


AngelClare:

Thanks for the post.

I am not now having the feeling I described earlier in the thread, of not liking the thought of water on my body, and I haven't had that feeling in so long, I cannot guess how long it's been.

There has definitely been an improvement in my life since starting this thread, and if I had not started the thread, I might not be able to see that a change has taken place.

Right now, I need to work hard on keeping up brushing my teeth at least once, and hopefully twice a day.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday was the first time in recent memory that I skipped a day showering.

Today, back to showering, and also shampooing, again.


----------



## helpless

Rigth now, one of the hardest things for me to do, is to brush my teeth twice a day, which I have been advised to do, due to my gum disease.

It is just such a hard chore to floss my teeth, that after doing it, I just feel too tired to brush my teeth, and often don't do so until the next morning, after flossing the night before.

Also, I skip brusing and flossing even one time.

I want to get to brushing my teeth twice a day, and have even thought of keeping a log book as a motivator.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

good man. keep doing it but keep in mind that you might need to go to a dentist 1 day


----------



## zach87

when i feel down, showing and grooming always helps me feel a little better. but i guess someone people feel so down they can't be bothered. 

is your bathroom clean?

if you have a dirty bathroom and you feel depressed, you are less likely to feel clean and refreshed after a shower and grooming. 

if you are nervous about going to salons or barbers just learn how to cut your own hair. when i was a child parents took me to the barber. but when i got older i was supposed to take myself and i let about 2 years go by without getting a haircut because i really dreaded going to the barber. people thought my long hair was some kind of fashion statement.

but in the middle of college i realized that i could just buy the supplies and do all of the hair grooming i needed for myself at home.

i was motivated to start cutting my own hair because i was a science major in college and i had a lot of chemistry labs. one day another student made a comment about my appearance by saying that i should not be allowed to work in a lab with hair like that. i also had a lot of professors who avoided me and didn't like teaching me for the same reason but they weren't allowed to discriminate based on appearance. but eventually i got the point, shaved and cut my own hair.

one of the first responses from a teacher i remember is, "wow, i can really see your face now!".


----------



## helpless

Long time updating this one.

Yesterday, I think I didn't shower.

Was in a hurry to start my workday, 20 miles to the north, and decided to take a break on the way back, and shower, before going to my support group, and another work assignment.

Or, did I reverse that decision, and shower anyway before going to my morning work assignment?

Not absoultely certain, so I'll say it's possible that I didn't shower yesterday.

I remember on the way to the afternoon work assignment and support group meeting, 
thinking I needed to stop by the shack and thinking what it was. Was it that I didnt' shower last morning?

Snice I couldn't smell any perspiration odor on myself, I decided that even if I had nto showered yesterday morning that I would not take the time to stop by my shack and shower.

Today, I still couldn't smell any perspiration odor on myself, and was tempted not to shower, for what might have been my second day, but made myself shower, and also put on a freshly laundered shirt, and of course my deoderant.

So, any tendency to once again become lax about showering, and wearing clean clothes, was nipped in the bud, as Barney Fife would say on the old Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## ALWAYSLate

I suffer similar habits like the OP, but only because I treat bathing as low ranking thing to do and I always seem to run out of time that I skip bathing too much. I bathe usually every 3 to 4 days when I mean to do it everyother day. I don't like to bathe everyday I use to do that and if im not doing enough dirty or sweat inducing activities there is no point to me to bathing daily. I also find that after not bathing for awhile up to like 3-4 days there is a greater reward after I do because there is a positive clean feeling I get, like bathing actually felt productive and necessary. If I bathe daily I don't get that and my skin starts dry up and get flaky.


----------



## Serephina

It's a long time since I read through this thread, so apologies if I am repeating myself or saying something that has already been mentioned. 

On the days when you guys aren't showering or having a bath, what's to stop you washing the smelliest bits at the bathroom sink? There's absolutely no need to wash every single square inch of your body every day! Unless, of course, the weather is very hot or you have a job that makes you dirty/sweaty. BUT, the places that DO tend to smell DO need to be washed every day, preferably at both ends of the day.

If you honestly haven't got the energy to do that, then try using wet wipes ..... just grab a couple and run them under your arms etc. I buy the ones meant for babies' bums because they are a lot cheaper! 

Cleaning some parts of yourself every day is very important for your self esteem and to keep your interactions with others smooth!


----------



## Noca

helpless said:


> Rigth now, one of the hardest things for me to do, is to brush my teeth twice a day, which I have been advised to do, due to my gum disease.
> 
> It is just such a hard chore to floss my teeth, that after doing it, I just feel too tired to brush my teeth, and often don't do so until the next morning, after flossing the night before.
> 
> Also, I skip brusing and flossing even one time.
> 
> I want to get to brushing my teeth twice a day, and have even thought of keeping a log book as a motivator.


Try and buy floss sticks from the dollar store, it makes flossing a lot less effort.


----------



## helpless

ALWAYSLate said:


> I suffer similar habits like the OP, but only because I treat bathing as low ranking thing to do and I always seem to run out of time that I skip bathing too much. I bathe usually every 3 to 4 days when I mean to do it everyother day. I don't like to bathe everyday I use to do that and if im not doing enough dirty or sweat inducing activities there is no point to me to bathing daily. I also find that after not bathing for awhile up to like 3-4 days there is a greater reward after I do because there is a positive clean feeling I get, like bathing actually felt productive and necessary. If I bathe daily I don't get that and my skin starts dry up and get flaky.


ALWAYSlate, I have tried that in the past with the cannister wipes that are supposedly intended for disinfecting the hands.

Not sure if I have any left or not.


----------



## helpless

Noca said:


> Try and buy floss sticks from the dollar store, it makes flossing a lot less effort.


Noca, I dont' need to buy any of those floss sticks.

You know why?

One of my friends gave me a package of them, and I love them, and have been using them!

My friends give me toothbrushes, toothpaste, the previously mentioned dandruff shampoo, soap, and other such stuff.

I'm not in the least bit insulted by such gifts and am very glad to get them.

One of those friends and I frequently discuss getting rid of dandruff, and it doesn't bother me at all.

I'm glad I can discuss these things with people I see in person as well as here on the board.

What does bother me, tho, is the people who tell me that other people have been talking about my "personal hygeine."

It hasn't happened in probably three years or so now. I can check the previous posts and find the exact date.

When that happens, my relationships with those people are never the same again. I look avoid them as much as possible, and when I can't avoid being around them, I avoid making eye contact, and speak to them only when I cannot avoid it.

I've never once had any of those who have told me that others were talking about my "personal hygeine" to do a follow-up, and tell me that the complaints have stopped, and compliment me on getting the problem solved.


----------



## helpless

Didn't shower yesterday, but did shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

*Friday, September 26, 2014*

Did shower this morning, and put on a freshly perspiration free shirt.


----------



## helpless

Did not shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

*Monday, September 29, 2014*

After skipping two days, did shower and shampoo this morning, or early afternoon.


----------



## helpless

Showered today, as usual.


----------



## helpless

Last week, I went three straight days without showering, Friday, Saturday & Sunday, so that 3 day lapse, the longest in long time actually extended into this week

By Saturday, I knew that I had perspiration odor, but the stress and strain of this job I work at just made me skip showering awhile.

Can't remember if I again skipped any days since Monday of this week, but did shower today, and still have a backlog of freshly laundered clothes to wear.


----------



## helpless

On my way to a full day's strenuous work!

Gotta get to it as soon as possible, so no shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

Showered this morning after skipping yesterday.


----------



## Japan

that's exactly why i cut my hair so i didn't really need to take care of it. not like i did before, it only made it more obvious that i didn't


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Japan.

I did shower this morning.

I also trimmed by beard, which was getting a bit too long, yesterday.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

Did not shower this morning, because I was in a hurry to begin my work day, and can smell perspiration odor on myself.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning, and yesterday I trimmed my beard some more.


----------



## NervousPuppy

What work do you do, since you do not shower everyday?


----------



## NervousPuppy

Do you have other anxiety issues like ocd and bdd?


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

Hi helpless,

This thread really has inspired me. It is more wonderful than I can put into words that you're using a thread like this to help fight one of the things that depression makes it difficult for you to do. I remember when I was too depressed to do basic hygiene stuff. It really was awful. My main problem was always with waking up in the morning, though. It still is. Maybe I should make a thread that's similar to this one. A "did I wake up on time today" thread. It might help support people who, like me, use sleep as a way of coping.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the 2 posts*



NervousPuppy said:


> Do you have other anxiety issues like ocd and bdd?


Thanks for the 2 posts NervousPuppy.

I work as a computer data collector, travelling a good bit, to different stores, so I don't really spend much time getting too close to people.

I can't remember what bdd is, so I can't tell you if I have it.

I am an OCD, but as Cousin Chalmers told me, as long as that drive can be used to accomplish constructive thngs, it is not a bad thing to have.

Sometimes i have been OCD doing things that weren't worth doing, but remembering the words of my cousin, I usually realize what I am doing and apply my OC drive to more worthwhile things, so I don't really consider it a disorder or a problem.


----------



## helpless

spiritsshinethrough said:


> Hi helpless,
> 
> This thread really has inspired me. It is more wonderful than I can put into words that you're using a thread like this to help fight one of the things that depression makes it difficult for you to do. I remember when I was too depressed to do basic hygiene stuff. It really was awful. My main problem was always with waking up in the morning, though. It still is. Maybe I should make a thread that's similar to this one. A "did I wake up on time today" thread. It might help support people who, like me, use sleep as a way of coping.


Thanks for the kind words, spiritsshinethrough.

Glad my thread has inspired you to consider doing a similar thread of your own.

Yes, my doing this thread, does help me to better keep up my showerinig, and other good habits.

Getting up in the morning is another problem many of us have, and if you do start your thread, I could give some input of my dealing with that problem in my own life.


----------



## helpless

No shower today, due to being in such a hurry to get to work.


----------



## helpless

I skipped showering yesterday, but did shower this morning, and also shampooed, which I am very glad that I did.

I have been neglecting shampooing lately, so I need to get back to shampooing more frequently as I have done in the past.


----------



## helpless

Didn't shower this morning, because of the pressures of getting to work early today.

Not worried that I will relapse into the lack of showering state that I was in when I started this thread, tho, since, I still do shower after skipping a day or two now.

I can confidently say that I will not relapse into going a whole week without showering.

At least as long as I am physically well.


----------



## helpless

*Sun-Wed this week*

Didn't shower Sun, Mon & Tues of this week, but did shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the Post*



Keith said:


> Good job so far, keep trying  It can be tough to get motivated It'll get easier though.


Thanks for the post, Keith.

Those are great quotations in your signature.


----------



## helpless

Showered yesterday, although I didn't go anywhere to speak of.

Have got a driving on eggshells 65 mile road trip to work today, on extremely crowded highways with stop and go traffice bottlenecks at some intersections.

With this ahead of me, just didn't want to take the time to shower.

Despite the out of town ordeal for 2 days of this week, still might have more free time, than in recent days, and hope to do some much needed and much neglected laundry.

Someone gave me a big bag of good smelling, freshly laundered clothes that fit me well, so I have not really had to do any laundry lately, but now, I have used up that big bag of clothes, and gotten perspiration odor on all of them, so I need to get back to some heavy loads of laundry.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

*Wednesday, November 19, 2011*

In a hurry to get to work, so no shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning. Started to shampoo also, but changed my mind and didn't do so.


----------



## helpless

Have not showered so far today. Can't smell any perspiration odor on myself, although I suppose that could change as things warm up.

Am planning to go to my support group tonight, and am thinking of possibly showering before going there if I do smell any p.o. on myself later in the day.


----------



## Zack

The Holy Trinity of washing is: butt, armpits and hair. You can wash these in a basin each day and then you'll never need to shower EVER again. Arms don't need washing. Legs don't need washing. Feet once in a while. Backs don't need washing. The trunk doesn't need washing save the armpits. Washing is overrated and a waste of resources. Even the butt can be skipped for a few days. Hair and armpits are the King and the Queen of the bathroom.


----------



## helpless

Zack said:


> The Holy Trinity of washing is: butt, armpits and hair. You can wash these in a basin each day and then you'll never need to shower EVER again. Arms don't need washing. Legs don't need washing. Feet once in a while. Backs don't need washing. The trunk doesn't need washing save the armpits. Washing is overrated and a waste of resources. Even the butt can be skipped for a few days. Hair and armpits are the King and the Queen of the bathroom.


Thanks for the post, Zack.

I like your signature. I am surprised that anyone here or anywhere to speak of, remembers 1963 and Mandy Rice-Davies!


----------



## helpless

Yesterday I did not shower before going to my support group, and was a bit worried being around people.

So far, I have not showered today but am considering it, because I might want to be around people today.

Reason I have skipped showering more lately, is the cold weather and the heat pump in my shack not working.


----------



## helpless

Although I have limited time online, due to all the pressures of my job, now that I am online, I don't really feel like typing, and cant' think of anything to say to my Net friends.

So, I'm getting offline after this post, and am going to take a shower, then get out of the shack, and see some of my friends, knowing that I have washed off any perspiration odor that I might have had.


----------



## Zack

helpless said:


> Although I have limited time online, due to all the pressures of my job, *now that I am online, I don't really feel like typing, and cant' think of anything to say* to my Net friends.


How about updating us on today's showering status?


----------



## helpless

Zack said:


> How about updating us on today's showering status?


Zack-

Thanks for the post. I did take a shower Saturday afternoon and also splash on some Brut cologne, before going to see some of my friends.

I haven't noticed any p.o. on myself, even tho I did not shower yesterday, and so far have not showered today.


----------



## helpless

I did shower and shampoo this morning, and am very glad that I did both.


----------



## Lisa

This has got to be one of the longest running threads on the board.

I am often not around for months. Every time I come back this thread is still here. 

Good to see that you are doing well, helpless. And good for you that this thread is now running on its 39th page! :lol Keep up the good work!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Lisa. And best wishes to you, also.


----------



## helpless

Saturday of last week, I did not shower in the morning, but did shower in the afternoon before being around some friends.

Sunday, I skipped showering, but today, I did shower this morning.


----------



## eveningbat

Zack said:


> The Holy Trinity of washing is: butt, armpits and hair. You can wash these in a basin each day and then you'll never need to shower EVER again. Arms don't need washing. Legs don't need washing. Feet once in a while. Backs don't need washing. The trunk doesn't need washing save the armpits. Washing is overrated and a waste of resources. Even the butt can be skipped for a few days. Hair and armpits are the King and the Queen of the bathroom.


Everything needs washing. The skin discharges various stuff that gets accumulated there, you don't need it.


----------



## Dre12

Why not just have a shower everyday?


----------



## TheoBobTing

Dre12 said:


> Why not just have a shower everyday?


Major depression.


----------



## michaelwyatt260

I applaud you! 
I know it might seem insignificant but trust me; it's the small things that make the difference. I know this advice is generic and over used but I find it so truthful, and that's to take each day as it comes. One day at a time. So, you took a shower today and that's a huge improvement! Now, continue taking showers daily. (or regularly at least) 
See? That's a step in the right direction. 
Personally, the NEXT step would be some mild exercise daily.
Then - you could work on your nutrition 
(but don't worry about any of that right now just continue taking those showers!) 
I'm proud of you man.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the Reply*



michaelwyatt260 said:


> I applaud you!
> I know it might seem insignificant but trust me; it's the small things that make the difference. I know this advice is generic and over used but I find it so truthful, and that's to take each day as it comes. One day at a time. So, you took a shower today and that's a huge improvement! Now, continue taking showers daily. (or regularly at least)
> See? That's a step in the right direction.
> Personally, the NEXT step would be some mild exercise daily.
> Then - you could work on your nutrition
> (but don't worry about any of that right now just continue taking those showers!)
> I'm proud of you man.


Thanks for the reply.

I didn't shower yesterday, not quite sure why, but I did shower today.

My job is the most, first and foremost, and most overwhelming thing in my life.

I have so manay things I would do to improve my living conditions if I did not have to work.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I showered this afternoon. I'm glad I did, I felt pretty grungy this morning, ick!


----------



## shrinkingviolet218

Sometimes you need to do things from the outside in instead of the other way around to get yourself moving in the right direction. Its kind of like faking it until you make it - if you wait till feel good to do anything you'll never do anything because depression only gets worse with time. Kudos to you for making that first step, I really think that if you keep treating yourself well (little by little) you'll end up feeling soooo much better. 



.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning, and am glad that I did.

I have not washed any dishes in several weeks, and keep putting that task off, although I have cleaned out my refrigerator, which had probably several weeks or a month of blackened, hardened bananna peels in it.

Also cleaned out the kitchen counter, which was so cluttered with stuff, it was entriely covered from view.


----------



## Zack

helpless said:


> I did shower this morning, and am glad that I did.
> 
> I have not washed any dishes in several weeks, and keep putting that task off, although I have cleaned out my refrigerator, which had probably several weeks or a month of blackened, hardened bananna peels in it.
> 
> Also cleaned out the kitchen counter, which was so cluttered with stuff, it was entriely covered from view.


Wow! Great stuff!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Zack.

After my last post, I did wash all of the dishes.

Also, after a long time of neglect, got out my hard contact lenses to see if I could still wear them.

Put both of them (one, dark green the other one, not so dark green), and then took them out.

Am going to give them a good cleaning later tonight after work.

I also went by the optometrist office, and checked on their fees, and an exam that will get me prescriptions for eyeglasses, soft and hard contact lenese(after finding out if I can still wear contacts), is reasonably priced.

After cleaning the lenses, I will try to keep them in for maybe a half hour or an hour, if possible.

I have so seldom worn my contacts over the past 10 years, that today when I put them in, it was like the first time the optometrist did so himself, more years ago than I'd care to admit.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies, everybody.

Did not shower this morning, but plan to do so after work, and before I go to my support group tonight.

I also am now wearing one hard contact lens.

Because of living such a hectic life, I have about given up wearing the hard contact lenses for the past 10 years.

It's now 12:40 AM EST.

The wearing schedule for hard contact lens beginners is (or, was) 3 hours of wear, one hour break, then three more hours of wear, gradually going up to longer wearing times over how long, I forget.

I want to have some recent experience with again wearing my hard lenses before I make my optometrist appointment, so I can have something on record to tell him (or her? can't remember if I have seen a woman optometrist at that particular office or not).

So, I should take the lens (right eye only) out at 2:00 PM.

Hope I can keep this up.

I have neglected so many things in my life, due to "work," but I'm glad that I am making small steps in the right direction, and that other readers of ths thread are doing the same thing also.


----------



## Zack

I shower in the evening to remove filth.


----------



## helpless

Was so rushed yesterday that I didn't get to shower before going to my support group, but did shower this morning.

Also, put in one hard contact lens this morning and am still wearing it now.

Only the right eye so far, since the left eye is more senstive to the contacts, but I do plan to start using a lens in the left eye eventually.

Things are going OK with the right eye.


----------



## helpless

*Monday, December 8, 2014*

I did shower this morning.


----------



## harry26

when you have changed shampoo it also reason for your dandruff.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, harry26. I need to get back to more frequent shampooing.

I did shower this morning, after skipping a day or two.


----------



## helpless

I did shower today.


----------



## DeafBoy36

I'm on opposite side. I haven't had a beard in twenty years, so I decided to stop shaving and actually liked the beard I have developed. It's a NICE break from shaving, as long as it's done in moderation.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, DeafBoy36.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning, after skipping yesterday.

Got a permanent shower curtain rod and mounting brackets so I can finally take down that inadequate, and unsatisfactory spring loaded curtain rod.


----------



## helpless

Below is a link to a workplace safe, chaste u-tube interview titled "Tyler In The Shower."






I can't make out much of what Tyler and the Interviewer are saying, but I know that the closed captions are very innacurate.

I just wonder if any of you other SASers can understand the dialog in the interview?


----------



## helpless

I showered and shampooed this morning, and am very glad that I did.

Also, I am making good progress on getting the permanent shower curtain rod installed.


----------



## thevenacava

You've been making so much progress, keep it up. I was just scanning through this thread, and it's really awesome to see how you're getting back into healthy habits. Good for you!


----------



## helpless

thevenacava said:


> You've been making so much progress, keep it up. I was just scanning through this thread, and it's really awesome to see how you're getting back into healthy habits. Good for you!


 Thanks for the kind words, thevenacava.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

Many times, I have taken a path to this thread via a a yahoo search typing in, "took a shower today."

I was surprised to see so many links to shower videos posted to u-tube.

Here is a link to a nice, chaste, workplace safe shower video, titled, "Shower time," made by a student film maker.






No problem with needing accurate closed captions, becuase there is no dialog.

Just a great music track, which a lot of the u-tube viewers have commented on liking.

Anyone here able to ID just what type of music is, and what the instrumental composition is titled?


----------



## helpless

I did take a shower today and yesterday.


----------



## helpless

Showered again today.


----------



## helpless

Did not shower today.


----------



## Wren611

helpless said:


> Did not shower today.


Just wanted to say that I can 100% relate with the struggle you've gone through maintaining your hygiene. I've had this problem for 10 years. It started from a breakdown I had when I was 17 where I didn't wash, change clothing, wash my hair, and barely brushed my teeth for about 3 months. Although I haven't been that bad since, I've often dipped back into old habits, putting things off, feeling unmotivated, and not caring. I've retrained my way of thinking in the past year or so to begin washing with a flannel once or twice a day if I don't feel up to having a full shower or bath, same with changing my clothes, washing my hair and brushing my teeth, as I now feel a bit OCD if I don't do it.

I've always been ashamed to talk about it.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the post*

Thanks for the post, Wren611

Glad you appreciate this thread, and have been able to keep up good habits.


----------



## helpless

Today, I showered, shampooed, and also brushed my teeth.


----------



## helpless

Did not shower or brush my teeth this moring, and didn't eat any breakfast either.


----------



## imwiththedj

I shower everyday. It's nice being clean and taking care of yourself. Keep it up, mate


----------



## Kevin001

Is the post for real? Struggling with good hygiene has to suck. I'm glad you are making progress.


----------



## roseblood

Kevin001 said:


> Is the post for real? Struggling with good hygiene has to suck. I'm glad you are making progress.


It's very common thing with clinical depression!

We're really proud of you op


----------



## helpless

Showered, shampooed, and flossed and brushed my teeth this morning, and feel a lot of motivation to get other things done today.

Good start to the day.


----------



## helpless

roseblood, thanks for the kind words to the op(myself) and for caring about transgenders and black lives.

This morning, I showered, but my industrial strength dandruff shampoo had finally run out, so I just washed my hair with soap.


----------



## Fat Man

helpless said:


> roseblood, thanks for the kind words to the op(myself) and for caring about transgenders and black lives.
> 
> This morning, I showered, but my industrial strength dandruff shampoo had finally run out, so I just washed my hair with soap.


That's good to hear, does showering still make you feel motivated?


----------



## Transistor

Is not taking showers something usual for SA people? I also take a shower only like once a week if not more, and thats only because my family starts to say i smell unbarable...if i lived alone i think i would take a shower once a month...god im ****ed up.


----------



## rubyruby

You should try making the water colder just before you get out of the shower. And make the water to rinse your hair ice cold. You'll feel reAlly refreshed.


----------



## CWe

That's good!

Keep it up


----------



## Ellazona

So it's since showering and shaving isn't helping your SA you feel like it's unnecessary ? Well it's not going to cure your SA but all these little things are very important in order to get better and feeling well


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

helpless said:


> Update?


Hey helpless. This thread wasn't on the front page anymore, so I wanted to bump it, and also tell you I hope you're doing well. 

I pulled an all-nighter by accident last night. Couldn't sleep. I think I'll finally start the "what time did you wake up today" thread I thought about starting a while back.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for bumping the thread to the top, spiritsshinethrough.

This morning, I showered. The What Time Did You Wake Up today thread, is a good idea.


----------



## helpless

*Just Checked Your List*



spiritsshinethrough said:


> Hey helpless. This thread wasn't on the front page anymore, so I wanted to bump it, and also tell you I hope you're doing well.
> 
> I pulled an all-nighter by accident last night. Couldn't sleep. I think I'll finally start the "what time did you wake up today" thread I thought about starting a while back.


Just checked your list of of posts that you started and didn't see "what time did you wake up today?"

Maybe you're like me, a procrastinator. But, sometimes, after planning to do something and procrastinating for awhile, I actually do what I had planned to do.

Hope it's the same with you about the what time did you wake up today thread.


----------



## helpless

So far, I have not showered today, although I have shampooed in additon to showering one day this week, despite having no heat in my shack, and being in the midst of a very cold spell (the coldest in my area since 1950, accordinig to today's newspaper.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

helpless said:


> Just checked your list of of posts that you started and didn't see "what time did you wake up today?"
> 
> Maybe you're like me, a procrastinator. But, sometimes, after planning to do something and procrastinating for awhile, I actually do what I had planned to do.
> 
> Hope it's the same with you about the what time did you wake up today thread.


Yes, that is what happened.  I did procrastinate, but I've started it now. Here.


----------



## helpless

I did shower this morning, after skipping two days.

It's still cold and the weather forecast is for more cold for the present, but I did have enough warm water that I was able to shower. (I probably mentioned before, that with so little income, I don't keep the hot water heater turned on 24/7).


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

helpless said:


> I did shower this morning, after skipping two days.
> 
> It's still cold and the weather forecast is for more cold for the present, but I did have enough warm water that I was able to shower. (I probably mentioned before, that with so little income, I don't keep the hot water heater turned on 24/7).


I've read a bunch of studies saying that cold showers help with depression. If you already have trouble making yourself shower, making the experience even more unpleasant might be a bad idea, but some people feel really wonderful after a cold shower, and it would save you money. Perhaps it's worth a try?


----------



## helpless

I have known some people who have taken cold showers in the winter and claimed that it was beneficial and prevented colds.

I have never tried it, and don't think I will give it a try.


----------



## helpless

This morning I showerd and shampood with the strong dandruff shampoo.

I also, before showering, but my beard that had gotten way too long, and am more satisifed not having the beard & mustache hair getting into my mouth when I eat (that was a problem that the famous hermit Howard Robard Hughes of Hughes Aircraft and TWA Airlines, was reported to have had.

He sometimes went years without having his barber trim his beard, or cut his hair, the times between those haircuts and beard trimming having only minor mustache trimming for the problem with eating.


----------



## helpless

*A Major Step*

Although I have not showered so far today, I did this morning, take a Major Step toward solving the problem of that frequently coming loose spring loaded shower curtain rod.

I put in the screw anchors and tightened the screws for one mounting bracket for a permanently installed curtain rod.

I don't know why I procrastinated to take that Major Step toward solving my problem, but I did, and I'm so glad.

Once I get it properly lined up, and in position with the bracket I installed today, as well as being sure that the curatin rod will be level, I will then install the second mounting bracket, and the permanent shower curtain rod itself.

This has really brightened up the day for me, and given me motivation to stop procrastinating and do other things that I have also been neglecting.


----------



## Zack

I'm gonna shower now. Wish me luck!


----------



## Zack

In a Lonely Place said:


> Don't forget your pouff


Thanks for reminding me. I'll see if he's up yet.


----------



## helpless

*Brut cologne*



helpless said:


> Thanks for the post, AceP.
> 
> I did put on my Brut cologne after I left my house.
> 
> I have, for many years, kept a bottle of Brut in the drink port of the console between the front bucket seats of my car.


Well, I don't have that bottle of Brut cologne in my car. At least for the present, and until I get some more.

I was in a wreck, my car totalled, and I went to the storage yard where the car was being kept, to get what posessions I most needed from the car, since there was more in it than I could practically store until I got another car.

Sad to say, I forgot to get the Brut cologne, despite it's being in the drink holder between the two front bucket seats.

Sometimes, we overlook the obvious, I suppose.

It's especially sad, because it wasn't a near-empty bottle, and it still had a fair amount of cologne left in it.

Oh, well, none of us us perfect, and we can't remember everything, but I know that I will eventully get another bottle of Brut cologne, put it in the drink holder of the bucket seats in the car I now have, and All will be back to normal in my car.

But, for the present, I really do miss that bottle of Brut cologne in my car.


----------



## helpless

Not much to say for now. I am still showering regularly and have made some progress on putting in a permanent shower curtain.

Just need to drill one more hole for the fourth screw,and get the rod positioned level.

I have also recently started using Sensodyne toothpaste, and try to floss and brush my teeth as often as I can, although it's really hard staying on the straight and narrow on those chores.


----------



## andy1984

i'm not taking a shower this morning. feel so dirty


----------



## JDW

I'm taking a shower tomorrow.


----------



## Winterwalk

helpless said:


> Well, I don't have that bottle of Brut cologne in my car. At least for the present, and until I get some more.
> 
> I was in a wreck, my car totalled, and I went to the storage yard where the car was being kept, to get what posessions I most needed from the car, since there was more in it than I could practically store until I got another car.
> 
> Sad to say, I forgot to get the Brut cologne, despite it's being in the drink holder between the two front bucket seats.
> 
> Sometimes, we overlook the obvious, I suppose.
> 
> It's especially sad, because it wasn't a near-empty bottle, and it still had a fair amount of cologne left in it.
> 
> Oh, well, none of us us perfect, and we can't remember everything, but I know that I will eventully get another bottle of Brut cologne, put it in the drink holder of the bucket seats in the car I now have, and All will be back to normal in my car.
> 
> But, for the present, I really do miss that bottle of Brut cologne in my car.


You were in a car accident ? Are you OK ?


----------



## helpless

*Smoke Detector*



helpless said:


> Don't remember how many times I showered on Jan 3-6, but probably skipped at least 3 days: Sat of last week, and Sun-Mon of this week.
> 
> Resumed my good habits this morning, flossing & brushing my teeth after skipping a day or 2.
> 
> Was planning to shampoo as well as shower, but with my heat pump not working, and outside temperatures in the teens, just showered.
> 
> And, a First Time Ever for me-
> 
> While showering-
> 
> THE SMOKE DETECTER ALARM SOUNDED!
> 
> Towelled myself off and looked, around, and didn't see or smell any smoke, in or outside of my apartment.
> 
> Decided false alarm could have been caused by going dad 9 volt battery, which I took out of the unit.
> 
> Hope the smoke wasn't of the beyond human smell and sight type, and that when I get back from work today don't find the building burned down.


So, here is the post on the smoke detector going off while I was in the shower, a false alarm. It apparently went off because the battery was weak.

That was on January 7, 2014, and I finally put the new battery in it on May 12, 2015, slightly over 16 months later.

I mentioned it to one of my neighbors, who has had no working smoke detector in his apartment for how long?

Glad I did get the new battery into the smoke detector, though.

I found the post quoted above, by going thru this thread, page after page.

I did a search for the thread, with the obvious key words being "smoke detector," but couldn't find it, with several different phrases with "smoke detector."


----------



## helpless

Winterwalk said:


> You were in a car accident ? Are you OK ?


Thanks for the post, Winterwalk.

Yes, I was in a car wreck. I was going straight on the highway, and someone making a left turn into the highway from a residential section turned in front of my car and it was impossible for me to stop my car.

The driver admitted liability.

I was mashed by the seat belt and the air bag, went to hospital emergency room, and was given a diagnosis of blut chest trauma.

I was in very bad pain for about two weeks, the accident being on March 8, and the pain has for the most part faded away, although not entirely.


----------



## helpless

Last night, I did a final check ofthe levelling, and put in the fourth and final screw anchor and screw, so my fixed shower curtain rod is now installed, and in use.

It's great not having to stop and pull each indivicual hoop over the bulge of the two sized telescoping rod parts.

Now, I can quickly and smoothly push the curtain from one side of the shower to the other.

Now, to get rid of the mildew on the shower wall!

I've got a full bottle of Tilex Mildew remover, but the label has deteriorated from dampness, and I can't read all of the instructions.

Will try to remember to read the label in a supermarket.

Meanwhile, have any of you other SA-SPers had experience with Tilex Mildew Remover?

This bottle might be from the 1990s.

I suppose I'll find out if it still works like it should, and if it doesn't, get a fresh bottle.


----------



## helpless

Last night, I used Tilex Mildew Remover on the shower curtain, and was amazed at how it did remove the mildew.

If only I had read the instructions and used it years ago, before so many other shower curtains became runined beyond salvaging.


----------



## helpless

I now need to make another improvement to my bath tub shower stall wall.

The round white plastic brackets which hold the washrag pipe in place, were put onto the pipe, but never installed to hold the pipe firmly in place.

I tried to fix that, pulling off what looked to me like some pieces of plastic on the bottom, but maybe those 2 pieces of plastic were there to serve some purpose, and I should have kept them.

I can't get the wash rag pipe firmly in place. 

The tabs on the top of the plastic brackets don't have enough room between the rim of the plastic and the tabs, unless I stretch them a lot, and with no tabs on the bottom they are still loose.

I probably need to get a photo of these parts, since I don't know the exact terminology to use in describing them.

I've been to a hardware store where they didn't have the right brackets, and told me to go to a plumbin supply store, who didn't have them, either.

I get the impression that a lot of plumbing fixtures and accessories are very unique, and are made one and only time, then new models made, so there aren't really any replacement parts made, with only the accessories and parts for the first installation, and no replacement parts.

It is so annoying and I have encountered this situation over and over again in my experience with plumbing fixtures.


----------



## helpless

I need to do some work on the bathroom sink faucets, but keep procrastinating.

I did take a shower this morning.


----------



## helpless

This once very successful thread has just about died, as have all of the other threads that I have started.

It is very rare that I might skip showering for a day.

So rare, in fact, that I don't remember when the last time was.

To me, showering every day is such an established part of my life now, that I can't think of ever skipping a day showering.


----------



## SwtSurrender

I feel better after showering, like ahhh...


----------



## Kanova

What even is this thread?


----------



## helpless

I'm still showering every day, and can't remember the last time I did skip showering for a day.

Right now, I am concerned with my clothes. I have enough clothes, that keeping the ones that need laundering awaw from the fresh ones, is becoming a problem. 

I have two closets, one so jam packed with clothes, it is about impossible to find anything, or even get the clothes loosened up enough to push the clothes on the hangers left or right.

Right now, I'm thinking of taking that old, telescoping, spring loaded shower curtain rod and putting it in my living room to accomodate all of the clothes that I take out of my main closet to loosen up the clothes in that closet.

About a month or so ago, I did get rid of a lot of clothes, but it was hardly a dent in the logjam.

I need to get rid of a lot of my clothes, many of which don't fit, and others which are worn to rags.

I think I should have a lot of empty space in my main clothes closet, and probably have a special closet for the ones awaiting laundering, or at least have the closet divided into two sections.

Also, I ahve about three duffell (?) bags, blue denim(?) bags with rope drawstrings, or draw ropes on them, all filled up with socks and underwear, taking up space and weighing down the closet rod.

When the bug spray man came by last month, for his twice yearly visit, he was going to spray in the clothes closet, but couldn't even get the doors open because it was so tighly packed with clothes.


----------



## Winterwalk

Good to hear that the showering is going so well.

As for clothes, I used to have a lot of clothes. When I realized I was only using maybe 30-40 % of them I gave away the rest to charity. It felt like a relief to have more space in the closets.


----------



## helpless

Winterwalk said:


> Good to hear that the showering is going so well.
> 
> As for clothes, I used to have a lot of clothes. When I realized I was only using maybe 30-40 % of them I gave away the rest to charity. It felt like a relief to have more space in the closets.


Thanks for the post Winterwalk. I have noticed some references here to the Northpond Hermit of Central Maine, and have recently done some reading on him.

So far I have not found any references to what kind of bathing he did.

Friends of the Fort Fisher Hermit tell of how they tried to get him to bathe, with little success.


----------



## helpless

Along with showering, I also shampooed this morning, for the first time in awhile. I have been neglecting shampooing lately, probably because I have not noticed any dandruff.

Even if I don't notice dandruff, it might better to shampoo more often.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday, Friday, I skipped showering for the first time in I can't remember how long.

I was in a hurry to get things done, and I didn't smell any perspiration odor on myself.

Today I did shower.

Probably on Monday I started smelliing perspiration odor on myself, and this continued thru Wednesday.

Because of this, I avoided being around people, and didn't go to places to see people that I knew, becasue they might smell it and talk about it.

Thursday, after showering, I put on some deoderant, for the first time in I can't remember how long, and also changed into a clean shirt.

Today, Saturday, I don't smell any perspiration odor on myself, in spite of skipping showering yesterday.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

helpless said:


> To me, showering every day is such an established part of my life now, that I can't think of ever skipping a day showering.


thats good! 

you realize that to just do that: it becomes as easy a routine as to wash everyday was when you had the routine of not washing


----------



## SummerRae

thanks for using up all the water m8. :cig


----------



## helpless

No repeat of last week's one day without showering.

Have continued showering every morning and applying deoderant, which so far has not irritated my underarms.

Can't smell any perspiration odor on myself or my clothes.


----------



## TNick

Make bathing/personal grooming/personal care a routine. Think of it like eating or drinking - even if you don't really want to, make it a part of your everyday life.I've found that building a basic routine, (personal care, daily exercise, good diet, etc.) goes a long way in reducing anxiety.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, TNick.

You mentioned exercise as a good habit to keep up. That reminded me that I need to start back my daily jogging.


----------



## helpless

In the past week or so, I have gone as long as two days without showering on an occasion or two.

First time for that in a long, long time.

I hope I am not slipping back into my old ways.


----------



## binckie

helpless said:


> In the past week or so, I have gone as long as two days without showering on an occasion or two.
> 
> First time for that in a long, long time.
> 
> I hope I am not slipping back into my old ways.


Just curious: you once did not shower for a long time? How come?
And did you go outside? I mean: must have been pretty smelly?


----------



## helpless

binckie said:


> Just curious: you once did not shower for a long time? How come?
> And did you go outside? I mean: must have been pretty smelly?


Yes, binckie, there were a few times in the past when I did not shower for fairly long periods of time.

The reasons were varied: sometimes I was too busy with all of the pressures of my life to take the time to shower.

And, other times, I just didn't like the idea of water on my body.

As I've been saying, recently, those days are now long gone, and I hope that they never recur again in my life.


----------



## Constellations

Pretty sure my hygiene is slowly deteriorating again.
But who cares, I no longer have to leave my room anymore


----------



## binckie

helpless said:


> Yes, binckie, there were a few times in the past when I did not shower for fairly long periods of time.
> 
> The reasons were varied: sometimes I was too busy with all of the pressures of my life to take the time to shower.
> 
> And, other times, I just didn't like the idea of water on my body.
> 
> As I've been saying, recently, those days are now long gone, and I hope that they never recur again in my life.


Not having time to shower? Wow, thats weird.
I actually hate to shower, but its needed. I just shower because you have to clean yourself, but I never take lots of time. So showering for me is something that has to go quick and efficient.


----------



## helpless

I usually don't spend much time showering, either, but I suppose that I don't even want to take a short amount of time away from what I view as more urgent things I have to do.


----------



## helpless

Glad to say that those 2 slips I have had recently of going a day or even two without showering have not caused me to relapse into the condition I was in when I started this thread. I'm back on the straight and narrow of showering every day now.


----------



## thet33g

How the fuc.k has this thread gone on so long?


----------



## Winterwalk

thet33g said:


> How the fuc.k has this thread gone on so long?


1. Helpless is an interesting person
2. People are curious about his showering issues
3. People wanted to help him


----------



## thet33g

Winterwalk said:


> 1. Helpless is an interesting person
> 2. People are curious about his showering issues
> 3. People wanted to help him


Sounds about right for 44 pages then mate. It's definitely a complicated topic that needs in depth discussions.


----------



## purechaos

I actually appreciate this thread. At the time of my lowest moments of my depression I couldn't even drag myself out of bed 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsaxena

ROFLOLMAO @ THIS THREAD!!! FYI, I shower daily, but yo, I mean, if you can stand the stench, then do you, playa playa!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies, everybody. Don't know if I mentioned awhile back, that there is some midew remover, I think it is Tile-X, and all I have to do is spray it on the shower curtain, and the mildew comes right off. I wish I had known that a long time ago, and maybe I would not have had to buy so many new shower curtains, although I suppose upgrading to a more expensive shower curtain might have been something I should have done from the begininng. 

When I moved into my shack, there was no shower curtain at all.

I have also gone into detail, posting photos, of my finally putting in a fixed shower curtain rod, to replace the spring loaded one that kept getting knocked out of place.

As far as spraying the mildew remover on the shower curtain goes, that is a maintenence chore that I have not done in awhile, and it is difficult doing it from inside of the shower. I am dealing with this problem by putting the spring loaded curtain rod back into the shower, very close to the wall.

I will then turn the shower curtain, mildewed side, facing, and put it onto the spring loaded rod for the mildew removing.

I have a special nozzle which attatches to the shower head by a plastic water line, I'm sure some of you are familiar with, but I can't think of what it is called, and I will use this to wash off the mildew removing spray, after it has done its work.


----------



## helpless

Second straight day without showering so far. I'm not falling back into my old bad habits, tho.

Might shower later on today.

Still have not cleaned the mildew off of the shower curtain.


----------



## rm123

I relate to this so much it's comforting to know I'm not the only one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGuardian

Gross i can't even go one day without a shower, but i do have oily skin which i hate. But at the same time my mom showers every 3-4 days sometimes longer but thats because she has depression... idk i like feeling clean


----------



## SwtSurrender

I like it very much when I shower and wash my hair with lovely smelling shampoo and then when I am in my room at my computer I can smell myself and I smell so sexy. I think that having good hygiene helps you feel more comfortable and in turn you don't feel so much anxiety perhaps about other people thinking that you smell bad.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Showers for me are like being reborn, I get rid of a few negatives and I get soothed and relaxed, I feel better altogether. When I don't shower for 2 days I just get stuck in this schizophrenic person feeling crazy and worthless, so taking a shower just resurrects me back to my normal self of self worth and I feel beautiful again. Strange.


----------



## Winterwalk

rm123 said:


> I relate to this so much it's comforting to know I'm not the only one


How often do you shower ?


----------



## helpless

Still showerinig regularly, altho no time to do laundry.

Will eventually run out of clean clothes to wear, so I'll have to do some laundry.

Got a bottle of Brut.

Have been using it, altho sometimes I forget to put it on before leaving for the day.

I used to keep it in my car, in the cup holder between the front 2 bucket seats.

Maybe I should start back doing that, so if I do forget it, I can still put it on.

Or, maybe I should get a second bottle, and have one for applying before leaving the house, and one in the car for touch ups during the day?


----------



## kickedsaass

Holy crap, I would smell like death if I didn't wash for one day let alone three weeks. My parents always complain that the house reeks of testosterone.


----------



## reliefseeker

I can relate a bit, it takes me a lot of energy to pull myself out of bed to do things although i still manage to shower every day... But then again i'll most likely spent my whole day off doing nothing.


----------



## helpless

Still showering once a day, sometimes twice a day, after my jogging, or just any time of the day to cool down in the hot weather.

Main problem now is to do laundry regularly, after getting rid of a large percentage of my clothes.

Am considering buying a washing machine for my shack. The old one broke down in 2002 or so and couldn't be repaired.


----------



## Lisa

thet33g said:


> How the fuc.k has this thread gone on so long?


My thought exactly.

Every time I come back to SAS this thread shows up! :lol

@*helpless* You should receive an award for longest running thread that isn't a game!

Happy for you btw. I shall be stopping by again in a year or so :bMerken
Merken​


----------



## noydb

Cool thread.


----------



## helpless

Still not ready to buy a washing machine. Am thinking of making this week, Laundry Week going to the coin op laundry near the shack.

Also, need to have my heat pump checked out, to see if it can be repaired or will have to be replaced.

Just having a service call to have it checked out (and, possibly repaired), will of course cost a lot, and the very thought of having to buy a new one is, for the present, out of the question.

Am planning to keep my distance from people, until I have some clean clothes to wear, altho I am continuning to shower every day.


----------



## helpless

Did some laundry yesterday, so I now have clean clothes to wear for awhile into the future.


----------



## bbrownleather

nothing like fresh clothes to wear in the next week\month


----------



## helpless

Yesterday's laundry concentrated on my feet, and wehere I put them.

4 bathroom floor mats, and 42 & 1/2 pairs of socks.

Next time, will probably concentrate on white stuff I can use laundry bleach on.

Bath towels, underwear, and more bathroom floor mats.


----------



## helpless

This morning, I shampooed with the industrial strength dandruff shampoo.

One thing that I have not gotten mastered is that once the shampoo has been applied, it should be left on for a certain number of minutes, and, how do I determine how long a time I have left it on?

Do I need a waterproof stopwatch?

I just don't like the idea of standing in the shower for however many minutes the dandruff shampoo should be left on.

I supose I could "count" the number of seconds, "one thousand, one, one thousands, two . . . up to sixty for the first and second, and, hopefully not third minutes.

And, I don't like the idea of keeping the water running for that long.

I suppose I can turn the water off for the minutes it takes to leave the dandruff shampoo on.

Do any of you other readers of this thread have to deal with such things?

If so, how do you handle it?

I have neglected the dandruff for a long time, but lately feel a renewed urge to get rid of it for once and for all.

Well, I know that is impossible, but at least to reduce it and keep it under control.


----------



## helpless

Looked at the directions on my industrial strength dandruff shampoo, two different branded bottles, and not one word about leaving the shampoo on for any number of minutes.

Both brand instructions just say rinse it off after applying the shampoo.

So, apparently, leaving the shampoo on for a number of minutes was something I have been told by word of mouth only.

Unless and until I can find a bottle with instructions to wait some minutes before washing the shampoo off. Will start reading instructions on bottles I see in stores.

Any of you other board members ever see directions to leave a dandruff shampoo on your head for a certain number of minutes before rinsing it off?

One detail of the instructions on one of the two bottles I have, says, to apply the shampoo then rinse it off a second time, if desired.


----------



## helpless

The Main Ingredient on what I call the "industrial strength" dandruff shampoo that I use, is pyrithione zine 1%.

The matter of if, and how long it should remain in the hair before washing it off, is a good subject for a net search.


----------



## helpless

Sunday, I carried two big, heavy bags of clothes to the coin operated laundry, and used two washing machines, to wash all of them.

And, I still have so many, many clothes that still need washing, that at the rate of only washing clothes one day a week, I couldn't begin to estimate how long it would take to wash all of them.

I think I probably need to get rid of at least half of my clothes.

The drawers that I put my socks and underwear in are jam packed, and I just barely got all of those items into the drawers.

And, my clothes clhttps://www.google.com/?gws_rd=sslosets are jam packed with so many clothes on hangers, it is hard to even find which clothes need washing!

I have two clothes closets, one of them not all that crowded.

Plus, a hat rack loaded with clothes to. Just that hat rack would probably give me a good sized and heavy bag of laundry to do.


----------



## helpless

I showered today as usual, and put on clean, fresh, perspiration odor free clothes.


----------



## helpless

Today, I yielded to temptation, and Did Not Take A Shower Today.


----------



## noydb

That's disappointing.


----------



## helpless

noydb said:


> That's disappointing.


Thanks for the reply. It was a one time thing.

The following day, and thru today, I did take a shower.

However, yesterday, I did not do my jogginig, which I have seldom missed a day doing.

With the earlier sunrise and later sunset, it was easier for me to find just the right time to jog, but with the length of the days changing, plus my work schedule, keeping up my good habit of jogging once, and sometimes twice a day, is becoming more difficult, and I am for the first time begining to feel like I am tired of jogging.

Maybe I should start a Jogging thread.

Or, has someone else already started one?


----------



## helpless

I have not taken a shower today.

And, with the sun setting so much earlier, I might not have time to jog today, either.


----------



## cosmicslop

I totally get love thread. Keep on showering and cleaning and doing your chores. 

I learned from therapy that I have to keep in mind of my behavior to prevent myself from going into a deeper depression. Basic care is one of the first things that starts to get ignored as you become unmotivated and depressed. Showering infrequently is one of the things I do too. I think I didn't shower for 4 days this weekend because I just wanted to laze around. Haven't worked out for almost 4 weeks. Eating like ****.


----------



## hulkamaniak

Lol basically 7 years of your showering, shampooing and bathroom updates all in one thread.


----------



## helpless

Well, this morning, it was back onto the Straight and Narrow. I got up and jogged for an hour at 6:40 AM, and did shower afterward. Right now, my next important project is to get rid of a large percentage of my clothes, which are jamming my closets to where I can hardly find anything to wear.


----------



## helpless

I jogged this morning and showered, after two straight days of not showering.


----------



## doe deer

how do you go 2 days without showering? damn


----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


> how do you go 2 days without showering? damn


You know, when you're isolate from the world, 2 days without showering is not a big deal.


----------



## doe deer

Overdrive said:


> You know, when you're isolate from the world, 2 days without showering is not a big deal.


 it is to me but maybe that's just my problem. showering makes you feel better though.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts. Staying in a shack with no heating, in cold weather, I just don't want to shower.

I did shower today, tho.


----------



## Svarog11

>took a shower today
>46 pages of replies on a dead forum

HOW TO BE POPULAR ON SAS 101 - HYGIENE


----------



## littleghost

So I'm sitting in my bed not wanting to get up. I really need to take a shower.... it's been a week and I have to go to the grocery store and I can't go like this. So, I thought, I'll see if shower guy on SA took a shower today. If he did it, then I can too. Well, I'm glad you took a shower today, but now I've got to take one too. I don't know why they bother me so much.


----------



## helpless

littleghost said:


> So I'm sitting in my bed not wanting to get up. I really need to take a shower.... it's been a week and I have to go to the grocery store and I can't go like this. So, I thought, I'll see if shower guy on SA took a shower today. If he did it, then I can too. Well, I'm glad you took a shower today, but now I've got to take one too. I don't know why they bother me so much.


littleghost, I hope that after reading my post yesterday, that you did take a shower yesterday.

I did take a shower this morning, after my jogging.


----------



## littleghost

helpless said:


> littleghost, I hope that after reading my post yesterday, that you did take a shower yesterday.
> 
> I did take a shower this morning, after my jogging.


Yes, I did, so I was able to go grocery shopping and didn't have to eat cold cereal for dinner. Thank you.


----------



## Overdrive

Svarog11 said:


> >took a shower today
> >46 pages of replies on a dead forum
> 
> HOW TO BE POPULAR ON SAS 101 - HYGIENE


So what ??? mind your own sh!t dude.
Because from what i've read, he's making progress, i'm happy for him.


----------



## helpless

So far, I have not showered today, and don't think I will do so.

Probably will shower tomorrow, tho.


----------



## Mxx1

I can relate to this. I'm going through this period where i only shower once a week now. My hair strarts to feel so flat and dry right now.


----------



## littleghost

Too bad. I was looking for inspiration from my fellow shower-phobics. I definitely have to take one today. My in-laws are on their way. I guess I'm on my own.


----------



## helpless

I did shower Yesterday, Sunday, and today, Monday.

After I get some heat in my shack, with a heating vent in the bathroom, showering in cold weather won't be as bad.

It's the cold that has caused me to skip showering some days recently.

What I need to do the most is work on my laundry, and also get rid of a sizeable percentage of my clothes.


----------



## helpless

I was tempted not to shower this morning, probably due to the cold weather, but also just because I didn't want to shower.

However, I did take a shower when I thought of the possibility of people smelling perspiration odor on me, as related to my past experiences related on this thread.


----------



## Dreaming1111

During my recent unemployment and being really down in the dumps I go a good number of days without showering and I really don't like admitting it but there it is. If I had a job interview or needed to go to the store I would finally shower. 

Looks like this is an ongoing problem for you and every shower is an accomplishment and good for you! 
I couldn't imagine living in a cold place and having to shower...


----------



## helpless

Yesterday (Sunday) I did not shower.

But, today (Monday) I did shower.


----------



## helpless

After my jogging I showered today, as usual.


----------



## forever in flux

What's the latest?


----------



## SwtSurrender

I've scrubbed down my tub the day after new years and then took a nice long hot bath, wow, I personally can't fit comfortably in it, it's a rectangle, perhaps if it was oval shaped.... And I just don't like it, I look at myself and my stomach is like flabs of extra that I don't need, so I would rather stand up and shower. I enjoy that it's a clean tub now, I can shower wash myself and then sit down and have the water fall on my head as I sit there and think about my life and my future. Then scrub my hair with shampoo and rinse, well I stay in there and think some more and relax and unwind until the hot water is out!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the good posts, Barry bin Laden and SwtSurrender.

I haven't missed any days showering in a long time.

And, I am still keeping up my jogging, rarely missing a day.

Have thought about starting a thread specifically on the one subject of my jogging.

I have cut my daily rum ration down to two mini bottles of 80 proof rum, back on the straight and narrow.

Have got a lot of cares and concerns and things going on in my life now that I need to take care of.

Most pressing in relation to perspiration odor, is doing some laundry, and also in getting rid of a lareg percentage of clothes that I don't wear.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday I didn't shower for the first day in a long time, but I did shower this morning.


----------



## Revenwyn

I had literally gone over a month without a shower or bath until a few days ago. It's so hard for me to do. Part of it is that my late husband used to come in and scrub my back and wash my hair when I was taking baths, and it's been hard to bring myself to do it because the memories just keep flooding back.


----------



## Winterwalk

helpless said:


> Have thought about starting a thread specifically on the one subject of my jogging.


That would be very interesting. Can't do any jogging myself due to chronic injuries, but in my youth I jogged 5 times per week. I loved it and do miss those days.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Winterwalk. Sorry that you can't jog because of the injuries.

When I started jogging two years ago, I didn't think I could or would keep it up, but I have, and rarely miss a day with jogging, usually in the morning, but occasionally late afternoon.

I meet a lot of other joggers, walkers, and of course dog walkers.

One man who walks, carries these long black sticks and flexes his arms with them.

Have you, or anyone else, seen someone exercising with long black sticks?

He holds the sticks in the middle and flexes them up and down.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Good to hear you doing well @helpless :squeeze

I love taking showers, I couldn't stand without washing myself, I just couldn't. I always think about my future, will I have showers then, will I really work hard to have this basic ability to have warm water running and be able to fulfill all my needs. I used to worry about this way more, but now a days I think I will be okay. I also think that if I don't have it that I could go to someone else's house like a friend's and shower there. I just feel so bad if I don't have this ability to be able to shower, I need to have this always in my life or else I am not human. I always think about that one movie Bella where she is all worn out and life is so hard and she gets in this bathtub, that moment is so touching, I cried. This want to be able to shower sort of makes me fight for life more and I'm thankful.


----------



## Winterwalk

helpless said:


> I meet a lot of other joggers, walkers, and of course dog walkers.
> 
> One man who walks, carries these long black sticks and flexes his arms with them.
> 
> Have you, or anyone else, seen someone exercising with long black sticks?
> 
> He holds the sticks in the middle and flexes them up and down.


What do the sticks look like ? I see people all the time walking with the type of poles/sticks you use for skiing, but I have never seen them used the way you describe, ie being held in the middle.

Back in the 1990s, or maybe late 1980s, I used to see a lot of people swinging light dumbbells while walking, but I haven't seen those in probably 20 years. Back in the 1980s there were also people running with ankle weights. Never tried that, and I never see those anymore.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I cant go without taking a shower for more than one day i hate that feeling of being dirty. Although anhedonia can sometimes make you not want to do anything or take care of personal hygiene that you go days without realizing you havent taken a shower. I become forgetful. now not so much. Im starting to care for my body more. After all your body is a temple of God. just my two cents.


----------



## forever in flux

This is my favourite long running thread. Those long black sticks sound dangerous, could have someone's eye out with that as they run by you, maybe he has personal space issues...

What's the latest @helpless?


----------



## helpless

Yesterday was the first day I skipped showering in a long time, but today, I'm back to showering.

And, my jogging continues as always, very rarely missing a day.


----------



## helpless

SwtSurrender said:


> Good to hear you doing well @*helpless* :squeeze
> 
> I love taking showers, I couldn't stand without washing myself, I just couldn't. I always think about my future, will I have showers then, will I really work hard to have this basic ability to have warm water running and be able to fulfill all my needs. I used to worry about this way more, but now a days I think I will be okay. I also think that if I don't have it that I could go to someone else's house like a friend's and shower there. I just feel so bad if I don't have this ability to be able to shower, I need to have this always in my life or else I am not human. I always think about that one movie Bella where she is all worn out and life is so hard and she gets in this bathtub, that moment is so touching, I cried. This want to be able to shower sort of makes me fight for life more and I'm thankful.


Swt/Surrender, that is a great post. Keep at it and Never Give Up!


----------



## helpless

Winterwalk said:


> What do the sticks look like ? I see people all the time walking with the type of poles/sticks you use for skiing, but I have never seen them used the way you describe, ie being held in the middle.


I would say the poles are probably three feet or so on each side of the middle pivot, and they don't have any points on the end like ski poles do. Also, the poles are oblong, rather than circular, probably about six inches or less across and maybe an inch of so thick . . .


----------



## pied vert

Wow, 47 pages of people (I'm guessing that's what's inside the pages mostly) trying to help you helpless, so much love :heart


----------



## SwtSurrender

helpless said:


> Swt/Surrender, that is a great post. Keep at it and Never Give Up!


Oh thank you, I sure will never give up, you too.


----------



## SwtSurrender

pied vert said:


> Wow, 47 pages of people (I'm guessing that's what's inside the pages mostly) trying to help you helpless, so much love :heart


You posted here, wow means you have some love too.


----------



## forever in flux

I hope you're still showering @helpless 

What's the latest?


----------



## helpless

Still showering every day.


----------



## littleghost

I got a job, which seems to be helping my shower problem. Since I'm actually going places and seeing people I want to be fresh and not have stringy hair. Sometimes I skip a day, but never two.


----------



## helpless

Very Good, littleghost!


----------



## SwtSurrender

In those moments under the steamy warmth of the misty shower head I think about all these sexy men my age and how we both mimic our facial expressions especially during this time and then I get sexually aroused and also ache for someone to love. Definitely love showering especially for those moments under the steamy shower head and thinking about sexy guys showering for sure. Going through this showering process helps me feel connected to people on a deeper level cuz it's something we all go through and feel the same about I think.


----------



## sad1231234

helpless said:


> Still showering every day.


lol keep it up


----------



## SFC01

do you need to shower every day ? The skin cleans itself and you lose all the moisture in it, apparently

I`m bath man, I love stewing in my own juice but I do rinse off with the shower afterwards.


----------



## helpless

SwtSurrender said:


> In those moments under the steamy warmth of the misty shower head I think about all these sexy men my age and how we both mimic our facial expressions especially during this time and then I get sexually aroused and also ache for someone to love. Definitely love showering especially for those moments under the steamy shower head and thinking about sexy guys showering for sure. Going through this showering process helps me feel connected to people on a deeper level cuz it's something we all go through and feel the same about I think.


That is a very good Post!

Glad you can enjoy showering that way.-


----------



## helpless

SFCO1, before giving up tub bathing many years ago, I also would shower after soaking in the bathtub.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Really love the shower especially after I've been stuck in my Trichotillomania mode for a few hours. Really breaks the habit to hit the shower! Man, I am getting balder and balder. But thank God for the shower interrupting me every single time! Gives me hope for a longer remission time every single time.


----------



## helpless

Still showering virtually seven days a week.

Just need to get some laundry done.


----------



## forever in flux

You still showering @helpless?


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post.

Yes, I'm still showering and shampooing with industrial strength dandruff shampoo.


----------



## lackofflife

i also tried to take a shower today but we had no water........so i didnt take the shower


----------



## neonknight77

Wash off that sin, son.


----------



## CNikki

The OP is the result of the deeper ends of depression that rarely gets talked about due to shame and stigma. I've had that problem in the past too, especially since I had nothing to look forward to. At times it's still tempting to skip more than I should.

Glad to hear that you're doing better.


----------



## scooby

CNikki said:


> The OP is the result of the deeper ends of depression that rarely gets talked about due to shame and stigma. I've had that problem in the past too, especially since I had nothing to look forward to. At times it's still tempting to skip more than I should.
> 
> Glad to hear that you're doing better.


Yeah, most of the time depression is almost romanticised, for a lack of a better term. I don't mean it as a "wow depression is awesome" . Rather, a lot of the time gets presented by creative people poetically, artistically with feelings and emotion, but no one really talks about the lack of care for hygiene that is very common. Whether its lack of motivation to shower or brush your teeth or change/wash clothes. I'm having to get a lot of dental work done, because of neglect in the past.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I have a brother that showers literally only like once a month. I'm happy for you OP, I remember reading your thread a couple years ago.


----------



## CNikki

scooby said:


> Yeah, most of the time depression is almost romanticised, for a lack of a better term. I don't mean it as a "wow depression is awesome" . Rather, a lot of the time gets presented by creative people poetically, artistically with feelings and emotion, but no one really talks about the lack of care for hygiene that is very common. Whether its lack of motivation to shower or brush your teeth or change/wash clothes. I'm having to get a lot of dental work done, because of neglect in the past.


Had a similar thing happen to me too. It's embarrassing and ideally nobody wants to be caught in these type of situations.


----------



## helpless

*Hope There Was*



lackofflife said:


> i also tried to take a shower today but we had no water........so i didnt take the shower


Hope there was some water today!


----------



## helpless

Six replies today! Thanks to everyone who remembers the OP of this thread and how things have changed in his life since he started it years ago.


----------



## twitchy666

*luv it*

shower so joyous

I've done continual weeks without hot water. heater keeps blasting its thermostat. 1st time it was a rebuild from scratch. next then a drain to street, via siphon hose down stairwell, to pull huge handsize grommet with element to remove, replace, encrustred in limescale. I have it here in the cupboard. never again. every time just the thermostat needle up *** of heating element - staying put.. new needle I'll do. only damage done by me was destroying my multimeter on wrong setting status of thermostat contacts so meter and leads went up in smoke with live connection. wanted to check resistance of main coil or thermostat if they were dead.

learnt what it like having no shower. not hob pans in bath. 1cm water flannels.

next lesson was just such a wrecked flange/washer of 3 hot taps in the home. Taps' job is to contain pressurised water. when water spurts up the walls like waterfall, bathtubful scary. pop showerhead in toilet lets bath relax its load. easy next is localise heating income stopcock. then dwell on 'weak leak in chain' tap needing a newbie. greatest SA is organise someone fit new tap I bought without howling phone the only way to succeed, proceed, achieve anything in life. weak-link-in-chain is always the phone. can't see, can't hear.


----------



## Winterwalk

Helpless,
Have you been doing any laundry lately ?
I have been doing quite a bit of laundry myself. I find that I have way too much clothes. Problem is if I get rid of any clothes I often realize I need them a week or two later. I was sorting my socks and started wondering "when did I buy all these socks ?".


----------



## helpless

twitchy666 said:


> shower so joyous
> 
> I've done continual weeks without hot water. heater keeps blasting its thermostat. 1st time it was a rebuild from scratch. next then a drain to street, via siphon hose down stairwell, to pull huge handsize grommet with element to remove, replace, encrustred in limescale. I have it here in the cupboard. never again. every time just the thermostat needle up *** of heating element - staying put.. new needle I'll do. only damage done by me was destroying my multimeter on wrong setting status of thermostat contacts so meter and leads went up in smoke with live connection. wanted to check resistance of main coil or thermostat if they were dead.
> 
> learnt what it like having no shower. not hob pans in bath. 1cm water flannels.
> 
> next lesson was just such a wrecked flange/washer of 3 hot taps in the home. Taps' job is to contain pressurised water. when water spurts up the walls like waterfall, bathtubful scary. pop showerhead in toilet lets bath relax its load. easy next is localise heating income stopcock. then dwell on 'weak leak in chain' tap needing a newbie. greatest SA is organise someone fit new tap I bought without howling phone the only way to succeed, proceed, achieve anything in life. weak-link-in-chain is always the phone. can't see, can't hear.


twitchy666, sorry you have had so many plumbing and electrical problems, but glad that you are able to deal with them, and fix them.


----------



## helpless

*Glad You Are*



Winterwalk said:


> Helpless,
> Have you been doing any laundry lately ?
> I have been doing quite a bit of laundry myself. I find that I have way too much clothes. Problem is if I get rid of any clothes I often realize I need them a week or two later. I was sorting my socks and started wondering "when did I buy all these socks ?".


Winterwalk, glad you are getting laundry done.

Sorry to say that every time I get ready to do laundry, some interruption keeps me from getting it done. I am hopeful that I can get some laundry done before too much longer, however.

I have and am sure I will, in the future, regret getting rid of certain things when I find out that I need them later on.

But, I don't think that has happened many times with clothes.

I very much need to get rid of a lot of my clothes, and have made some slight progress in that big project.


----------



## helpless

I did recently get rid of a lot of mildew that had accumulated on my shower curtain. It was such a big project that while doing it, I felt like it might have been better to throw away the old shower curtain and get a new one.

This one was a more expensive, mildew resistant type, and I do think it has been more resistant to mildew than the lower priced curtains.

I had cleaned it before when a smaller amount of mildew had accumulated, with very good results, and the mildew coming off very easily.

I think that this time I just waited longer than I should have to clean off the mildew, although I don't think I had waited Too Late.

After finishing the cleaning, there were some mildew stains that were just too stubborn to wash off with the cleaner, but on the whole a lot of it did come off, and I found that the cleaning project, after completing it, was worth doing, and the shower curtain worth keeping.


----------



## Overcast

When I first started lurking this forum a few years ago this was one of the first threads I saw. Nice to see you're doing good OP. Keep at it :yes.


----------



## helpless

Overcast said:


> When I first started lurking this forum a few years ago this was one of the first threads I saw. Nice to see you're doing good OP. Keep at it :yes.


Thanks for th epost, Overcast. I'm also wishing you well.


----------



## helpless

I did shower today, but within the past week or so, I have skipped showering.

On those no-shower days, I could smell the perspiration odor on myself, and wasn't bothered by it, although I am very much aware that I have to be careful because I do have to be around other people when working at my job and conducting other busines.

On those no-shower days, I actually found the idea of showering repellant, like had felt before starting this thread many years ago.

In fact, I felt like I did no want to shower at all, wheras for a long time , the idea of showering did not bother me

I still very much need to do some laundry also.


----------



## Winterwalk

helpless said:


> On those no-shower days, I actually found the idea of showering repellant, like had felt before starting this thread many years ago.
> 
> In fact, I felt like I did no want to shower at all, wheras for a long time , the idea of showering did not bother me


Any idea why you are feeling like that now ?


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Winterwalk.

I have no idea at all why I have felt that way again, recently, but I don't think I have felt that way and/or skiped showering since doing that last post.

I have been reluctant to use the dandruff shampoo, but did so this morning.


----------



## helpless

I'm now back to my good habit of jogging every day, now going into three weeks, one half hour a day.

But, I have been skipping showering more often, because of the cold weather.

Today is the third straight day that I have not showered.

I'm not around other people much at all now, so that isn't a problem.

And, I have a new heat pump in my shack.

Still when I shower in this cold weather, I start shaking like a leaf when I get out of the shower and dry myself off.

I hope things don't get as bad as they were when I started this thread so many years ago, and that time a few years later when I went a month? two months? without showering.


----------



## mcpon14

Man, I wish that I took a shower today but I can't, lol.


----------



## discoveryother

i just had a shower. clean


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

lol this thread


----------



## Fruitcake

helpless said:


> I'm now back to my good habit of jogging every day, now going into three weeks, one half hour a day.


Wow, go you! That's a huge improvement from the beginning of this thread!!! Yay. I'm only taking showers once every three days at the moment too because I'm not around people. It was once every five days last month because I was super sad and always at home, but I'm feeling a lot better now and have more energy.

I'm going to go shower right now but I don't want to! It takes so much energy when I'm down but I try to think about the nice parts of it like the nice smells of the soap and shampoo, and getting into clean pyjamas afterwards! Euuurgghhhhh raaaghhhhhh hh hhhhrrghghhhhhh okay I'm gonna do it!!!! Okay I'm going... NOW! Aaarghh no I didn't go yet okay I'm going now!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for all the replies, everybody.

The weather was warmer today, so after my jogging, I did shower and shampoo, and I'm glad that I did so. I seriously doubt I'll get back into the bad situation that I was in years ago.

I'm glad to shower when the weather is not too cold, but when it is cold, it's pretty bad.

I've got to go to work tomorrow and be around people, so I might need to shower tomorrow.

Also, with the days getting shorter and the change back to standard time, I will have to do my jogging an hour earlier than I am now doing it.


----------



## mcpon14

Fruitcake said:


> Wow, go you! That's a huge improvement from the beginning of this thread!!! Yay. I'm only taking showers once every three days at the moment too because I'm not around people. It was once every five days last month because I was super sad and always at home, but I'm feeling a lot better now and have more energy.
> 
> I'm going to go shower right now but I don't want to! It takes so much energy when I'm down but I try to think about the nice parts of it like the nice smells of the soap and shampoo, and getting into clean pyjamas afterwards! Euuurgghhhhh raaaghhhhhh hh hhhhrrghghhhhhh okay I'm gonna do it!!!! Okay I'm going... NOW! Aaarghh no I didn't go yet okay I'm going now!


Why is it such a daunting task, lol?


----------



## Fruitcake

mcpon14 said:


> Why is it such a daunting task, lol?


When you're heavily depressed your body can try to preserve your energy, which means you aren't getting that energy to move so it becomes hard to just get out of bed and do simple things. If you do it it takes a lot longer than usual because you barely have the energy and you move slowly. I also don't tend to eat anything when I'm really sad so I have very little energy and feel achey if I get up. I get out of breath and sore washing my hair and it's hard to stand up.

Showering triggers a lot of self-harming behaviours for some people because your body parts are exposed so you have easy access to them for harming. Also you can't fully avoid seeing yourself naked or seeing yourself in the mirror, which can trigger the thoughts that lead to self-harming. The bathroom also tends to have tools you use for self-harming.

It also gives me an hour to have my mind free for all negative thoughts to come in and I have no distraction like my phone or laptop to stop them. Usually I spend my time doing addictive stuff or entertaining myself because it alleviates the depression and I don't have negative thoughts while doing them. Or I sleep to avoid the thoughts. But when I'm showering I just think about all the horrible things that have happened, sometimes I don't realise how much I'm thinking about them until I already have been the whole time. And if I start crying it gives me a bad headache that lasts hours.

So having a shower means committing the next hour or two to putting in effort and often feeling exhausted and sore, dwelling on very sad things, and sometimes spending hours afterwards doing damaging things to my body. And because I have to finish showering once I'm there, I feel trapped as I have to stay the full hour or so.

It's spring here at the moment but it's harder in the winter because depression is alleviated somewhat by warmth so getting cold after a shower can be much worse in terms of sadness and lack of energy.


----------



## mcpon14

Fruitcake said:


> When you're heavily depressed your body can try to preserve your energy, which means you aren't getting that energy to move so it becomes hard to just get out of bed and do simple things. If you do it it takes a lot longer than usual because you barely have the energy and you move slowly. I also don't tend to eat anything when I'm really sad so I have very little energy and feel achey if I get up. I get out of breath and sore washing my hair and it's hard to stand up.
> 
> Showering triggers a lot of self-harming behaviours for some people because your body parts are exposed so you have easy access to them for harming. Also you can't fully avoid seeing yourself naked or seeing yourself in the mirror, which can trigger the thoughts that lead to self-harming. The bathroom also tends to have tools you use for self-harming.
> 
> It also gives me an hour to have my mind free for all negative thoughts to come in and I have no distraction like my phone or laptop to stop them. Usually I spend my time doing addictive stuff or entertaining myself because it alleviates the depression and I don't have negative thoughts while doing them. Or I sleep to avoid the thoughts. But when I'm showering I just think about all the horrible things that have happened, sometimes I don't realise how much I'm thinking about them until I already have been the whole time. And if I start crying it gives me a bad headache that lasts hours.
> 
> So having a shower means committing the next hour or two to putting in effort and often feeling exhausted and sore, dwelling on very sad things, and sometimes spending hours afterwards doing damaging things to my body. And because I have to finish showering once I'm there, I feel trapped as I have to stay the full hour or so.
> 
> It's spring here at the moment but it's harder in the winter because depression is alleviated somewhat by warmth so getting cold after a shower can be much worse in terms of sadness and lack of energy.


I would suggest listening to music while showering, stuff that you know will make you feel better while washing yourself. Or you could sing in the shower.


----------



## discoveryother

i showered straight after work. but i didn't use any body wash or shampoo, etc. just water. and i didn't shave.


----------



## mcpon14

I finally took a shower after needing it for a while. It was gross walking around in my own filth, my dried sweat mixed with accumulated dirt while wearing clothes that had been soaked by the same sweat and caked with accrued dirt, for days and days. It felt like dropping a ton of poop into the toilet, lol.


----------



## Apoc

mcpon14 said:


> I finally took a shower after needing it for a while. It was gross walking around in my own filth, my dried sweat mixed with accumulated dirt while wearing clothes that had been soaked by the same sweat and caked with accrued dirt, for days and days. It felt like dropping a ton of poop into the toilet, lol.


What the hell bro. I shower every day.


----------



## mcpon14

Apoc said:


> What the hell bro. I shower every day.


I would if I could, lol.


----------



## Lone Wanderer 10

I feel mcpon14 is making fun of this thread.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Cant believe this thread is still alive,i guess it has become the SAS insider joke or something.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

I've read several people say that it is difficult to shower when they are really depressed. For me it's the opposite... it's hard to get out of the shower because it's so warm and comforting in there. Feel guilty about being a water waster.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday, Friday, rather late in the day, probably after 6 PM, after my jogging, I showered, but did not use soap, and did not rub much when drying myself with my towel.

The reason for that is that I have a rash on my back, which I might have mentioned previously on this thread, although I can't say for sure.

I use an antifungal cream to keep it under control, and when my chest and back are damp, the cream spreads much better.

I have neglected that rash for a long time, because it takes an effort to apply the cream to treat it, but I finally decided to make myself start applying the cream on a daily basis, because the rash has caused itching.

So, I am making the effort to do some things despite being very depressed about life in general.


----------



## helpless

Today, I did the same thing as yesterday, showering after jogging, later in the day.


----------



## Chevy396

This has to be the longest running thread about showers known to man. I can relate though. When I was on painkillers and benzos I felt it was pointless sometimes. It's amazing how you start to notice your own body odor when you get off them though.


----------



## anxious777confident

the best way to keep showering is to practice sport, but you may don't find the motivation for sport so you have to choose a fun sport that you like so it feels like you are playing instead of exercising!!


----------



## SwtSurrender

anxious777confident said:


> the best way to keep showering is to practice sport, but you may don't find the motivation for sport so you have to choose a fun sport that you like so it feels like you are playing instead of exercising!!


Exactly! If you want the exercise to not be boring then play soccer, tennis, swim, ice skate, play basketball, walk and run around the mountain, bike, garden, sex? :haha Sometimes I only wash downstairs -both doors. Idk, feels good.


----------



## Anxiety75

I used to take showers religiously everyday but the last year or so and coming out of this depression, it's about three days a week at most. That might sound good but like I said, I considered it important to shower everyday but since I read somewhere that a lot of people shower too much I thought it wouldn't hurt. I just don't care anymore. I will shower when I feel like it and I can.


----------



## helpless

I do skip showering some days now. But. within the last week or so, I have made shampooing a regular part of my showering.

i had not shampooed in a very very long time, and the dandruff and itching were getting very very bad.

I'm glad to say that with the regular shampooing, the dandruff is under control, and also the itching has lessened a lot.


----------



## helpless

I showered and shampooed, with the industrial strength dandruff shampoo.

After starting back shampooing after such a long layoff, I used baby shampoo, which I had a small bottle of.

I think that with shampooing, whether a mild shampoo or the very strong kind, to avoid irritation, one should not rub too hard with their fingers.

I'm not sure how much combing of the hair is needed after shampooing to remove any dandruff flakes that might be left.

Just as rubbing the shampoo in too hard can be injurious, combing too hard can also be injurious.


----------



## helpless

I didn't shower and shampoo today but will do so tomorrow since it is a work day.


----------



## chrissyq3838

I shower every other day and i havent washed my hair in 9 days lol


----------



## helpless

Hope you don't have any dandruff like I do, when I don't shampoo regularly.


----------



## forever in flux

Pleased to see that this thread is still going strong 

I don't shower daily. I still wash every day, but there's no need to shower daily as I often spend several days in a row at home sat on my arse.

I did try to shower every day when depressed as it wakes me up. Cold showers are used as therapy for depression, the shock triggers noradrenaline release apparently:

"Exposure to cold is known to activate the sympathetic nervous system and increase the blood level of beta-endorphin and noradrenaline and to increase synaptic release of noradrenaline in the brain as well. Additionally, due to the high density of cold receptors in the skin, a cold shower is expected to send an overwhelming amount of electrical impulses from peripheral nerve endings to the brain, which could result in an anti-depressive effect"

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17993252

Gotta make sure the room you're going back into is warm though, otherwise you risk hypothermia


----------



## tearsdescending

I used to be the same way, I use to not have the energy and even felt like I was not worth it. I got insulted a lot because of it. I am glad you are turning your life around and am practicing self-love by grooming even though you may feel like what is the point. Sometimes I wash up and don't feel much motivation besides it is the acceptable thing to do and up feeling like I am preforming the task on autopilot. But by taking care of yourself you are going in the right direction to feeling less depressed so keep it up. I want to hear an update that you put on a suit for no reason and spent the whole day in it. 

Best of wishes.


----------



## Slacker

nope nope nope... gotta shower daily... Sometimes twice a day (after exercise then after work). I just can't sleep if i'm all greeezy... gotta stay moisturized though or its itchy city .


----------



## helpless

I was planning to shower and shampoo today, since today was a work day, but I was so late getting the day started, that I didn't want to be any later than I already was, so I just didn't shower and shampoo today.


----------



## helpless

Didn't shower and shampoo again for another straight day.


----------



## helpless

It's now early Monday morning. Yesterday, Sunday, I did not shower and/or shampoo. I'm beginning to smell some perspiration odor on myself and on my clothes, altho it is not too strong.

Have no idea what I will do after the new day begins, and how late I will sleep.


----------



## helpless

I have so far today not showered and shampooed, but think I should do so if I go anywhere.

I've taken a diazepam, and will not be driving the car until 4 hours afterward, altho I was told by the prescribing doctor it would probbably not effect my driving, but I prefer to be on the safe side.

It will be after 1 PM before my 4 hours are up, and I plan to nap some before then.

And, starting my day in the early afternoon, I might be tempted to skip showering and shampooing for another day.

What I do or do not do today both in relation to showering or not showering, as well as taking care of my business, remains to be seen.


----------



## helpless

I did shower and shampoo today and started my business earlier in the day, and plan to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## helpless

Yesterday, I did not shower and shampoo. I think I probably should do so today because I do have to go out and conduct some business.


----------



## helpless

Today I did shower and shampoo.


----------



## helpless

Today I did not shower and shampoo.


----------



## Nekobasu

Lol bro... do you not feel greasy? lol I wish I was rich I would buy you a spa tub so you could take a nice bubbly bath haha


----------



## helpless

I started my day early Saturday, showering and shampooing at about 8:30 AM.


----------



## Fruitcake

I didn't shower since three days ago. I spent the last three hours lying in bed feeling very stressed l. I had some stuff I wanted to do outside but I couldn't do it because I needed to shower first. But if I go into the bathroom and shower I don't have anything to distract/entertain myself and then I get so stressed.


----------



## Fruitcake

*Things that motivate me to shower:*
The smell of the body wash and conditioner.
The feeling of the bubbly foam of the body wash.
Having clean hair.
Getting into clean pyjamas or comfy clean clothes afterwards.
If it's cold I can put on warm fluffy socks and a snuggly jumper afterwards.
If I have any sores on my body I can put a cute plaster on them after I shower.
If I am too tired/upset to get dressed straight away I can wrap up in a towel and rest in my bedroom for a bit before I get dressed.
I can do my nails afterwards. c:
*
Pros of showering when I need to:*
I can go out on short notice if someone invites me out.
I can go on walks/to the park/to the library/into town whenever I want without needing to shower first.
I am ready for work on time.
I feel more in control and motivated.
The skin on my face and back is clearer.

*Cons of not showering when I need to:*
I can't go out without taking the time to shower first.
If I go out without showering I feel more self-conscious and uncomfortable.
If I leave it too late it makes me late for work and I feel stressed once I get to work. Sometimes that means I haven't had time to eat enough or get ready properly so I'm more likely to be depressed/stressed/self-conscious on my shift.
My head gets itchy and I get dandruff and sores on my head.
The skin on my legs gets itchy.
I get worse acne, which makes me more uncomfortable and stressed about going out and going to work.


----------



## Fruitcake

Yay I had a shower. c:


----------



## The Library of Emma

I’m in bed trying to muster willpower for this.
Want to hide in here all day...

Edit: Mustering accomplished


----------



## Lohikaarme

I usually don't face any problems with motivating myself to shower but putting lotion on my elbows and feet is a total chore for me and rarely bother with both, same with exfoliating. Cracked heels are yuck :[


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the great posts, everybody. Yesterday I did not shower and shampoo, but I plan to do so in a few minutes since I've got business to go out and do, and I'll be around other people.

I feel that the dandruff is even more of a problem than perspiration odor.

I think if I use the industrial strength dandruff shampoo every other day, and don't rub it in too hard, which can cause irritation, that I can keep it under control.

What I need the most is some good hair combs that won't break.

Hard rubber hair combs break so easily.

I have previously mentioned the fact that I can't find any metal hair combs, my preference, even online, but I might renew my net searches.

One poster who I think was trying to be sarcastic said to get a metal hair comb used for dog grooming, which I've probably noted are the only metal hair combs I have seen in any stores, but I have seriously considered that idea and not taken it as a sarcascic joke.

Why can't a person use a dog grooming comb on their hair?

Or, is there some difference between hair combs made for dog grooming that would make them unsuitable for use on the human scalp?


----------



## helpless

After two days of no showering and shampooing, yesterday, I did shower and shampoo, which for the present I will do both. 

I think that keeping the dandruff under control is most important, and I hope I can keep up the shampooing.


----------



## discoveryother

Fruitcake said:


> I didn't shower since three days ago. I spent the last three hours lying in bed feeling very stressed l. I had some stuff I wanted to do outside but I couldn't do it because I needed to shower first. But if I go into the bathroom and shower I don't have anything to distract/entertain myself and then I get so stressed.


i haven't showered for three days either. so stressed out...


----------



## helpless

I did shower and shampoo today.


----------



## helpless

Today I showered but didn't shampoo, the first time I've left off shampooing in a good while.


----------



## helpless

So far, I have not showered today, and don't know if I will do so or not.


----------



## helpless

I am still showering and shampooing.


----------



## naes

helpless said:


> I am still showering and shampooing.


A shower in the morning is a great way to start the day


----------



## Saeta

SMH. I think I'd die if I didn't shower several times a day. In summer I shower 2-3 times a day. Nothing makes me feel better.


----------



## stratsp

Well took a shower today, went in got all wet, started overthinking again about my problems and came out forgetting to really bath


----------



## Eleonora91

I've never had a problem with showering, but lately I've found myself avoiding to take a shower so that I won't have to go out. I guess I associate having to take a shower and wash my hair with having to go out. So I can just use that as an excuse to turn invitations down.


----------



## stratsp

Eleonora91 said:


> I've never had a problem with showering, but lately I've found myself avoiding to take a shower so that I won't have to go out. I guess I associate having to take a shower and wash my hair with having to go out. So I can just use that as an excuse to turn invitations down.


Do you always shower ad shampoo everyday, together?


----------



## stratsp

helpless said:


> Thanks for the great posts, everybody. Yesterday I did not shower and shampoo, but I plan to do so in a few minutes since I've got business to go out and do, and I'll be around other people.
> 
> I feel that the dandruff is even more of a problem than perspiration odor.
> 
> I think if I use the industrial strength dandruff shampoo every other day, and don't rub it in too hard, which can cause irritation, that I can keep it under control.
> 
> What I need the most is some good hair combs that won't break.
> 
> Hard rubber hair combs break so easily.
> 
> I have previously mentioned the fact that I can't find any metal hair combs, my preference, even online, but I might renew my net searches.
> 
> One poster who I think was trying to be sarcastic said to get a metal hair comb used for dog grooming, which I've probably noted are the only metal hair combs I have seen in any stores, but I have seriously considered that idea and not taken it as a sarcascic joke.
> 
> Why can't a person use a dog grooming comb on their hair?
> 
> Or, is there some difference between hair combs made for dog grooming that would make them unsuitable for use on the human scalp?


 Just be carefull with the sharpness and hardness of the bristles. our scalp skin is a bit sensitive (hence the dandruff). I have been struggling with dandruff since ages. it has bothered me so much that I have given up now. I just avoid touching my hair when in company of others(to avoid snow fall)


----------



## Eleonora91

stratsp said:


> Do you always shower ad shampoo everyday, together?


When I go out I take a bath+wash my hair every other day. I either take a shower without washing my hair or wash in the sink (face, teeth, body etc.) every day anyway. Not washing my hair is just starting to become an excuse not to go out. The problem is not wanting to go out, though. I need to address this problem.


----------



## BeautyandRage

V


----------



## BeautyandRage

U


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, everybody. I have been staying indoors a lot, and using the air conditioner a lot, so I am not sweating as much during all of this summer heat, and have skipped showering and shampooing for a few days, although I certainly have not gotten back into the condition that I was in when I started this thread.

I hae a new clothes washing machine, but have not actually started using it yet.

I have gotten rid of probably hundreds of pounds of clothes, totally clearing out one closet, but my other clothes closet still needs to be weeded out.

I definitely have too many clothes, many of them becoming too old to wear any more, so that's one thing I have got to keep up with, but I am glad I have gotten rid of all of that clothing that I never wear in the first place.

I am very disappointed that SAS SP Forums will not allow me to reply to this post, claiming that this post was made over 90 days ago! The post was made on August 13, and today is November 11. Has it been 90 days since I made my last post? I'd think with a month lasting 30 days, it has not been 90 days yet.


----------



## helpless

I'm trying to see if there is any way I can reactivate this thread, as was explained in the edit to my last post.


----------



## helpless

Well, after sending a note to the moderator, I did get a reply function that allowed me to reactivate it, which I did not get on my first reply after I had spent a long time typing my update.

Right now, I dont' feel like typing the update again, but will do so in another day or two, since the thread is now reactivated.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I love showers, they relax me so much. The biggest problem I have is remembering what part of me I cleaned, because my brain drifts around so much.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, I Exist. I will be a bit more vigilant in the future to make sure this thread does not become incative again.

What I tried to post, but couldn't, on my first attempt, was that I thought that if I got rid of more of my clothes, I would have less laundry to do, and would do laundry more frequently.

I actually have gotten rid of probably hundreds of pounds of clothing, but still have a way to go, to get my clothing reduced to a manageable amount.

With the weather turning colder, I am more reluctant to shower.

While I have recently been showering less, I have nowhere reached the level of neglect with which I started this thread.

And, I seriously doubt that I will do so again.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, tea1-. The weather was not as cold this morning as it has been during the last week, so I didn't mind showering.

I will definitely shower tomorrow, since it is a work day for me.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the posts, Lily ' and for pointing out where the ~ is on the computer keyboard.

I did take a shower today, and am planning to do some laundry before too much longer.


----------



## helpless

I am still not showering every day, and it's been a few days since my last shower. The big bottle of industrial strength dandruff shampoo I had has finally run out, so I'll need to remember to get more.

I have been "close" in physical proximity to other people lately, and have been very careful to be sure 
that I have showered and shampooed before these meetings with other people.

However, I am getting worried about my shoes, which, when I hold them up to my nose smell pretty bad.

I have heard of "odor eaters" to put in your shoes but one of my friends that shoe odor eaters only work with shoes before they start to smell bad, and once the odor has started, odor eaters do no good for shoes.

Anyeone else heard that claim before, or had such experience with their shoes.

I really just do not want to be around other people and physically close to them, for a number of different reasons, and while that could change, for the present, I just want to keep my distance and avoid other people as much as I can.


----------



## Winterwalk

I shower every day, except this last Saturday. I just forgot about it. Did not meet any people that day anyway. Felt pretty good showering Sunday.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Winterwalk. Tomorrow, I don't plan to "get close" around any other people, but Thursday, that is a possibility, so I plan to shower on Thursday, and wear the clothes I have been wearing that I know have no pespiration odor on them.

Also, I have a nice, good pair of shoes that don't have that bad smell to them, but the sole is loose on one of them.

In the past, I have had good success in gluing loose soles to shoes with Gorilla Glue, and bought a bottle of that compound to use on that one shoe, and I just need to make myself take the time to put the glue to the shoe. Of course, there is always the possibility rthat the glue will not work, but I'm hoping it will, I like those shoes a lot, and want to wear them more often.

I'll find out, and if the Gorilla Glue does not hold the sole onto that shoe, I'll just get a new pair at a thrift store (I am not exactly wealthy, and never was. For a while I "had money" relatively speaking, and some people with great fortunes would look down on my claims that my tiny bit of money was a "small fortune," but to me it was, and I'm glad I had it, and made it last as long as it did, but it is close to being completely depleted now, so I'm very limited in what things I can buy to make life easier for me.

Today, I walked many miles, and felt very exhaustd and sore afeter doing so, but I'm hoping its because I haven't walked that much in a long time, and as I do more hiking, my body will adjust. 

A 45 minute hike along the highway is OK, but to go to the post office, I have to cross a river, the most direct route there, over a 65 foot high rise bridge with a max of 4 feet between myself and the cars zooming by. The return trip is best made over a drawbridge with a pedestrian lane, well seperated from the highway lanes.

Either way, tho, this hike takes about an hour and 20 mins. I'd say, and that is a bit too long of my time to take. But, driving a car is also a bad experience. On the longer hike there are some concrete sidewalks along the highways, but on the shorter hikes there are none, and stepping on soft dirt highway shoulders is something I have to be very careful in doing.


----------



## andy1984

I showered today  bit absurd that this thread makes me happy. keep on showering showerteers. it's good to be clean.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I showered last night (GMT,) despite being pretty ill. The plague continues. I was supposed to be visiting family today I'm hoping it clears up in the next couple of days. I dislike showering too most of the time especially the before part and the part afterwards with the drying.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Are you banned from posting on this thread if you wash yourself in an alternative method from showering?


----------



## helpless

KILOBRAVO said:


> Are you banned from posting on this thread if you wash yourself in an alternative method from showering?


As the originator of this thread, I declare that it is open to people who wash themselves in an alternative method from showering, so you board members who take tub baths, and sponge baths, and other types of bathing, feel free to post here.

I just have not laid down or sat down in a bath tub in more years than I can count, and my only bathing I do is by showering.

But, it is fine for people who do bathe in other ways than showering to offer whatever wisdom they might have, to all the rest of us members of SAS-SP Support Forums.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

helpless said:


> As the originator of this thread, I declare that it is open to people who wash themselves in an alternative method from showering, so you board members who take tub baths, and sponge baths, and other types of bathing, feel free to post here.
> 
> I just have not laid down or sat down in a bath tub in more years than I can count, and my only bathing I do is by showering.
> 
> But, it is fine for people who do bathe in other ways than showering to offer whatever wisdom they might have, to all the rest of us members of SAS-SP Support Forums.


We don't use the bath either anymore. It takes up too much time to fill and it uses A LOT of energy. Do this 365 days a year and God knows how much energy that's taking. I just wash down every day with the sink. Fill it and empty it 3 times is all the water I need that's a fraction of the energy than a whole bathtub.


----------



## helpless

KILOBRAVO said:


> We don't use the bath either anymore. It takes up too much time to fill and it uses A LOT of energy. Do this 365 days a year and God knows how much energy that's taking. I just wash down every day with the sink. Fill it and empty it 3 times is all the water I need that's a fraction of the energy than a whole bathtub.


Sounds good to me, KILOBRAVO. Just Keep on Doin what you're doin.


----------



## Winterwalk

Have not showered so far today and do not think I will. Busy reading and there is world championship skiing on tv.


----------



## Winterwalk

Seems as if saturdays are becoming non-shower days for me. Not meeting anyone, reading, watching sports on tv, go out in the yard. Kind of not caring about showering + losing track of time. 



Showering on sundays feel really good though, I would not want to go two days without a shower. However, due to memory problems and depression this could of course become a reality in the future.


----------



## twitchy666

*all better for me*

my skin hates water!!

all damage done by soapy chemicals

severe eczema = dandruff all over face mainly
scratch the white off to clean up, all red skin.

soapfree shower
hardly any this year.

when covered in sweat in summer, 7 showers per day... finished shower, comfy, honest: within a second my body wants/needs another immediately! this skin is a sweat fountain! dribbling all over me. freshening shower

all best without. i let shirt and t-shirt go laundry. then i can be dry

scantily clothed every season! downhill bike speed takes care of the sweat after exercise. i want it to evaporate. groceries in same journey. pure life focus simply lowest humidity of day. future days i choose instead for better conditions


----------



## Winterwalk

twitchy666 said:


> all damage done by soapy chemicals
> 
> severe eczema = dandruff all over face mainly
> scratch the white off to clean up, all red skin.
> 
> soapfree shower
> hardly any this year.


I have psoriasis. My scalp was really bad, then I started using a liquid pine soap in shower. People usually use this soap to clean floors, mats etc.

Scalp is fine now. So for me the more natural soap + using eating habits of John Pagano really helped.


----------



## Winterwalk

Saturday. Have not showered yet, but I think I will in an hour or two from now. Got inspired by this video about ice-bathing :






Her name is Jonna Jinton.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the replies. I am still showering almost every day & am applying roll on deoderantm afterwards. also doing laundry freqently, and adding a freshener to the wash.


----------



## helpless

Still showering and using the deoderant. Used anti-persperant two times, but don't really like it.

So far, none of my clothes have any perspiration odor on them, but I feel like I should wash them just the same.

I'm referring to clothes which I wear when I am away from the shack, and around other people in public places, altho the clothes I wear at the shack don't have any odor to them, either, (other than that of de-oderant, or anti-perspirant).


----------



## helpless

*An hour in the shower*



sabbath9 said:


>


Sabbath9, thanks for posting the song, which I don't think I had heard before.

I've always like Chicago Transit Authority.


----------



## helpless

I think I am basically free of perspiration odor, and think I will remain so for the present.

I am wary of using antiperspirants, but have recently done so and might do so in the future in some selected situations.

I have a fairly large supply of deodorants, and deodorant-antiperspirants, but am concerned about whether some of them could be too old to use.

I have used some that I think might be past their expiration dates, and they seem to have worked, and I didn't have any perspiration odor, and might have perspired only very slightly with the antiperspirants, and as long as I remain odor free, I'm satisfied.

But, I do have a phobia about chemicals, and am wondering if, with outdated products of this type, that any chemical changes over the years might be harmful?


----------



## helpless

I'll start with what I suspect is the oldest.

All of these products are roll-on sticks.

Right Guard Sport "New 3-D Odor Defense"

This is on a sticker on the cap, small print reading "RG-5-UA-23."

Well, I suppose if the 23 refers to the year 2023, that's good, but I kind of doubt it is a date code.

The only numbers I can find that definitely refer to a year, (c) 2009.

Edit: Reading more small print I missed while transcribing from the label, this product is an antiperspirant and deodorant. 

The lower left back label has the patent number, so I don't need to transcribe it.

Lower right small print numbers are RG-5-06812-04/1185352, which doesn't look anything like a date code to me.

On the bottom roller is: "C3"

Now, for the final small print number, reading with the container turned horizontally:

RG-5-06812-03/ 1185351.

The only tinng that looks like a possible date would be the 03 in that sequence, but that would conflict with the 2009 copyright date.

I would guess by the copyright date this one was manufactured during or after 2009, so it could be 10 years out of date by now.

I can always call the toll free phone number, but I doubt anyone would answer on Easter Sunday. And, if Right Guard manufacturers, the Dial Corporation of Scottsdale AZ is like many other businesses, they could also be closed tomorrow.

And, I'm wondering if they still have the same toll free phone number?


----------



## helpless

I'm tired of typing on this subject, but the next featured product will be Power Stick Intensity.


----------



## helpless

Well, 2 strikes and I'm out until tomorrow, since I didn't start calling the deodorant companies until 6:30 PM Eastern DST where I am, and they were all closed for the day, even the one in a western time zone.

Strangely, all of them gave their hours in Standard, and not Daylight Savings time.

And, one of the 3 companies did not give a phone number, just a form for emailing them, where I filled in a box with my email address, wrote my question, and pressed "send," but of course with my not having their email address(which they did not give), and sending the message from my own email page, I have no record of having sent an email to this company, and I'm beginning to wonder if they will ever reply to my inquiry.

That's enough for now, and I will report on what I learn when I do get thru to the 2 companies that have toll free phone numbers. It might benefit other readers of this thread to also know what I find out.


----------



## helpless

Well, today, I had much better success in reaching the deodorant and antiperspirant companies on their toll free phone lines.

All of the people I talked to, on the two out of 3 companies I did get thru to, asked me to read both the bar codes on the sticks, as well as other series of numbers. 

I thought before making the phone calls, that since one of my Mennen Speed Sticks had numbers on the bottom roller, ending in 19, that referred to this year. And, the other one, which ended in 17, expired at the end of 2017. 

Was I wrong about that!

The stick with the numbers ending in 17 actually expired in 2015, four years ago.

And, the stick with the numbers ending in 19, which I assumed was the freshest, and would last thru the end of this year, expired at the end of 2017, two years ago! 

And, all this time, I thought those two were the freshest I had, especially the one ending in 19.


I thought the Power Stick Intensity, was one of the older ones, but it is actually good thru 2021.

Now, the one That's the real problem.

Right Guard Sport 3-D Odor Defense.

I called twice, both times during their stated in their recorded message business hours, but was told they were closed.

I think I will keep trying with them, and hopefully get an answer.

I have for so many years, seen toll free numbers, on all kinds of products saying "if you have any questions about this product, call 1-800-***-****" and had often wondered who would call those numbers and what they would be calling about.

Well, I finally found one reason to call those numbers. I was also worried about possibly getting the runaround and being told they couldn't answer my question.

But, in these two cases so far, today, I got the answers I was seeking, and very quickly.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline

Proud of everyone for taking those tiny steps of self care and bettering yourselves.  I know it can be difficult to feel like a human in your own skin sometimes.


----------



## helpless

*Thanks for the post*



ideasunlimitedonline said:


> Proud of everyone for taking those tiny steps of self care and bettering yourselves.  I know it can be difficult to feel like a human in your own skin sometimes.


Thanks for the post, ideasunlimitedonline.

I just called the phone numbrer for the Dial Corp. which manufactures Right Guard 3-D Sport stick, and was told they were closed today, and "if this is a medical emergency, call some other number."

They also identified themselves as some "consumer" company, rather than Dial Corp. I am being extremely careful to be certain I am punching in the numbers correctly on my telephone.

Something doesn't seem to be right here, and I will be having to do more net searches to see if I can get some idea of what the problem is.


----------



## helpless

While I have definitely "deodorized," as far as perspiration odor goes, I now have the problem of shampooing.

Dandruff is something that other people notice and find just as objectionable as perspiration odor, and I have lately been using Selsun Blue, a Silenium Sulfide shampoo.

And, it has a very strong, harsh chemical smell, and now I have a new worry about people complaining that I smell bad because of the smell of that shampoo.

I have not checked to see if Selsun makes any scented versions of their Sileniuim Sulfide dandruff shampoo, the but Selsun brand, as well as most brands of shampoo are all very expensive.

Anyone on the board know much about scented dandruff shampoos, or just plain shampoos, that are smell good, and are not too expensive?


----------



## versikk

I probably shower like once every 2 weeks now. i can't keep track of it very well

work is murder on my soul


----------



## versikk

helpless said:


> Anyone on the board know much about scented dandruff shampoos, or just plain shampoos, that are smell good, and are not too expensive?


i think head n shuolders is great.


----------



## HamSarris

What exactly is the emotion associated with say, shaving for example? Is it a feeling like you can't be bothered or is it something else?


----------



## helpless

I don't think my face is very good looking, so it looks better covered up with a full beard.

I don't really like long beards, and want to trim my beard down very short.

Or, have the barber do it. I don't think he charges over $10 to trim beards, and he has a short beard himself.

I don't like to discuss it, but I do have a varicose vein on my lower lip, and the reason I have kept my beard long is that I got sick and tired of people asking me, "have you seen a doctor about that place on your lower lip?"

Of course, I have seen a skin cancer specialist about it. I am a cancer phobic and a cancer hypochondriac, who has all the tests and exams for cancer that a person my age is supposed to have.

Hemorrhoids are varicose veins, of the rectum, but normally you don't see them, unless you examine them yourself in a mirror.

Well, a vericose vein of the lip can easily be seen, but not if it is covered up by a beard.

I have done a lot of reading on treatment of varicose veins (or venous lakes to be precise), and looked at photos of the results. There are supposedly ointments for this type of varicose veins, but surgery seems to be the only real solution, and there are chances of a recurrence.

One reason I have not had surgery for this condition, is that it would most likely be considered cosmetic surgery and not covered by insurance since it is not considered a cancer risk.

Since I have grown the long beard and mustache, I have not had one single person to notice the hemorrhoid on my lower lip and ask me about it. And, that has been many years.

Reading up on varicose veins of the lip, I read one person who claimed that he, or she, had actually shrunken the vein with an ointment intended for hemorrhoids of the rectum. Was that person joking, or telling the truth?

I have reached the point, however, where I am ready to give surgery a try, because I would prefer to have my beard and mustache trimmed down short.


----------



## helpless

Now, back to the subject of deodorant date codes. I finally was able to get thru to someone with the company that manufactures Right Guard.

The person who answered was very receptive to my questions, and listened patiently as I read off every set of code letters and numbers, as well as the UPC numbers, on the stick.

Finally, I was told that they could not determine the expiration date, but that the particular right guard stick I was inquiring about had a lifetime of 3 years.

And, I'd imagine that stick has been on my closet shelf for 3 years, so, to be on the safe side, I will not use it, and will replace the other out of date sticks with fresh ones.


----------



## helpless

Aside from the issue of whether my deodorant sticks are out of date, or fresh (probably will not be able to find the "Right Guard" date of manufacture, if the people that make it couldn't find it, but have given some thought to a net search.

In my spam email, I have been getting ads that seem to be a lure into subscribing to what appears to be a politically oriented newspaper, which I won't name, since to me Politics is a Taboo subject, although I don't know if SAS-SP Support Forums specifically forbids the discussion of Politics and, or Religion the two main No-Nos.

Anyway, the ads to try to get you to subscribe to this newspaper, have all kinds of titles like peanut butter and banannas being very hazardous to a person's health.

And, they are also saying that some deodorants cause cancer.

Have any of you other SAS-SPers read or heard any of these claims.

My worry about using out of date deodorants has concerned me as far as whether they could cause any bodily harm, whether they would cause cancer or not.

I will say that those Mennin Speed Sticks that I thought were current, but found out were actually out of date, did keep me from having perspiration odor.

So, if there is no harm to my body from using them being out of date, I would do so, if I could find out for sure what the answer to that question is.

The Right Guard might be years out of date (I was told it was good for 3 years) because it had stickers on it saying it was a "new" version of Right Guard, but if it was "new" within the past 3 years, then it would still be OK to use.


----------



## helpless

One deodorant stick that I recently used up was Suave 24 hour protection powder, although it says below that "invisible solid," and I have just noticed in very small print "antiperspirant deodorant," which I had not seen before while using it.

One reason I have avoided deodorants is that they make my under arms itch.

I am wondering if I am applying too much, and if applying less would reduce or eleminate the itch?

I think the itch could be due to an allergy, and I know that one way of overcoming an allergy is to use smaller amounts of an allergen over a long period of time.

I will say that it did seem like the itch did start to lessen as I used up all of the Suave.

I had wondered if Suave was marketed as a lady's deodorant, but doing some net searches I learned that while that is the case there are no real differences, as far as ingredients go, between ladies' and gentlemens' deoderants.

I have also checked out deodorants for people with sensitive skin, made a list, and gone looking on store shelves, and all of those on my list said on the label, "anti aspirant," and did not have the word "deodorant," on them.


----------



## helpless

*Took A Sower Today*

I want to reply to this thread, and I believe it is wrong to deny me the right to reply to it and I do not believe it has been 120 days since the last post.


----------



## helpless

Now, to say what I wanted to say in the quick reply. I am showering every day after I jog, and twice a day, if it iis a work day, first time before I go to work, and second time after I jog.


----------



## Suchness

You've come so far.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, Suchness. I'm still showering twice a day, and am basically free of perspiration odor, although I do have it after jogging in the late afternoon heat, second shower and application of deoderant.

My jogging shirts obviously get sweaty and smelly and I have 3 of them, one a bit heavier that I have not washed yet.

Have gotten behind on laundry lately, and think I'll make that a priority tomorrow.


----------



## helpless

Still showering once or twice a day.


----------



## helpless

Am still keeping myself odor free with showering once or twice a day, and doing a lot of laundry.

Also, making improvements to the shower stall.

Fixed a wash rag pipe that had been loosely in place and was annoyingly being knocked loose, OK for now but might make more improvements later.

After years of putting up with the telescoping shower curtain rod that had to be tightened against the two walls, and it continually being knocked out of place, a few years back, put in a one piece curtain rod, with screw mouinting, and things were much better, although the curtain rod hooks were too large in diameter for the size of the curtian rod.

Am now in the process of installing a larger diameter curtain rod which those hooks will fit tighter on, and expect things to be better.

Always glad to make these household improvements.

Also, have been running the exhaust fan while showering, and also the HVAC unit fan to reduce humidity in my residence as a whole. Glad to be learning more things to improve my living conditions.


----------



## twitchy666

*best ever thread!*

not containing

"I" orrr "YOU"

or any peripheral meaningless null trivia.. have orr dooo

in this boring, slow zombie world


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the great reply twitchy666. Got some more work to do on getting the new shower curtain rod mounts lined up properly and level.


----------



## helpless

I am now putting the finishing touches on my new shower curtain rod in place, and also a new curtain.

I don't remember the exact date that I posted photos of my earlier improvements to the curtain rod, so I'll be reviewing the past pages for comparison.

Hope you other shower enthusiasts are enjoying your showers.


----------



## helpless

*From Page 42*



helpless said:


> Although I have not showered so far today, I did this morning, take a Major Step toward solving the problem of that frequently coming loose spring loaded shower curtain rod.
> 
> I put in the screw anchors and tightened the screws for one mounting bracket for a permanently installed curtain rod.
> 
> I don't know why I procrastinated to take that Major Step toward solving my problem, but I did, and I'm so glad.
> 
> Once I get it properly lined up, and in position with the bracket I installed today, as well as being sure that the curatin rod will be level, I will then install the second mounting bracket, and the permanent shower curtain rod itself.
> 
> This has really brightened up the day for me, and given me motivation to stop procrastinating and do other things that I have also been neglecting.


The post above is from page 42 of this thread, so I'll now go forward from that page, to see my reports on the progress of my shower improvements.


----------



## millenniumman75

helpless said:


> The post above is from page 42 of this thread, so I'll now go forward from that page, to see my reports on the progress of my shower improvements.


It's ironic how depression works. I get flustered about my dishes piled up, but I know I have to do them or I won't have anything to eat with.

It took me 15 minutes - 20 tops - to get them washed and in the dishwasher. Then, I can do other things while the dishwasher is running.

It's easier to just get some things done rather than procrastinate. :stu


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, MLMan75. You are right about going on ahead and doing things rather than procrastinating.

I did go forward from page 42, and found no photos of my new and improved shower curtain rod.

Did I post a photo and delete it, and any mention of a photo being posted?

Along with procrastinating wasting one's time, we can spend too much time on things that don't matter that much.

I could have posted that photo to another message board. It's not anything to make too big a deal over, tho.

Got to go on and do some more things that I have been procrastinating on, and tomorrow finish (for now) with the shower curtain improvements, the biggest task being to clean the shower stall walls and bathtub.


----------



## helpless

The final touches on the shower curtain rod, for now, are finished, my putting the screw anchors for the right side mounting bracket in place, after drilling holes.

I do not want to put the new shower curtain in place until i have cleaned the shower stall walls and the bath tub. 

I also have about finished work on a table lamp that I have been working on.

My photos of the new shower curtain rod turned out blurry, and I am not sure if I want to redo them or post them blurry, or not post them at all.

It seems to me like the photos I took of my first permanent shower curtain rod installation were also blurry, but I have not found them yet.

I need to put some shelving in the laundry closet, which is way too crowded with a hot water heater in it, in addition to the washing machine. 

Also, that closet has always contained the HVAC unit, and I had a new one put in recently, and it is larger than the old one, and some re-wiring will need to be done because the ceiling light in the laundry closet is too close to the HVAC unit.

I have been doing more laundry and also adding a freshener to the laundry water.


----------



## helpless

Still procrastinating about cleaning the shower stall walls and bath tub. I feel that I must accomplish that before I put the new shower curtain up.


----------



## helpless

Haven't done any laundry in awhile, but still have some clothes I can smell the freshener I used while washing, and I've been showering and applying Brut underarm deoderant, with no itching, so I'm not too worried about runnning into any prolblems being "close" to other people, but will have to do some more laundry before too much longer.

Am hoping to get to work on cleaning the shower stall walls and bathtub before too much longer.

I have discussed the situation with people on a household repair message board, and some of them tell me I should get a whole new shower stall, bath tub combination.

But, most of you should know why I don't do that.

One of the people replied, realizing that replacing the whold thing might not be affordable.

I have been reading that yellowed fiberglass bathroom fixtures can be restored by certain means, either by contractors or by Do It Yourself methods.

I don't think the yellowing of the fiberglass is all that pretty to look at, but my main concern is safety.

There are no cracks or chips in the fiberglass, and I did have a construction contractor check out the floor boards and supporting structures in the bathroom, and he found no signs of any water leaking from the bath tub/shower stall. 

My most immediate concern is just to get that part of the bathroom as clean as possible before putting in a new shower curtain, the last one supposedly being mildew resistant, and, on one occasion, I did clean off the mildew that got onto the curtain, despite its being sold as mildew resistant.

Affter how many years?

At least three, maybe four or even five years, I can't complain about the shower curtain needing replacing, but I do want the shower stall walls and bathtub clean before putting in the new shower curtain.


----------



## helpless

*Glad You . . .*



lily said:


> I took a shower today but I didn't feel motivated to do so today due to the medications I'm still on.


Lily, I'm glad you showered, but sorry you didn't feel motivated due to the meds you are taking.

I know a lot of people here on the board are looking for drug solutions, although I think that, in my case at least, drugs are not going to do much to help me.

I do use a bit of diazepam, 5 mg tablets which I usually break in half, taking a half, then another half an hour or more later.

Often times the diazepam makes me feel motivated and I work on many chores and projects which I would otherwise feel too depressed to do.

Other times the diazepam puts me to sleep, but I wake up feeling very motivated and energized to get to work.

But, occasionally, I do wake up after going to sleep from diazepam, and don't feel very good.

I've found that with all kinds of drugs, that the effects can often be contradictory.

From your post, I have no idea what kind of meds you are taking, and how or why they might make you feel unmotivated to do things.

Most of the meds I take are for my blood pressure and cholesterol, and more recently, a potassium supplement because of a deficiency of that chemical in my bloodstream, due to the blood pressure drugs.

I'm probably on 7 or 8 drugs now, only one being a minor tranquuilizer, and the rest related to my blood pressure and other accompanying conditions.

I think it's better not to take any drugs of any kind, but when you have certain diseases, it is a must to extend your life span and hopefully accomplish something with your life.

I'm wishing you well and hope that you can find some motivation to accomplish some good things in your own life.


----------



## Serbianw0lf

Amazing


----------



## helpless

I'm still showering every day, whether i have perspiration odor or not.

I've got a bad itching, and reading up on the thiozide dieuretic I am taking for my blood pressure, itiching is one side effect.

I have not smelled any perspiration odor on my clothes in some time now, and while I'm not using an antiperspirant, the deoderant I'm using is burning my underarms.

I am constantly afraid that other people will think I smell bad.

And, I'm wondering if the laundry detergents and scent fresheners I am using for my laundry might be adding to my itching problem.

I have dropped to thiozide dieuretic starting yesterday, to see if the itching will lessen, but that could take weeks, or even longer to accomplish. That drug is to counteract the amlodopine I am taking, which was causing my ankles to swell. Since the doctor lowered the dosage of that drug in half, the swelling has gone down, so maybe I don't need as much of the dieuretic, either. However, when I don't take the dieuretic, my pulse rate sometimes becomes elevated, even tho my blood pressure stays low.

It's just very bad having to live with hypertension and taking so many drugs.

Plus the social factor of trying to avoid having perspiratiaon odor.


----------



## Kaneda

I've taken two baths in 3 days, which is great considering that I've been slacking on my self care for weeks. I'm more than a little ashamed that I became that way again after I was getting so better and motivated.


----------



## helpless

Kaneda, glad to read your post. Right now, I am not jogging, although I have taken two showers a day when I was jogging, one in the morning before starting out the day, and another later in the day, after jogging.

I stayed off of the underarm deoderant, and only had some perspiration on my undershirt one time, so I put that undershirt away from the odor free clothes I wear.

I have put the deoderant back on when I was going to be "close" around people, and after being off of it, no burning.

Also, the itching has been greatly reduced since stopping the thiazide dieuretic.

For awhile, just walking was tiring me out a lot, but today, it wasn't tiring, and I'm hoping to get back to jogging.

Now that the weather is starting to warm up, I am once again starting to worry about snakes.

I try to watch where I am walking or jogging to. Obviously, when jogging, you can't notice snakes as easily as you can when you are walking.


----------



## helpless

With all of this talk about "social distancing" to avoid the coronavirus, you'd think that people like us would be safe from the disease, but unless we are total hermits, we cannot help being around other people, so even tho some of us might not have much social life, when we do go places we can still be exposed to other people carrying germs and viruses and diseases.


----------



## helpless

Well, I did not take a shower today.

Or yesterday, or the day before yesterday, or the day before I don't know exactly how many days it has been.

Because of the shutdown of everything due to the virus, I am now out of work, so I don't have to worry about being around other people, and it has probably been going into a week since I have taken a shower.

And, I am satisfied this way, although I would prefer to be working and earning a paycheck, where I would have to shower and use deoderants, and wear clean clothes.

I'd obviously prefer that, although I do enjoy being filthy after keeping up the being free of perspiration odor for so long.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

helpless said:


> Well, I did not take a shower today.
> 
> Or yesterday, or the day before yesterday, or the day before I don't know exactly how many days it has been.
> 
> Because of the shutdown of everything due to the virus, I am now out of work, so I don't have to worry about being around other people, and it has probably been going into a week since I have taken a shower.
> 
> And, I am satisfied this way, although I would prefer to be working and earning a paycheck, where I would have to shower and use deoderants, and wear clean clothes.
> 
> I'd obviously prefer that, although I do enjoy being filthy after keeping up the being free of perspiration odor for so long.


 I don't know about other people but when my pits start to stink I have to shower. I can't stand the smell of it.


----------



## helpless

I have showered once since that last post, and I have not had any perspiration odor as far as I can tell.

I need to give the walls of my shower/bath tub a very good cleaning, along with a lot of other household
chores and work on my car that I need to do, so being out of work at my paying job is giving me time to do a lot of things I've been putting off doing, but I still would be better off earning some money.


----------



## helpless

I am now back to showering more frequently.


----------



## Lisa

I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Shawn81

I showered twice today. Just like every day.


----------



## helpless

I am showering about every day and using deoderant.

I need to, among other things, put some lubricating plumbers grease in the shower diverter on the spout where the water goes into the bath tub.

The only way I know to do this is to stick the grease into the spout with a finger, and I don't like to do this because it is hard to get the grease off. I keep forgetting to do it, so this post will be my reminder to do it, after I log out of the message board.

Also, I need to work on the shower curtain rod some more and also clean the shower stall walls.


----------



## helpless

Until Friday of last week, I was "on furlough" from my job, and before starting back to work, I did a lot of laundry.

I will be going to work tomorrow, and will shower and wear clean clothes.


----------



## emilymoore

Congrats! You've taken the first step, which is probably the most difficult. Don't try to accomplish everything in one day; pace yourself, maybe one task a day. You can do it.


----------



## helpless

I am showering once a day now, before going out of my shack, from my self made Virus Panic Isolation.

With the hot weather, I am statrting to get perspiration odor, despite showering and using underarm deoderant. And, it is getting into my clothes.

I think that the fact that my car has no air conditioning is adding to this situation. If I stayed in my shack 24 hours a day, I might not get any perspiration odor because I do have a good air conditioning system to keep me cool.

I will definitely have to do some laundry.

I am glad to be back at work and earning a pay check after three months of no work, and no pay checks.

Hope all the rest of you who are in social isolation due to the virus (in that regard the Virus (hopefully) Protective measures have made little difference in my life since it has been so limited due to my SA-SP and the resulting social isolation my life consisted of before the virus scare, and as it cotinues.


----------



## SwtSurrender

I hope I find like-minded folks like myself who desire someone to smell their own armpits together. Like in the movie Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind when Jim Carrey hid shamefully inside Kate Winslet's armpit after she had an emotional reaction to his lack of small talk in their relationship!


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the post, emilymoore. Thursday night, I did a load of laundry to which I added a freshener, so I now have a bunch of good smelling Plain White Ts to wear around my residence, and I can start singing "Hey There Delilah."

Despite all the Virus Restrictions, I had a good day at work yesterday.


----------



## helpless

SwtSurrender, thanks for the reply and the link to the video, which I watched and listened to the entire presentation and read the comments.

I am an open minded person and think the speaker had some things to say that are worth considering.


----------



## SwtSurrender

helpless said:


> SwtSurrender, thanks for the reply and the link to the video, which I watched and listened to the entire presentation and read the comments.
> 
> I am an open minded person and think the speaker had some things to say that are worth considering.


Oh that link is in my signature, but anyway, I'm glad you enjoyed it. :smile2:


----------



## helpless

*Looked Over*



SwtSurrender said:


> Oh that link is in my signature, but anyway, I'm glad you enjoyed it. :smile2:


I looked over your profile page, and it had some good posts to it.


----------



## SwtSurrender

helpless said:


> I looked over your profile page, and it had some good posts to it.



* *




Oh thx, which reminds me, I have to go take a shower.


----------



## helpless

Thanks for the GIFs, SwtSurrender. I have seen that one, or similar ones before.

I am trying to get things straightened up in my shack, and also clean the shower stall/bath tub.


----------



## SwtSurrender

I recently got Dr. Bronners hemp peppermint multipurpose soap. There's something about the sharp and tingy sense it gives my body areas that I feel fresh for a whole week! It's good actually to go 1 week without a shower, ahh I can get closer to myself this way, especially in bed. One of the bathtubs in the house is abandoned, it's a beautiful tub, I feel bad for it, those were the days when my little bros were using it. 

There's showers for everything, there's teeth brushing, washing hands, *** cleaning, laundry, dishwasher, watering plants, raining, drinking water, water is life! The human body is 80% water? The moon pulls water, the sun reflects the light on the moon back to earth, and the moon pulls us too because we're water. Tides in our bodies, tide back and forth over 1000 moons and feels like bipolar. Oh there's a Perseid meteor shower tonight!

A bidet would save my ***, if only, I have to use paper towels with water, I am not a toilet paper person at all. I enjoy smelling my skin before the showers, there's a certain sweet fragrance coming out sometimes and other times there's a weird earth smell coming out when I stay in the sun too long. I'm getting baked without any marijuana! 

I like to use just normal soap too. I'd think people who use body soap liquid maybe don't want to go through the hassle of cleaning hairs off. I don't mind, cleaning, or better yet, just leave hairs on the soap so people can stay away from your personal shower. I do like liquid, it's like shampoo, it's very romantic, if you have two available hands.

I have some schizophrenia thoughts that someone's watching me taking showers, they're watching me now, and when I eat, they're watching me all the time! Especially when I am alone, I feel like someone is watching me. There could be some kind of creatures out there that I can't see within my own 5 human senses and in a different frequency of light. I know I can't trust my senses, there's so much more out there, a different life, that I can't see. Maybe if I want to believe in those things then it's not schizophrenia, maybe it's like people who choose to believe in God and angels. It's clairvoyance, telepathy, medium, supernatural, paranormal stuff.


----------



## SwtSurrender

****! No shower for 2 weeks now. It just doesn't come naturally to me anymore, I feel like a hobo! I'm starting to smell and feel weird burning sensations on my skin, hot flashes maybe! I think this is good, perhaps I'm becoming schizophrenic. This is good to keep people away from me, especially if they want to hang out and I hate them. 

I could save money by showering once or twice a month and brushing teeth once a week. Anyway, maybe I am depressed and psychotic plus schizophrenic if I gave up on my life since the Pandemic. Woo hoo! Who would have thought it could come down to this!? If you look at it now; withdrawing from life, social isolation, loss of interest in life is very common and useful. It's a Pandemic way of life!

There was one time in college in my Astronomy class around 2014 I think, I was in my Prozac withdrawal moments and I went to class without brushing my teeth so as to avoid talking to anyone. Now looking back I'm like, what the hell was I thinking!? I was very 100% mute and got away with an A grade, I can't believe it.

Oh I also had this weird dream where I was jacking off in my dream and then I woke up and my subconscious got to work in real life and I was like, what the hell is going on here?! So in a way, I wanted to achieve pleasure and was only able to achieve it by waking up.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Oh I finally allowed myself to shower last night, I can only go about 2 weeks without it seems. If I lose my shower I'll have to use a neighbor's garden hose. I hope they don't catch me cheating on their hose and wasting their water, or else I'll have to use the rain. Never taking a shower for granted never ever again. When you avoid things that make you human like eating, sex, love, family, showers, cuddling... you really see how much it kills you inside and causes social isolation and loss, even annihilation. 

I read that there's a similarity between autism and schizophrenia especially when they mentioned infantile schizophrenia in Temple Grandin. Oh god why! But she's really cool, I wish to be like her. It's interesting to see how social and awkward she is, she's not mute. Most of these autistic people give speeches and Ted talks! Too much for me, I can only write aka hypergraphia.


----------



## helpless

Many thanks for 3 great posts, SwtSurrender! 

Your hypergraphia is greatly appreciated,both by myself, and I'm sure many other people reading this thread.

With my return to jogging, and the weather so hot, I am now showering twice a day, first time, before I venture out of the shack, my job, and other business where I have to be around other people, necessitating that shower.

Then, after jogging around sunset time, another shower. 

Have got an awful lot of household repair chores to do, so I'm busy all of my waking hours.


----------



## helpless

Hope that everyone will enjoy this Great Shower Scene with Mamie Van Doren.


----------



## helpless

I am continuing to shower every day, although I have not jogged in the late afternoon so far this week.


----------



## ~UnDead~

yes i had a shower today nice and hot , am now dressed with pjs and t shirt ...


----------



## helpless

That was good that you showered, ~UnDead~.

So far, I have not showered today. 

I am extremely "paranoid"* about any outsiders coming into my dungeon, because it is in such disarray.

I work at a job, where the work is physical and tiring, and someone was scheduled to come into the dungeon Friday morning, so I got all of my work at my job completed by Wednesday after noon, and spent Thursday getting the shack/dungeon ready for the visit from the Outsider.

Probably the main problem is that I have, or had, a lot of my stuff scattered on the floor, limiting the floor space that I have to walk in, and that any outsiders coming in have to walk in. 

Some paper stuff, such as junk mail, is on very slick paper, and a person, outsider, or myself, could slip and fall. So I got all of the junk mail put into plastic bags, and put onto shelves, and into closets, so the carpet covered floor was clear for me, or an outsider, to safely walk on (also, I had some tools that I use for automobile and household repair on the floor, and once, barefooted, I stepped on a claw hammer, resulting in a blood blister on the sole of my left foot. I got all of those tools gathered together and put into a container.

Next, the floor had to be vacuumed, the shower stall/bath-tub cleaned, as well as the bathroom sink, and the kitchen stove top.

All of this work on Thursday wore me out, but with the exception of some stains on the carpet that I hope to clean, and should have cleaned years ago, things looked OK.

I did have some persperation odor, but did not shower until later in the day. If the Outsider did notice the PO on myself, that is just too bad. While I do acknowledge that being around other people, I have to deodorize myself, and wear clean clothes, I feel that I do have the right to have perspiration odor in my own living space.

As long as intrusions into my shack/dungeon are scheduled ahead of time, no anxiety on my part, since I can, as a Boy Scout, "Be Prepared" for.

It is the unscheduled visits that really upset me, since, living in an apartment building, the managers do have a pass key which they give to the bug spray man, and, in one case, some electric clothes dryer inspectors, who I had not been alerted ahead of time were coming.

I got back from work one day, and walking up the stairs, was startled to see two men coming out of my apartment.

They had, of course used the pass key given them by the manager, to inspect the electric dryer lint exhaust ducts, in all of the apartment units. But, I had not been given any advance notice of this inspection, so it was quite a shock to me, as paranoid as I am.

And, I had to pay a fee for that inspection.

*The word, paranoid, is used rather loosely, simply meaning having a fear about something, and not a pathological condition requiring professional treatment. But, once I used that term before a doctor, saying I was paranoid about some disease, and she took my use of that word, very seriously, and asked, "are you getting treatment for your paranoia?"

Just goes to show that we all have to be careful what we say to other people.


----------



## helpless

Sunday of last week, a week ago today, there was an unexpected visit from a census taker, but I had seen her arriving in her car, at the same time I also arrived in my car, and with her following me up the stairs, she told me it was my unit she needed to enumerate.

So, no ringing of the door bell. I, of course did not invite her into the dungeon, just told her to wait on the second staircase landing, while I got my Virus Protection mask, and at the top landing, there was the required 6, probably 8 feet of social distancing between us, and I answered the questions, and that was that.

While this is the "shower" thread, the general social anxiety situation of a filthy, disorderly person, socially isolated (and, even more so, with the Virus Scare, or Panic), who has had occasionally been told that people have complained about his perspiration odor, having people coming into his private living space, is, of course, quite relevant, since if you smell bad around other people away from your private living space, you will obviously smell bad in your living space, and being a filthy, disorderly person, people intruding into your private living space, can also see how you live, which is obviously something that you do not want them to see.


----------



## helpless

I resumed my jogging today, after my last jog of August 21, 10 days of no joggiing.

I did shower after jogging, and did a load of laundry, some shirts in it having perspiration odor, and the laundry is now drying.

So, I'll have fresh smelling clothes tomorrow to go to work in.


----------



## helpless

Did not jog yesterday afternoon, but was glad to have clean, fresh smelling clothes to wear to work.

Did shower today although not work, but will resume work tomorrow.

And, being free of perspiration odor does make being around other people without any worries, a good thing.


----------



## helpless

I did not shower yesterday for the first time in a long time. I probably had a very slight bit of perspiration odor, but it wasn't too strong.

I left the Dungeon only one time.

I thought that Labor Day was Monday of last week.

But it is apparently today.

So, it is not the last Monday in August, but the first Monday in September?


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

I hate showering. I just can’t go that long without showering because the itchiness is unbearable. I’ve been showering every day because I keep scratching. I’ve been moisturizing and it doesn’t help.


----------



## helpless

ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone, thanks for the post. I shower almost every day and it does not help with the constant itchiness I suffer from.

Sometimes I wonder if the laundry detergents I am using are cuasing the itch.

I am stocking up on athlete's foot cream for the itch.


----------



## helpless

After skipping showering for a day or two, today, I showered, and shampooed, something I have not done in a long time and should do more often. Still have plenty ofclean clothes, and none of my clothes have any perspiration odor on them.


----------



## helpless

I did shower today and yesterday.

I was planning to go about 30 miles to another town but it was too late in the day to do so, but I did the right thing by showering.

The bathtub/shower drain has got a lot of debris on it that needs to be cleaned off of it, although I have cleaned the shower stall walls a good bit lately.

One mistake that I made on moving into my condo is that the bath tub had a probably rubber mat on it, and at the time, I thought that I did not need it, and that it was causing more problems than doing me any good safety wise.

The glue that held it in place left a residue that looks very unsightly.

I think now that I would be safer and less prone to slipping, so I do plan to get a new mat, although it is possible that if I had left the one I pulled up in place all these years, it might be worn out by now and need replacing anyway.


----------



## helpless

I showered yesterday before going to work, and also shampooed, and will shower again today before work, but plan not to shampo today.


----------



## dinosaurparty

I have to shower once a day, otherwise I get oily skin especially on my head and on my back which feels disgusting.


----------



## andy1984

i don't want to shower today. i don't really need to


----------



## Lisa

Bump


----------



## andy1984

yeah I haven't been doing the stuff I sort of need to do. nothing is urgent enough to actually do. but I did have a shower at least.


----------

